# BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THE YEARS HAVE PASSED BY AND WE ALL HAVE 
"RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE" TONS OF PICS.... LETS ALL POST OUR FAVORITE LAY IT LOW PICTURES FROM THE YEARS....

WE HAVE SOME GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS HERE AND THEY POST SOME BAD ASS PICTURES SO LETS GIVE THEM SOME PROPS FOR THE PICS THEY TAKE FOR US...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of my favorite 
i think it was taken by HOWARD...

*THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST...!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

NOW THIS PIC RIGHT HERE CAUSE LAY IT LOW TO CRASH....!!!
TAKEN BY HOMEBOYZ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

LOVE THIS PIC..dont know who took this pic


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

uffin: i got a couple :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

love this pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 13 2006, 11:14 PM~5424395
> *uffin: i got a couple :cheesy:
> *


you better post them....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a great pic.... i dont know who took the pic


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this have to be the best hopping pic ever..


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHOS CAR THIS IS, BUT ITS CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 13 2006, 11:21 PM~5424428
> *i like this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I love this pic :worship:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 08:16 PM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was the one i was gonna suggest!!! does it get any better than that!!! sunday afternoon, no work, cruisin to the picnic to meet up with some ladies and the homies..this is what keeps the love alive..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

so f**kin bad ass pic...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 13 2006, 11:24 PM~5424440
> *I love this pic :worship:
> 
> *


that is very nice... chillin on the corner.. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

big topo....killem them softly....
this is a very nice pic of his creations...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thsi is just gangster... look no hands.... bad as pic..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

southside player...by way of big huey hefner


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5424483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save  thanks


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

one of my favs :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

two of my faves...


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

RUNNER UPS


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this shit


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

all these are great pics, but id have to say the photoshops in off topic are the best :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ARE FOLKS CONFUSING BEST PICS WITH BEST CARS?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 13 2006, 11:48 PM~5424585
> *all these are great pics, but id have to say the photoshops in off topic are the best :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a great pic......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

now , i think we all have this picture saved somewhere...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

for some strange reason i like this pic...
car/ table for shop.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i dont care what anyone thing..but this was a very nice pic of the car before is was painted..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

how many of us have this poster...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c...23704hm11ox.jpg


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was taken by howard i think.... 
just beautiful.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 12:11 AM~5424716
> *http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c...23704hm11ox.jpg
> *












we cant forget about this great pic... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a very cool pic....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a very nice pic... i like it...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:13 PM~5424727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks I'm trying to figure out how to post these damn pics lol


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 12:15 AM~5424741
> *thanks I'm trying to figure out how to post these damn pics lol
> *


go to 

http://www.tinypic.com/

upload the pic and copy the middle link of the three.. and paste it on here..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this pic..... :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THE UNFORGETABLE








All in the Same Year....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was my screen saver for awhile... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:06 PM~5424695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't (At the time  )


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i loved this pic take by brent... i wanted this in a poster... beautiful pic... how did he get up there..??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 13 2006, 09:31 PM~5424483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who owns this car now?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:24 PM~5424791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....without getting hurt.. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

how many people remember this .....my frist photoshop


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was my wallpaper for awhile..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 13 2006, 10:28 PM~5424812
> *
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

awesome pics bean, it's like going back in time a little..

gotta love great photography of beautiful cars


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i'll add these to the mix..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a newbie at pic taken, here's a few i took of the Overhauled '64...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2006, 11:42 PM~5425129
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE THAT ONE


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2006, 11:42 PM~5425129
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea thats a sicc pic


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKSSS


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took this one at last years super show.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:22 PM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin classic


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 13 2006, 11:59 PM~5425218
> *Fuckin classic
> *


Definition for, *ménage à trois*, see pic...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I like this one..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

I took this one. uffin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

one of my favorites. glad i got to post it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

some of my favorates


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 14 2006, 09:43 AM~5426562
> *some of my favorates
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:14 AM~5424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I did... www.hydroguru.com


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

umm please stop posting camera phone pictures lol


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 08:54 AM~5426594
> *umm please stop posting camera phone pictures lol
> *


Word!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

link to picture background
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=189677&hl=

best picture of all time


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 14 2006, 08:57 AM~5426603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the story here? Cops gettin' their OG Rider on? :dunno:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i dont know whats funnier tony getting busted or the cops ass eating his shorts lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 14 2006, 12:01 PM~5426620
> *What's the story here?  Cops gettin' their OG Rider on? :dunno:
> *


he said he never sold beer at a show and someone took a picture of him getting a ticket for selling beer..i belive shortly after got kicked out


heres the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=189677&hl=


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 09:02 AM~5426625
> *i dont know whats funnier tony getting busted or the cops ass eating his shorts lol
> *


Officer Murphy? :roflmao:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 14 2006, 09:04 AM~5426635
> *Officer Murphy? :roflmao:
> *


Or Officer Melvin, depending on where you live. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 12:15 PM~5426675
> *
> 
> *


I like this pic.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 14 2006, 10:16 AM~5426681
> *I like this pic.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i love this lake scene :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 12:28 PM~5426729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: lol


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Spanky, Stickz, Viejitos In Da House, 81'Coupe deville, lowwagon67, Lowrider Bob, *RHYDERS STREET WEAR*, DuezPaid, NEWLIFE ELA, Precsmomts, SCLife


I know he's about to chime in.. :angry:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BY.....
ELTORO








MR VOLO...
















:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Some of my Fav's


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

_*& my Favorite.....*_


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5426733
> *:angry: lol
> *


Bob Ross got down on Spanky's trunk.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 14 2006, 01:38 PM~5426772
> *Bob Ross got down on Spanky's trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5426772
> *Bob Ross got down on Spanky's trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


man you suck!! :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 14 2006, 10:59 AM~5426864
> *man you suck!! :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man bob ross looks like chico in 20 years with an afro :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

LOVE these photo-topics!! :thumbsup: And looks like everyone else does too :biggrin:

21 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: King Of Rimz, LD0GG, Howard, FUTURERIDER™, ragtrey, sic713, dlinehustler, Spanky, DuezPaid, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, BigPoppaPump, Mark.

Ohhhhh boy!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 14 2006, 10:02 AM~5426878
> *LOVE these photo-topics!!  :thumbsup: And looks like everyone else does too  :biggrin:
> 
> 21 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...



Happy Trees. uffin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5426875
> *man bob ross looks like chico in 20 years with an afro  :biggrin:
> *


what's funny is that's what Chico looks like with hair..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Rod & Brent


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5426896
> *Thanks for the pics Rod & Brent
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I LOVE THIS MONTE CARLO


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the best picture to me, i think this is probably it i went nuts when it was posted the first time :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

rollerz only miami chapter


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

rollerz only miami chapter


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2006, 01:42 AM~5425129
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> 
> ...


i love that pic rich.... this will go down as a classic..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

:0 good topic!!!
11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BigPoppaPump, herrakani, drasticbean, downsouth, *LayItLow*, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, shawnw, Joost....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ever time I look at this pic I tell myself hard work dose pay off!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 14 2006, 12:58 PM~5426853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: taken by me!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 14 2006, 11:41 AM~5427048
> *ever time I look at this pic I tell myself hard work dose pay off!!
> 
> 
> ...


It's not mine but you can tell there was lots of time & money put into just the firewall and the frame!!!!!*Take your time & build it rite the first time*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a cool shot of the great one .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*I love this topic*come now post tham pics homies

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 2-Face '64, Silentdawg, TrueOGcadi, AWSOM69, BigPoppaPump, Mr.Andres, drasticbean, BigLinc, downsouth, LayItLow


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 11:49 AM~5427099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos that homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just dam beautiful..... taken by mr.howard...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i know everyone saved this one..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was a hot pic from rollerz...


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 14 2006, 10:58 AM~5426853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car still around or did it get sold,car is badass


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 07:15 PM~5426675
> *
> 
> *


haha thanks mate :biggrin: 
Its my 64 impala and i took the picture with a cheap digital


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 12:15 PM~5426675
> *
> 
> *


this is a bad ass pic....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of my favorite...
thanks homeboyz...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5427150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I love this pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

another favorite of mine from jasonj..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

we have seen this pic alot on here.....some crazy guy took the pic...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i want my house to look like this one day...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what site are you using to host those pics so big?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5427150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ol hairy booty hole


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was a very nice pic


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

27 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: drasticbean, FINESTCARCLUB, sic713, Mugerjr, larrylegend, outkastwagon, RollinDeepSJ, RED RUM, SurreysFinest, 2-Face '64, 704 Sheen, FoolishinVegas, big_dog401, MC87LS, spiderz, pook, BigPoppaPump, Robert64impala, downsouth, Joost....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5427212
> *what site are you using to host those pics so big?
> *


http://www.tinypic.com/

upload the pics and copy the second link and paste it on here..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:08 PM~5427229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 did you take that pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a hot pic...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 14 2006, 02:10 PM~5427245
> *:0 did you take that pic
> *


no----but i wish i did...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

always like this pic...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 14 2006, 02:13 PM~5427259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you dam right i ............"right click and save this one..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:11 PM~5427255
> *no----but i wish i did...
> *


lol thats kool...keep tham pics comeing


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a nice pic .. i dont know who took the pic...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

nice 59 at Vegas :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this photo....plain and simple...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

23 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, 408SHARK, drasticbean, Low_Ryde, FoolishinVegas, himbone, Unlimited Hustle, RED RUM, kingpin64, ferns213, 704 Sheen, RollinDeepSJ, big_dog401, 1998shark, photoshop poser, E & J, second-coming, sic713, Mugerjr, mrrottontreetz, MC87LS, spiderz, pook :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

love this pic...... :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

A few of my favorites. Cant find a DVD I have with lots more pics.














































I bet most of you Miami boys remember this from a long time ago.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

my fav for 3 reasons 
1 its my car and its a cool pic
2 that was a day ill never forget getting to brighten chagos day alittle
3 that day I saw how cool my new car club was and knew they were all good people


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

57 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you got to love the 5-9s


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2006, 02:26 PM~5427350
> *my fav for 3 reasons
> 1 its my car and its a cool pic
> 2 that was a day ill never forget getting to brighten chagos day alittle
> ...


thats a great ass pic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

One of my favorites


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you have to love this pic....


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Wayne Newton


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thanks to big scotty for a good ass pic...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

old and new


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 02:33 PM~5427404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos ride was this....????????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5427437
> *whos ride was this....????????
> *


dres "california dreamin"


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

It's growing!! 
*33 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
25 Members:* Howard, young_rider, GoodTimesNORCAL, 704 Sheen, PinHeadRed, 805 lowridercruiser, sic713, lowcosupreme, drasticbean, 72 kutty, STRCLOWNINREGAL, menace59, Juiced Parisienne, ferns213, Frontwalker, Duke of Earl, RollinDeepSJ, FoolishinVegas, mrrottontreetz, L0wLyfe, 1998shark, 79cuttysupremegirl, Low_Ryde, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, downsouth

Not many of my photo-idols have made the cut... here's a repost from another thread. I CAN'T get enough of these guys work...

I've noticed that there are several people on the net that take absolutely INSPIRING pictures (ie. Mr. Fresno, TwoTonz, ElVolo, etc.) and thought that *to have a thread that displays these for everyone and allows those who are also documenting lowriding to get some feedback on their own pics would be nice. *

These people have inspired me and I'd like to have a place where I can see their pictures, find others who are doing that as well, and post pics and get input. Here's a couple to get started...























































Here's a couple links to some sites that feature the kind of documenting of lowriding that I was talking about... ENJOY!!

http://www.street-knowledge.com

http://www.elvolo.com

www.twotonz.com


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i sat and looked at this pic for awhile....i like this..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here is another pic i liked....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

game over


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 02:47 PM~5427509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I took that for Truucha :biggrin: Should of waited just a sec longer :angry:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i like this ride


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the now famous shot that resides on tattoo 76's back


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:57 PM~5427578
> *i vote for this as best pic on lay it low EVER..!!!!
> *


Gets my vote also


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I LIKE THIS PIC.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2006, 01:01 PM~5427597
> *Gets my vote also
> *



it was a limited time picture i hope you right clicked :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5427603
> *it was a limited time picture i hope you right clicked  :biggrin:
> *


DAM THAT WAS QUICK....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/foolishinvegas/chagoscruise059.jpg[/IMG] Chago cruisin' the Strip


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2006, 02:07 PM~5427641
> *://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/foolishinvegas/chagoscruise059.jpg[/IMG] Chago cruisin' the Strip
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

one of the cleans street setup


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2006, 02:09 PM~5427649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of mine favorite... i took this one


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2006, 02:10 PM~5427654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:11 PM~5427659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the butterfly effect , or is the baljount broken??


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5427603
> *it was a limited time picture i hope you right clicked  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:22 AM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

everyone have this...


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

CLASSIC


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:11 PM~5427659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


broken ball joint


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

All of theses pictures are tight, But there is one picture on here that touched me more then any, The picture of CHAGO being fed by his dad. It was a black in white picture and in the back ground was t-shirts hanging on the wall from differt car clubs that had sent him there club shirt.

If anyone has that picture please post it. For our homie ridin in heaven


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

my favorite..


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 14 2006, 12:39 PM~5427445
> *It's growing!!
> 33 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 25 Members: Howard, young_rider, GoodTimesNORCAL, 704 Sheen, PinHeadRed, 805 lowridercruiser, sic713, lowcosupreme, drasticbean, 72 kutty, STRCLOWNINREGAL, menace59, Juiced Parisienne, ferns213, Frontwalker, Duke of Earl, RollinDeepSJ, FoolishinVegas, mrrottontreetz, L0wLyfe, 1998shark, 79cuttysupremegirl, Low_Ryde, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, downsouth
> ...



I don't think you can leave Toro out of the mix of one of the great photographers on this site! He is one of the ones that I look up to and hopefully one day can take pictures at the same level!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2006, 03:16 PM~5427692
> *All of theses pictures are tight, But there is one picture on here that touched me more then any, The picture of CHAGO being fed by his dad. It was a black in white picture and in the back ground was t-shirts hanging on the wall from differt car clubs that had sent him there club shirt.
> 
> If anyone has that picture please post it. For our homie ridin in heaven
> *


i dont have that one... someone please post..


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

a beautiful pic...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TOOK THIS ONE A FEW WEEKS AGO ON THE WAY HOME.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2006, 01:05 PM~5427896
> *TOOK THIS ONE A FEW WEEKS AGO ON THE WAY HOME.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a Toro type of pic/shot


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Old pic I took came out kinda crazy


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Sweet pics. I got wallpapers for a year now.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 08:21 PM~5424430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dad saw this pic and the only thing he could say was "holy shit"

LOL


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2006, 05:05 PM~5427896
> *TOOK THIS ONE A FEW WEEKS AGO ON THE WAY HOME.
> 
> 
> ...


I took a few like that... I love that shot...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

My Dad's 47 Ford conv


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

My 62


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 14 2006, 12:21 PM~5427316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i know why there was hella cops lookin at this ****** car in a cali swangin dvd lol


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 14 2006, 10:27 AM~5426725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pic of RM


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

this is one of the best topics ive ever seen on here keep it up guys


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@May 14 2006, 06:10 PM~5429081
> *this is one of the best topics ive ever seen on here keep it up guys
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@May 14 2006, 05:53 PM~5429002
> *now i know why there was hella cops lookin at this ****** car in a cali swangin dvd  lol
> *


can you plz tell me what vol is was on


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5427577
> *the now famous shot that resides on tattoo 76's back
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@May 14 2006, 06:53 PM~5429002
> *now i know why there was hella cops lookin at this ****** car in a cali swangin dvd  lol
> *



Hell yeah, that mural says "I AINT GIVIN A MAD FUCC! FUCC YALL POLICE ASS BITCHES" 98 MAFIA CRIP *****"


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 14 2006, 07:43 PM~5429244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CALIFORNIA DREAMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84+May 14 2006, 03:08 PM~5427906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, me too. Here is one in reverse I took.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

BTW...Great topic


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man all these are great pics and like it was said before it is like stepping back in time for a minute.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5428811
> *My 62
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 14 2006, 07:15 PM~5428811
> *My 62
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pic.....


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*Here's a few shot a have taken over the years....*


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

took this pic on crenshaw.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

another favorite in my stash.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 14 2006, 11:27 AM~5426978
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS IN THE REAR


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 14 2006, 06:08 PM~5429066
> *any more pic of RM
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

can this pic get any better....


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 01:28 PM~5427752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHARKSIDE C.C.........(WELL IT USED TO BE) :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

if this was my ride i would frame this pic... ....beautiful...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@May 14 2006, 08:22 PM~5429421
> *Here's a few shot a have taken over the years....
> 
> 
> ...



that one looks like its moving when you scroll.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is a great pic...... classic...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn action shot.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:41 PM~5429516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who took this pic...!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was my wallpaper for awhile......taken vegas 2003.... you like..??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i took this in vegas 2000 or 2001... cool pic.. not the BEST...but i like it...
i wonder who this is..???


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, here is one pic and one link to a pic cause its too big to put in here i think :biggrin: 

I am about to get hit with a big ass sand storm :angry: 










Backdrop


DAmnnnn Big ass Pic..Sorry yall :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sick ass topic....can i get on this too :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was a cool pic i took ....last year in the hood..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was taken by JOOST>>>> very nice pic...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 09:56 PM~5429612
> *sick ass topic....can i get on this too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WELL ITS ABOUT TIME YOU JOIN US WITH YOUR SICK ASS PIC...... I WANT A FEW PICS FROM YOU ....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 09:53 PM~5429596
> *Ok, here is one pic and one link to a pic cause its too big to put in here i think  :biggrin:
> 
> I am about to get hit with a big ass sand storm  :angry:
> ...


ahhhh!!! my computer almost blew up!!!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 03:34 AM~5429480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 07:00 PM~5429640
> *WELL ITS ABOUT TIME YOU JOIN US WITH YOUR SICK ASS PIC...... I WANT A FEW PICS FROM YOU ....
> *


thanks bean....let me know witch ones


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I LIKE THIS ONE FROM OFF TOPIC.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

NOW I WISH I WAS A BALLER LIKE JASONJ TO HAVE 2 RIDE IN A ROOM NEXT TO MY KICTHEN...

THIS IS A VERY NICE PICTURE TAKEN BY HIM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 10:03 PM~5429661
> *thanks bean....let me know witch ones
> *


HAHAHAH..I MEAN I WANT A FEW PAGES OF PICS FROM YOU ON HERE....LOL


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THIS is classic lay it low right here.... hurry a right click cause someone might take it off...this was years ago...i dont know who photoshop this but it was funny when it was posted..

i may get banned a few day for this one....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 10:07 PM~5429685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i'm talking about....beautiful pictures.... i love the first one... 

3 SS impalas..this is a great shot...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 09:14 PM~5429737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT 4 IS CARRYING A BIG ASS PALMETTO.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2006, 07:17 PM~5429748
> *DAMN THAT 4 IS CARRYING A BIG ASS PALMETTO.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

*Could you guys please not use PHOTOBUCKET I cant see any of the pics* :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

great pic by howard again....


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 14 2006, 08:02 PM~5429653
> *ahhhh!!! my computer almost blew up!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here are a couple
http://www.pichut.org/up/alfred.jpg[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/goodtimes.jpg[/img]]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

wow 


45 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
39 Members: KTownSwangin, baghdady, 66 schwinn, Crazy T 71 Monte, belair53, drasticbean, FORTWORTHAZTEC, schmidt64, dj hearse, 19MONTE88, tofnlow, naz, japSW20, JUANCHO63, 1987regal, Hop2This, THE MAJESTICS TX, Twotonz, gtimeseastlos, Ant-dogg, So Cal Cadillac Pimp, POPEYE_NWK, RedLiteCutty, 43271, 5-0-9, LB ROLLER, RollinDeepSJ, KaDILLaK, Precious Moments, 72 kutty, second-coming, Stickz, Fine59Bel, sancho12000, Frosty, VGP, ONE8SEVEN, Spanky, socios b.c. prez


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last nights cruise in Modesto


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: *PHOTOBUCKET* :burn: 

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

49 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
41 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, sixtyfourchevy, lowrid3r, THE MAJESTICS TX, 73 Riviera, baghdady, 19MONTE88, RedLiteCutty, naz, Twotonz, Crazy T 71 Monte, Fine59Bel, 66 schwinn, RollinDeepSJ, Precious Moments, LB ROLLER, belair53, POPEYE_NWK, drasticbean, KaDILLaK, KTownSwangin, schmidt64, dj hearse, tofnlow, japSW20, JUANCHO63, 1987regal, Hop2This, gtimeseastlos, Ant-dogg, So Cal Cadillac Pimp, 43271, 5-0-9, 72 kutty, second-coming, Stickz, sancho12000, VGP, ONE8SEVEN, Spanky, socios b.c. prez


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 07:23 PM~5429781
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  PHOTOBUCKET  :burn:
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


my bad homie...ill load some to imageshak


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 08:24 PM~5429788
> *my bad homie...ill load some to imageshak
> *



:biggrin: Thank You


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2006, 10:23 PM~5429785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH...... I LOVE THIS RIGHT HERE....... RIGHT CLICK....


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 10:23 PM~5429781
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  PHOTOBUCKET  :burn:
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


http://www.tinypic.com/

come home safely......


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 09:18 PM~5429755
> *Could you guys please not use PHOTOBUCKET I cant see any of the pics  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



photOWNED bucket


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naz_@May 14 2006, 07:29 PM~5429830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 08:28 PM~5429824
> *http://www.tinypic.com/
> 
> come home safely......
> *



Thanks brother  I just hate photobucket because we cant see any pics posted from there :angry: 


But its all good :biggrin: 

I took this pic when I was home last year. I like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2006, 08:31 PM~5429842
> *phOWNEDto bucket
> *



Humm hard to read homie :angry: Something about phoning a bucket ?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 10:18 PM~5429755
> *Could you guys please not use PHOTOBUCKET I cant see any of the pics  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


lol...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 09:33 PM~5429857
> *Humm hard to read homie  :angry:  Something about phoning a bucket ??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 07:27 PM~5429816
> *:biggrin:  Thank You
> 
> 
> ...


just for you homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

NOW I'M WAITING FOR MR 73 RIVIERA TO POST SOME OF HIS PICTURES...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I LOVE THIS PIC.. I WISH I COULD WORK THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 14 2006, 03:18 PM~5427699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely!! When I originally put that post up I hadn't met Toro yet but he's in my list of admirable photographers as well... can't leave Superman out either!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:38 PM~5429893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 08:36 PM~5429880
> *just for you homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I am talking about .. :cheesy: ShWEEEEEEEETTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

GANGSTER ASS PIC ........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i took this last year.....i like it..


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

This topic is NUTS!! It was actually up to 52 Users but here's the roll call right before they kicked us all off...

*40 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
34 Members:* Howard, CUTLESSSWANGIN, lefty53, baghdady, REC, drasticbean, Skim, Precious Moments, Royalty, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Twotonz, RollinDeepSJ, big boy 1, VGP, 19MONTE88, kerrbss, So Cal Cadillac Pimp, Stickz, BigPoppaPump, LowRollinJo$h, Hop2This, POPEYE_NWK, Ashleigh, sancho12000, JUANCHO63, naz, downsouth, RedLiteCutty, 73 Riviera, japSW20, Chubby, BUICKNAILHEAD, Mugerjr, 5-0-9


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THIS PIC IS FOR ALL YOU FUCKER ON LAYLOW


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

My homie LARGE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

someone took a nice pic here...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 14 2006, 10:05 PM~5429963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:08 AM~5424705
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what is that????


anaconda???????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@May 14 2006, 11:26 PM~5429803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need to ask jimmy who this chick was!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 14 2006, 11:16 PM~5430009
> *what is that????
> anaconda???????
> *


yep


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

post more chago pics. those are the first pics of the cruise ive seen

r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

'this was hot........!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 03:57 PM~5427577
> *the now famous shot that resides on tattoo 76's back
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5424461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BACKGROUND KINDA LOOKS LIKE CANDYMANS CRIB !


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 14 2006, 09:53 PM~5430164
> *THAT BACKGROUND KINDA LOOKS LIKE CANDYMANS CRIB !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:05 PM~5429673
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jason......dont know if its been said already, but this would make a badass poster also homie...........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

***** IF I ONLY NEW WHAT WAS ABOUT TO HAPPEN *****


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

409 425hp lifted, dont get much better :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

layitlow exclusives...model forum had a lot of respect...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 15 2006, 12:37 AM~5430301
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


what is that? 300k going down the road?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@May 14 2006, 08:53 PM~5429916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

damn spank whos car is this :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

you removed it


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

some of these pics get taken off quickly so everyone better right click and save... or its your lost... :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 01:38 AM~5430309
> *what is that? 300k going down the road?
> *


I would guess almost 500k, those were done Bowtie :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 15 2006, 12:50 AM~5430367
> *you removed it
> *


it was an accident..


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:51 PM~5430377
> *some of these pics get taken off quickly so everyone better right click and save... or its your lost... :0  :0
> *


guess no one was suppose to see a couple lol :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 12:51 AM~5430377
> *some of these pics get taken off quickly so everyone better right click and save... or its your lost... :0  :0
> *


some people just know when it's time to right click and save..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i took this a few days ago... i like it.... something i'm working on...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 12:50 AM~5430371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what car is that behind the glasshouse?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5428811
> *My 62
> 
> 
> ...


This one has my vote homies.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 01:55 AM~5430409
> *what car is that behind the glasshouse?
> *


I believe it's this ride


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 01:55 AM~5430409
> *what car is that behind the glasshouse?
> *


thats the grand prix i told you about.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 15 2006, 01:57 AM~5430417
> *I believe it's this ride
> 
> 
> ...



yes sir, you are correct.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 12:58 AM~5430424
> *thats the grand prix i told you about.
> *


I know..I was just messin with ya...damn I like that car..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You won't be forgotten my man :angel:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

can't believe this hasn't been posted..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

talk about a mirror finish..


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 15 2006, 02:03 AM~5430461
> *You won't be forgotten my man  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :angel: 


That brought alot of lowriders together.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 01:09 AM~5430492
> *:angel:  :angel:
> That brought alot of lowriders together.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice Pics, great topic, this is my favorite pic. (I hope to paint my 58 this color)


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 02:09 AM~5430492
> *:angel:  :angel:
> That brought alot of lowriders together.
> *


Indeed I only wish I had the opportunity to meet him


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 15 2006, 01:12 AM~5430508
> *Nice Pics, great topic, this is my favorite pic. (I hope to paint my 58 this color)
> 
> 
> ...


and you have a 58.....dam.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 01:12 AM~5430513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was cool display..(no pun intended) :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 15 2006, 01:12 AM~5430508
> *Nice Pics, great topic, this is my favorite pic. (I hope to paint my 58 this color)
> 
> 
> ...


red?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is my wall paper right now..and will be for awhile... :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I love these two pics right here


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

One of the best topics ever, good job Bean........................


27 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
21 Members:BLVD, LowandBeyond, Dolle, New Empire Prez., Joost...., angelflsts, sickthree, 360 LOW VIDEOS, 79cutsupreme, drasticbean, jojo, RollerZ 57, lalove, 214RIDERZ, Frosty, OldDirty, TopDogg, Brown_By_Honor, Next_Level, lowpoke, lifestyle4life, Bounsir


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

whats up bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

mr .impala------------:biggrin: 
towtonz--------------- :biggrin: 
howard--------------- :biggrin:
73 riviera------------ :biggrin:
mr TORO------------- :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn Bean.................nice topic, how are u doing homie :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: **** I HOPE EVERYONE HAVE ENOUGH MEMORY ON THEIR COMPUTER TO HOLD ALL THESE PICS..***


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

been fun you guys have fun tonight


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the action pic with the trailer flippping over was taken by me Bean.....that was one helluva trip i can tell you that :0 


time to post some good shit from last summer now


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

post up joost..... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 01:54 AM~5430757
> *been fun you guys have fun tonight
> *


going to bed already....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 08:01 AM~5430786
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...





notice 73riviera being all excited in the back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

My Webpage

i hope that worked


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

can someone post a "frontal" view of Danny's 58 setup..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 15 2006, 02:06 AM~5430817
> *My Webpage
> 
> i hope that worked
> *


use imageshack..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 08:07 AM~5430819
> *can someone post a "frontal" view of Danny's 58 setup..
> *




best i can do maybe somebody else has a better one in that angle you want


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 15 2006, 02:09 AM~5430824
> *best i can do maybe somebody else has a better one in that angle you want
> 
> 
> ...


thank you...exactly what I wanted..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

real guys checkin a real ride :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well some of my fav's...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i cant stay away lol


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 02:15 AM~5430844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol... :twak:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn someone had some pics they wanted to share all over again!!!

Who posted in: BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES
Poster Posts 
*drasticbean 119 *
Mr Impala 31 
Spanky 28 
HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 26 
LOWROLLER93 22 
RollinDeepSJ 17 
REC 17 
Joost.... 14 
Twotonz 14 
CODE BLUE 11 
M.Cruz 10 
baghdady 10 
Skim 10 
naz 9 
OldDirty 8 
72 kutty 8 
lopez_62 6 
ragtrey 6 
THUGG PASSION 5 
FoolishinVegas 5 
TATTOO-76 5 
704 Sheen 5 
Howard 4 
BigPoppaPump 4 
HOP SKOTCH 4 
DuezPaid 3 
lolow 3 
BLVD 3 
Fried Chicken Eater 3 
leo 3 
VGP 3 
CHE1 3 
Stickz 3 
HD Lowrider 3 
216RIDER 2 
Big Rich 2 
knockin87 2 
low4ever 2 
lyrical_nerd 2 
D-Cheese 2 
Corey757 2 
himbone 2 
61CADDY 2 
fleetwoodcabron 2 
socios b.c. prez 2 
Big Time 2 
SIC'N'TWISTED 2 
unforgiven50insp 2 
monsterpuff 2 
BAYTROKITA50 2 
UNPREDICTABLESS 1 
OGJordan 1 
NEWSTYLEKING 1 
BUICKNAILHEAD 1 
CAPRICHOSO86 1 
pink63impala 1 
Latroca 1 
gtimeseastlos 1 
LowandBeyond 1 
manu samoa 1 
hosscutlass 1 
LOWLAC91 1 
JUSTDEEZ 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
k gee™ 1 
KTownSwangin 1 
Alizee 1 
66wita6 1 
408SHARK 1 
second-coming 1 
truucha 1 
big ray 1 
Kartoon 1 
Robert64impala 1 
Nasty84 1 
King Of Rimz 1 
sixtyfourchevy 1 
sickst3 1 
Big T 1 
downsouth 1 
tical killa beez 1 
LowRollinJo$h 1 
FROSTY90 1 
Fleetwood Rider 1 
2low 1 
LD0GG 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
Duke of Earl 1 
westcoastridin 1 
law 1 
sic713 1 
BIG DAWG 1 
Hustler on the go 1 
StreetKing1964 1 
dlinehustler 1 
Tilburglowridaz 1 
viejitos54 1 
tofnlow 1 
S10laynframe 1 
Royalty 1 
TopDogg 1 
Frogg 1 
eurolak 1


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

classic layitlow pic :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

A LIL SOMETHING...DEEP ARCHIVES...
LOS ANGELES SUPERSHOW 1996


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 14 2006, 11:30 PM~5430885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Some of my fav's:
































































And this one was taken by Joost:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

BAD ASS TOPIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:22 AM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hands down this is da winner :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Not the BEST pics on LayItLow.com but still, it's something from our area to contribute to this HOT thread...

Here's a couple pics from the Cinco de Mayo parade last weekend...

Just a few from getting ready and some of the youth posing on the bikes...























































The DHDC float...



















Cruising by Carson St...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:22 AM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it man I like this pic too!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5427194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: 

Some of my own personal favorites....enjoy.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

This is for my homie Bean..............


----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2006, 10:04 PM~5429667
> *I LIKE THIS ONE FROM OFF TOPIC.
> 
> 
> ...


WoW.... That's all I can say!!!


----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 10:18 PM~5429762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love lowrider convoy's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's one more of the homie Robert's '64 I just found:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry i need to make them smaller


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

i took this at tha indy show


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

rag


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

MY FAVORITE.......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@May 15 2006, 10:10 AM~5431709
> *This is for my homie Bean..............
> 
> 
> ...


memories..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> Some of my fav's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:04 AM~5424685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont you have to hit your own switch nowaday....!!!!!!!!!!
this dont look like mr brandon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

yum!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And a few from Indy...
































































Hey 1-sic-87!! What's going on man... it was cool kicking it in Indy a minute. That's funny about them pics of the 59 you took because I have the EXACT same two shots. I'll try and post them up later. Hope everything is good. LOVING this thread.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And STILL live!! Thanks Bean :thumbsup: 

*25 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: *Howard, LocoSpic, CHE1, LD0GG, VGP, Big Doe, THA LIFE, menace59, stilldownivlife, mcrosesue, SIXONEFORLIFE, drasticbean, MR.CADILLAC


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

all i can say is great fucking thread 

some tight shit in here..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 15 2006, 01:01 PM~5432512
> *And STILL live!!  Thanks Bean :thumbsup:
> 
> 25 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


NO.THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICTURES... YOU HAVE A GREAT EYE FOR PHOTOGRAPHING


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

My Webpage
:0


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 15 2006, 10:56 AM~5432490
> *And a few from Indy...
> 
> 
> ...


was up bro. iam good. how r u? i jus found out how to post pics lol i got like 200 pics from indy i hav to posy yet. and are u goin to tha picnic in chi in july?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:14 PM~5424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L.A. Wayne from Hydroguru.com took this while shooting my car for Orlies(sp?) magazine.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks howard for the great pics homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 15 2006, 07:13 PM~5432589
> *
> 
> 
> ...





liiiiitle bit too much detail here boys :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

more


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's a little sumn' sumn' I found:










And one more of the homie Robert's '64:










:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

;;


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

big body


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

nice


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

CRACK KILLS....


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

bein built


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i like this one


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> i like this one
> [/quo
> sorry


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> i like this one
> [/quo
> sorry


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

no need to delete this pic :nono:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 15 2006, 04:52 PM~5433350
> *CRACK KILLS....
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Oscar has been the _butt _of a lot of jokes since that picture was taken.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least my ass wasnt hanging out, not from that angle anyways. haha


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the italian stallion :0 pretty sure its the first real lowrider in europe, maybe even outside the US


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 12:17 PM~5426685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 13 on the front and a 14 on the back? j/w if my eyes are fucking with me


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking at these pictures I am clear on why I love this life style.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this is the best topic ever on layitlow :thumbsup: 

does anyone have the pic of the bradywine 63 convertable from lifestyle? its the pic of the front of the car, thats my fav pic ive seen on this site


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

31 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, stilldownivlife, d1ulove2h8, drasticbean, socalwhiteguy, SLF # 1, Joost...., 513ryder, low4ever, el checo, graham, Stickz, jcd, BigPoppaPump, mister x, juiced67impala, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, sergio187, M.Fuentes, turtle, OrangeCounty58, 72 kutty, LosAngelesRydr, teach


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I like this top photo



> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 15 2006, 04:49 PM~5433340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i wonder how many pictures have been posted...???

TOO BAD I CAN'T POST ALL MY PICS....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 15 2006, 04:44 PM~5433628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS CRAZY... JUST LOOK AT THIS PIC......BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 15 2006, 03:16 PM~5431459
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Some of my own personal favorites....enjoy.
> ...


Greatest Pic ever :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is one of my favorite i took in vegas 2000..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was southgate...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

ONE I TOOK FROM CHICHEN ITZA


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

can this picture get any better then this....?? i dont think so... maybe if it was clear..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

when i seen this ,i had to pull out the camera...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WOW..... LOOK HOW THIS TOPIC GREW...

we have some OK pic....

we have some good pic....

we have some great pics

and WE HAVE SOME F**KIN JAW DROPPIN BEAUTIFUL PICTURES..

I LOVE THEM ALL..... THANKS GUYS...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I LOVE THIS PIC CAUSE IT WAS THE FRIST TIME I WAS ON THE SHAW... YEARS AGO....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5433719
> *WOW..... LOOK HOW THIS TOPIC GREW...
> 
> we have some OK pic....
> ...




look what you have unleased man hahaha, its crazy how fast this one is going


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 14 2006, 08:16 PM~5430009
> *what is that????
> anaconda???????
> *


i believe so


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i dont know about anyone else ..but i like this.... i would get something like this but you know i'm a little dark..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this says it ALL.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my favorite...


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

just a couple


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

A few more of my favorites I found.


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 15 2006, 05:35 PM~5433902
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> *


fontana 2005.... great shot huh.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@May 15 2006, 03:58 PM~5433953
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Gap underwear.

hopefully


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

not a good pic but old school nonetheless..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 05:14 PM~5434024
> *not a good pic but old school nonetheless..
> 
> 
> ...


^ BIG "I" ^


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

who has the pic of South Side Player and I think money green 59 conv. and other cars in Japan. Mr. Impala????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@May 15 2006, 02:58 PM~5433953
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

i remember asking about supremes, and someone posted this up...needless to say, i was convinced.











this white benz, i save the pic immediately when i first saw it...











i don't remember where i got these...but they're nice pics


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 03:47 PM~5433910
> *fontana 2005.... great shot huh.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya man i love it


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

my homeboy rollin on the 10 freeway


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

my homegirl posin with "talk of the town" from elite cc


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

chillin in the parking lot


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

talk of the town too


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

vegas 2005 - photo by volo


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

kikn back on superbowl sunday...we cleared the project cars in the back and rolled in the bbq grill and tv...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 14 2006, 06:53 PM~5429596
> *Ok, here is one pic and one link to a pic cause its too big to put in here i think  :biggrin:
> 
> I am about to get hit with a big ass sand storm  :angry:
> ...


Nice, I've been through a few of those :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Badass pic from Jason aka NotoriousTattooOG7667Waitingforthesun..... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 15 2006, 08:20 PM~5434548
> *Badass pic from Jason aka NotoriousTattooOG7667Waitingforthesun..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 08:21 PM~5434554
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


That 58 really makes me get butterflies in my stomach.... :biggrin: I'm right with you Bean! :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 15 2006, 06:11 PM~5434501
> *Nice, I've been through a few of those :biggrin:
> *



They suck huh lol, When i saw this one coming I took a pic and ran like a mofo lmao :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is tha small version :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 14 2006, 02:13 PM~5427928
> *Old pic I took came out kinda crazy
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic.. i was with the homie knightsalker when he took this pic


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 15 2006, 07:12 PM~5434818
> * another pic taken by knightstalker..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 15 2006, 05:52 PM~5434205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Hall of fame








Funky51








Ahhyea 80 bonneville
[img]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dalonzo96/34960015.jpg
back in day at Mission and Army, San Fran








Og Flip interveiw (Japan Lowrider magazine)








Let's get drunk fool!








Dillion "low and slow" Frisco 79'









S8 OG!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2006, 01:16 PM~5427692
> *All of theses pictures are tight, But there is one picture on here that touched me more then any, The picture of CHAGO being fed by his dad. It was a black in white picture and in the back ground was t-shirts hanging on the wall from differt car clubs that had sent him there club shirt.
> 
> If anyone has that picture please post it. For our homie ridin in heaven
> *


HERE YOU GO BRO....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just went thru the whole topic


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 11:24 PM~5435550
> *just went thru the whole topic
> *


good thing it doesn't have too many words huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 09:33 PM~5435616
> *good thing it doesn't have too many words huh?
> *


 :uh: 


surprised only 1 pic of the 60 61 and 62 all red all convertibles was posted.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

here's my fav layitlow picture.. :roflmao:


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

My mom heard so much clicking from the mouse she thought I was lookin at porn lol


:edit:

This has to be 1 of the best topics EVER on LayItLow. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

here's my all time favorite..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is a nice one

http://www.pichut.org/up/whittierblvd.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 15 2006, 07:10 PM~5434807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Badass 62... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 14 2006, 02:13 PM~5427928
> *Old pic KNIGHTSTALKER took came out kinda crazy
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 15 2006, 09:20 PM~5434548
> *Badass pic from Jason aka NotoriousTattooOG7667Waitingforthesun..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: That was a great way to spend my Easter Sunday, the homie Fernando and his family made me feel at home, nothing like some Carne Asada on Easter.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, that black 58 is nice J.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 16 2006, 01:43 AM~5435943
> *Damn, that black 58 is nice J.
> 
> 
> ...



what black 58????????????


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

My mistake, I should have typed, purple 58.
:biggrin:


----------



## BobbyBo (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm not sure if this one has been posted yet


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 06:49 AM~5425971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW their are some badass pics on here. Right click save, right click save. Fingers crossed their is enough memory.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 16 2006, 12:24 AM~5435859
> *here is a nice one
> 
> http://www.pichut.org/up/whittierblvd.jpg[/img]]
> *


right click and save damm it...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 15 2006, 10:49 PM~5435344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is crazy.. what is that.3 feet high...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 11:08 PM~5435413
> *HERE YOU GO BRO....
> 
> 
> ...


this right here bring tears to my eyes and breaks my heart.. .......


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 15 2006, 10:24 PM~5435859
> *here is a nice one
> 
> http://www.pichut.org/up/whittierblvd.jpg[/img]]
> *


*NOW THIS IS A FUCKIN BAD ASS PIC!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 10:02 AM~5426623
> *
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 16 2006, 12:43 AM~5435943
> *Damn, that black 58 is nice J.
> 
> 
> ...


whose 58 is this?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 02:04 AM~5436010
> *this right here bring tears to my eyes and breaks my heart.. .......
> *


For real I don't want to remember Chago like that.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 01:02 AM~5436002
> *this one is crazy.. what is that.3 feet high...
> *



actually, that was on the downfall. it probably hit about 7 or 8 feet. no bullshit :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just for MR SPANKY...


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@May 15 2006, 10:45 PM~5435952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER NOTICED THAT THE DASH WAS PAINTED TO MATCH


----------



## lilandagi (Feb 9, 2004)

my dog...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilandagi_@May 16 2006, 01:28 AM~5436094
> *my dog...
> 
> 
> ...


awww how cute...... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 15 2006, 11:12 PM~5436043
> *For real I don't want to remember Chago like that.
> *


HOPE THIS ONES BETTER BRO.......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 01:17 AM~5436062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 01:34 AM~5436112
> *HOPE THIS ONES BETTER BRO.......
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH BETTER....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 02:36 AM~5436119
> *MUCH BETTER....!!!!!!!!!
> *


Indeed! Thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE.........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 15 2006, 11:23 PM~5436078
> *I NEVER NOTICED THAT THE DASH WAS PAINTED TO MATCH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 That's that kind of things that set you apart even more from the rest.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NEWSTYLE 64......... :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

High caliber shit right here


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SAN JOSE CARSHOW 1980


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Post up more pictures of your ride homie it's too beautiful!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STORY & KING 1978...........


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 16 2006, 12:00 AM~5436195
> *Post up more pictures of your ride homie it's too beautiful!
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL START WITH THIS ONE.....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE'S AN OLD SCHOOL PIC I GOT HERE ON L.I.L.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 02:05 AM~5436211
> *I'LL START WITH THIS ONE.....
> 
> 
> ...


where is the car.. i just see tits....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE LINC WITH CHAGO'S DREAM.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

now this is a hot ass pic....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 12:12 AM~5436230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TILL THIS DAY I CAN'T FIND THIS MAGAZINE........ :angry:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 02:14 AM~5436237
> *TILL THIS DAY I CAN'T FIND THIS MAGAZINE........ :angry:
> *


try ebay.... some one has it...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

homie chavo getting down
















r.i.p.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 03:15 AM~5436243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics by the way do you have a name for her ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

duende


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 16 2006, 02:20 AM~5434548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...








:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I wasnt allowed to post this last summer but ive seen it done and posted in another topic about the imperials meet so i guess its ok now :biggrin:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2006, 02:29 AM~5436436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to their faces?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2006, 04:32 AM~5436441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 11:59 AM~5426859
> *
> *


i feel honored, i took this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2006, 09:27 AM~5437200
> *i feel honored, i took this pic  :biggrin:
> *


Good pic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 14 2006, 11:24 PM~5430237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what happened?:dunno:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2006, 04:41 PM~5437258
> *what happened?:dunno:
> *


This was the scene before the infamous 'circus cars destroyed the art of lowriding' scene if I'm not mistaking :0


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Reds [San diego] built bed dancer...early 90's pic..


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@May 14 2006, 01:08 AM~5424997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is fuckin coo...is that really the same house?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 16 2006, 09:37 AM~5437515
> *That is fuckin coo...is that really the same house?
> *


I agree that is badass! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 16 2006, 10:37 AM~5437515
> *That is fuckin coo...is that really the same house?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I LOVE stuff like that.


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@May 16 2006, 10:34 AM~5437907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 16 2006, 08:37 AM~5437515
> *That is fuckin coo...is that really the same house?
> *


Yes same house 30 years later. :biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## thick1 (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## thick1 (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Blvdsixty took these fine pics. uffin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5438122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice signature joe
:wave:


:scrutinize: so who was he talking about


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 16 2006, 12:13 PM~5438122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pics like this :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

This is a sick topic keep it to the top!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 15 2006, 11:41 PM~5436136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice thats the car that made me get into lowriders


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@May 16 2006, 02:39 PM~5439001
> *nice thats the car that made me get into lowriders
> *


AND... that's the car that's going to convince me to do my 76 Monte up crazy instead of keeping it OG. :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

circa 1994 
In the heart of the SOUTH SEATTLE!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@May 16 2006, 12:49 PM~5437986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

LOVIN THIS ONE OF MY HOMIES 57


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's S.C.CO.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is one i like


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is another one nice conv. :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum - although I have about 90 % of these pictures... I need to start downloading


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2006, 10:33 PM~5435906
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



I was out there too that night I got my pics mixed up  





I need to start tagen my Pics


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 16 2006, 10:43 AM~5437960
> *Yes same house 30 years later. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


one of my ALL time favorit LIL pics!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 14 2006, 06:49 AM~5424599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :roflamo:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

luvin this topic

It is hard to say which picture is the best... They are all nice!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

special thanks to Seth... I believe he shot this pic..
NICE!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

35 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, CHE1, HD Lowrider, leo161, NyRYDA, sugardaddy, JUICED9TRAY, LOWLAC91, Fleetwood Rider, hot wheels, ragtoppete, sancho12000, impalachris, d1ulove2h8, ROADMONSTA801, El Capitan, Deuce The Juice, Ace Boogie, kraz13, KRAZYTOYZ, Psta, Family4, MIVLIFE


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Real nice pic of 64 wagon KANDY


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 16 2006, 02:41 PM~5440010
> *35 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 23 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, CHE1, HD Lowrider, leo161, NyRYDA, sugardaddy, JUICED9TRAY, LOWLAC91, Fleetwood Rider, hot wheels, ragtoppete, sancho12000, impalachris, d1ulove2h8, ROADMONSTA801, El Capitan, Deuce The Juice, Ace Boogie, kraz13, KRAZYTOYZ, Psta, Family4, MIVLIFE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

HERS A FEW YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE [img=http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/638/1434oh.jpg]I TOOK THIS ONE ON MY WAY TO SAN BERNADINO[img=http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8664/ss0029xn.jpg][img=http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/2873/0604lrm1963chevyimpalasidez1jb.jpg]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@May 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5440145
> *HERS A FEW YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE [img=http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/638/1434oh.jpg]I TOOK THIS ONE ON MY WAY TO SAN BERNADINO[img=http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8664/ss0029xn.jpg][img=http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/2873/0604lrm1963chevyimpalasidez1jb.jpg]
> *


MAN I SUCK AT POSING PICS EVER SINCE THE POST BUTTON IS NOT THERE I SUCK BUT ILL TRY MY BEST NOT TOO LET ME TRY AGAIN


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

real tight six deuce wagons!

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

9 pass.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 03:14 AM~5436237
> *TILL THIS DAY I CAN'T FIND THIS MAGAZINE........ :angry:
> *


I have it!! 




U check Ebay?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I like this one


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@May 16 2006, 04:19 PM~5440269
> *
> *


DAMNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

and these


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IV LIFE.....
http://i4.tinypic.com/zvyk29.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ANOTHER COOL ONE!!!
http://www.pichut.org/up/ALMIGHTY%20M.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5439711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Mona Lisa?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nice pics cisco


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 16 2006, 05:40 PM~5440006
> *special thanks to Seth... I believe he shot this pic..
> NICE!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one i took like 3yrs ago got a lil bit of fame


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm i wish i can add a few more..i have alot of pics too..


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

THANKS BEAN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just before hitting the grape vine










going thru the grape vine on 13s










over looking L.A.










and at the famous Tommy Burger....fuck an ay im fening for a triple chilli cheese buerger :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

BEAN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

HARD WORK PAYS OFF


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*MARY JANE 64*</span>


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*SOUTH SIDE 58*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:cool


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THIS W








AS A GOOD EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER NATIONALS 2003 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 16 2006, 09:44 PM~5441541
> *
> *


i like this right here....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 16 2006, 11:18 PM~5442147
> *:cool  [img=http://img152.imagevenue.com/loc255/th_39994_07_04_2005_06;18;38PM.JPG]
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

now this is a sweet shot.......... from my stash...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you like...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

lifestyle -------and ---------southside.......


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 09:39 PM~5442251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice shot.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I sort of had the same angle thought, but closer...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love this paint job....


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NEW YEARS 2006


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 12:01 AM~5436196
> *STORY & KING 1978...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: representin SAN JO :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 14 2006, 10:29 PM~5430255
> *layitlow exclusives...model forum had a lot of respect...
> 
> 
> ...


damn somebody can get down on models  thats alot of hours to make it look that good


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 16 2006, 10:50 PM~5442607
> *:thumbsup: representin SAN JO :biggrin:
> *


SHARKSIDE ALSO REPPIN SAN JO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks Bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 11:44 PM~5442836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 10:25 PM~5442503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Whats up Pauly


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2006, 11:55 PM~5442877
> *  Whats up Pauly
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO..WHAT'S SHAKIN WITH YOU?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 11:58 PM~5442887
> *NOTHING MUCH BRO..WHAT'S SHAKIN WITH YOU?
> *


Just checking this out so don't stop now


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM...... :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 16 2006, 03:33 PM~5439941
> *I was out there too that night I got my pics mixed up
> 
> I need to start tagen my Pics
> ...



 It's all good homie... I ain't trippin... I was gonna start doing that shit too but sometimes it's too much work... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@May 17 2006, 12:13 AM~5440226
> *MAN I SUCK AT POSING PICS EVER SINCE THE POST BUTTON IS NOT THERE I SUCK BUT ILL TRY MY BEST NOT TOO LET ME TRY AGAIN
> *







relax :biggrin: just go to imageshack.us, upload a pic and take the link all the way below, then go to here, press the reply-button to make a post, press the IMG button and then paste that link in there


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 17 2006, 01:41 AM~5442827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

heres one i like


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 17 2006, 04:28 AM~5442214
> *i like this right here....
> *


BIG M K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Some Infamous C.C., Minnesota Pics I Have......


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2006, 12:38 AM~5443027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

]


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## RESURRECTION (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@May 17 2006, 11:38 AM~5444504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 10:54 PM~5442871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talk about old school


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 17 2006, 06:27 PM~5447200
> *WHERE'S MY HOMIE BRET (B_A_RIDER) AT ? :biggrin:
> *


Dont know bro but I gives him props for postin them pics!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TEGOJUA.now those are pics. :biggrin: what yr is that caddy.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

that caddy is nice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Graduation day love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

MY CAR "RIDIN DIRTY 64"
DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice rides homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

alot of nice rides on these past 50 pages.. keep them rollin guys...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 17 2006, 06:30 PM~5447564
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Repost this with out the Cardomian thing, so I can right click and set as background.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2006, 07:44 PM~5447272
> *TEGOJUA.now those are pics. :biggrin: what yr is that caddy.
> *


1947


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 18 2006, 12:08 AM~5448456
> *1947
> *


Thank you very much for those pictures homie :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 17 2006, 06:31 PM~5447218
> *Dont know bro but I gives him props for postin them pics!
> *


Damn pics got booted quick
:angry:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 17 2006, 09:09 PM~5448795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny. :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

where's the pic of that lifted black towncar lighting up the tires :thumbsup:


----------



## slim (Apr 28, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mr.pimpdaddy.Any close ups of that green caddy?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 11:59 AM~5427177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  eh mon... nice and beautiful, whoever this is.....you got it going on!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 17 2006, 10:09 PM~5448795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam he can look over the windshield!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 13 2006, 10:45 PM~5424880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pics bro', these ladies are cute than a muthafuka!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Yao is gonna get bugs in his grill


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@May 18 2006, 10:51 AM~5451325
> *Yao is gonna get bugs in his grill
> *


 :biggrin: he's gonna be spittin them out....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 17 2006, 05:41 PM~5447257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy!! :cheesy:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 17 2006, 11:09 PM~5448795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COOL IS THAT............
YOU COULD NOT FIT YAO MING IN A HARD TOP THAT'S FOR SURE :biggrin: 
PINCHE ANIMALON


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 17 2006, 08:59 PM~5448390
> *Repost this with out the Cardomian thing, so I can right click and set as background.
> *


here you go


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 17 2006, 05:01 PM~5447089
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 17 2006, 05:41 PM~5447257
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Damn that shit is badass... :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@May 17 2006, 10:27 PM~5448871
> *where's the pic of that lifted black towncar lighting up the tires  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :around: nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

G STYLE...IN JAPAN... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5454222
> *G STYLE...IN JAPAN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNN G STYLES DOING BIG THANGS!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 18 2006, 10:44 AM~5451275
> *dam he can look over the windshield!
> *


I think the front seat is out.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

OG Flip in Japan


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LAS VEGAS....2005 !!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 18 2006, 04:45 PM~5453545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 08:16 PM~5429745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS C.C. REPRESENTING IN JAPAN..










UCE C.C......LOW CREATIONS C.C......DOIN BIG THANGS IN JAPAN


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5454222
> *G STYLE...IN JAPAN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Glen still pimping-all around the world!--Thats how Low -C does-- huh


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

VEGAS SHOW..2005


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUILT NOT BOUGHT.........NOR 








]


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

SOME SHOULD POST THAT PIC THAT TRUUCHA TOOK WITH THAT LINE OF CARS SITTING ON BACK BUMPERS


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 19 2006, 09:26 AM~5457298
> *
> *


  THIS THAT GANGSTA' SHIT RIGHT HERE - DAMN THIS RIDE IS CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's some of my favorites.


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

DUKE'S S.C.CO. :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RESURRECTION (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

NOT A PIC BUT A VIDEO CLIP OF THE CADDY .ITS FOR SALE ALSO HIT ME UP ON PM FOR DEATAILS :biggrin THE VIDEO IS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE IT WAS NOT POSTED TO MAKE ANYONE FEEL BAD SIMPLY FOR EVERYONE TO SEE WHAT TWO OF THE CLEANEST HOPPERS IN CHICAGO LOOK LIKE.THEY ARE BOTH IN DIFFRENT CLASSES.SO JUST ENJOY THE VID.) :biggrin: 


http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2006, 07:41 PM~5461140
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


this cutty is fucken bad ass, any pics of it hopping?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 18 2006, 01:53 PM~5452377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> *


Thanks.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 20 2006, 12:16 PM~5463427
> *this cutty is fucken bad ass, any pics of it hopping?
> *


I have to look for one


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly+May 16 2006, 08:15 AM~5437417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old VIM. I remeber that car from up here very nice and clean.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2006, 05:22 PM~5459718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OG SHIT *****


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 18 2006, 11:33 PM~5455463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ROLLING WITH THE FAMILY


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 20 2006, 07:01 PM~5464857
> *ROLLING WITH THE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2006, 08:26 PM~5461003
> *NOT A PIC BUT A VIDEO CLIP OF THE CADDY .ITS FOR SALE ALSO HIT ME UP ON PM FOR DEATAILS :biggrin THE VIDEO IS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE IT WAS NOT POSTED TO MAKE ANYONE FEEL BAD SIMPLY FOR EVERYONE TO SEE WHAT TWO OF THE CLEANEST HOPPERS IN CHICAGO LOOK LIKE.THEY ARE BOTH IN DIFFRENT CLASSES.SO JUST ENJOY THE VID.) :biggrin:
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130
> 
> ...


COOL VIDEO BUT IT WOULD OF BEEN BETTER IF IT WAS SHOT RIGHT


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 
YALL NEED TO KICK IT IN OFF TOPIC MORE OFTEN


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

has this one been posted


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

the 2 door gas hoppin


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

cruzin damn i love this pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i took this on in sb outside the show guess it didnt make it??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

CANT WAIT TILL TIS MAG GETS OUT


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

LOVE THIS 57


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2006, 06:26 PM~5468823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GRRRRRR .....i'm hungry.......*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2006, 04:31 PM~5468847
> *GRRRRRR .....i'm hungry.......
> *


ME TOOOO


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2006, 04:36 PM~5468878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS PIC WHO TOOK IT ?????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@May 21 2006, 06:38 PM~5468892
> *I LOVE THIS PIC WHO TOOK IT ?????
> *


*i did....anyone notice that guy on the right......with the white T-shirt... *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*FOR MY HOMIE MR.DIPPINIT*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

KLIQUE C.C


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS .....KEEP EM COMING


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

whos that guy in the back seat............???????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

my dad and me riding backseat bitch next to him, lol :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 21 2006, 10:34 PM~5470171
> *my dad and me riding backseat bitch next to him, lol :biggrin:
> *


you didnt know i took that pic huh.... i'm everywhere....??? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2006, 09:14 PM~5470401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of martha


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

UCE C.C.....LOW CREATIONS C.C......{SUPER NATURAL C.C...JAPAN.}


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Bean for best photographer on LIL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 22 2006, 05:59 AM~5470659
> *
> 
> 
> ...





you been everywhere havent you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 damn, how is this done usually i can find out the layers and the base through the lines but damn...........this is a GOOD one


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2006, 07:12 PM~5469523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this is a clean muthafukin trey pimpin' - keep it tight


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 09:41 AM~5472857
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN................. Look at the gas prices!

Never thought It would get this crazy........ :angry:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2006, 09:09 PM~5469928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get this pic?thats a  duce


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 22 2006, 02:48 PM~5474032
> *DAMN................. Look at the gas prices!
> 
> Never thought It would get this crazy........ :angry:
> *


thats because we pay the law officers to way much money... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks for the pics bean now i feel skinny looking at them old pics lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@May 22 2006, 02:56 PM~5474092
> *where did you get this pic?thats a   duce
> *


from my collecttion....... made to envy show...... we were up there also....i have a pic of you sleeping at the show also... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

i dont remember sleeping at the show :dunno: are you going this year?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

great pictures everyone!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@May 22 2006, 03:03 PM~5474160
> *i dont remember sleeping at the show :dunno: are you going this year?
> *


just joking you were not sleeping.. thinking about going.... dont know yet...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 02:58 PM~5474116
> *thanks for the pics bean now i feel skinny looking at them old pics lol
> *


your very welcome..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 01:12 AM~5424721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 22 2006, 04:32 PM~5475721
> *
> *


  nice looking lady... wish she was mine!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I am awake NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 22 2006, 12:57 PM~5474107
> *thats because we pay the law officers to way much money... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0  


Thanks for the pic's!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2006, 08:39 PM~5470207
> *you didnt know i took that pic huh.... i'm everywhere....??? :biggrin:
> *


fuckin stalker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 23 2006, 07:37 AM~5474817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the color on this ride called? and what base coat is used?


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 22 2006, 12:57 PM~5474107
> *thats because we pay the law officers to way much money... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 22 2006, 09:33 PM~5477059
> *:0
> Thanks for the pic's!
> *


welcome...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... i guess you like the pics i sent...


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 03:33 AM~5478705
> *
> *


is there a car in this picture...???


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

I love this pic


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 23 2006, 06:40 PM~5478713
> *is there a car in this picture...???
> *


:roflmao: yeah bro.........this one


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 03:46 AM~5478723
> *:roflmao: yeah bro.........this one
> 
> 
> ...


both nice beautiful car.... but those are 2 different car right there..


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

lol............so it is, i just seen the premier plaque in the top pic

didn't Bejeweled's 65 feature in lowrider mag aswell...........that's why i just assumed it was :dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 23 2006, 07:05 PM~5478759
> *:uh:
> *


so sorry :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

aww no more


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 23 2006, 01:29 AM~5478404
> *whats the color on this ride called? and what base coat is used?
> *


The car is off ebay and it says the color is Tangerine Pearl Metallic


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 01:52 AM~5478735
> *
> 
> *


  this pikture kame form one of the kali-swangin videos, this shit was funny as fuk. the regal fuked that 64 up, dud looked hella pissed off - nice shirt pimpin'


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 01:46 AM~5478723
> *:roflmao: yeah bro.........this one
> 
> 
> ...


Two different cars. One's from Premier, and ones from SocioS.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 02:03 AM~5478754
> *lol............so it is, i just seen the premier plaque in the top pic
> 
> didn't Bejeweled's 65 feature in lowrider mag aswell...........that's why i just assumed it was :dunno:
> *


She sure was. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 21 2006, 11:48 PM~5471330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE STR8 GLASS....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Imitation is a sincere form of flattery.....no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 24 2006, 12:17 AM~5479325
> *The car is off ebay and it says the color is Tangerine Pearl Metallic
> *



thanks bro


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

JAPAN...2004


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2006, 05:19 PM~5482095
> *Imitation is a sincere form of flattery.....no disrespect to anyone.
> *


 :uh: 

Rumors say the farthest thing from the truth.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Cheeks' Towncar "PantyDropper" and Young Bucks Fleetwood at CCE.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

My homie Lincoln Jeffs Fleetwood, I guess now I should call him Cadillac Jeff, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 07:17 AM~5485579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! VERY VERY NICE!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 24 2006, 06:18 AM~5485584
> *Damn! VERY VERY NICE!
> *


Yes it is all it takes is $$$$$. :biggrin: 

All Nighter.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 23 2006, 06:17 PM~5483127
> *JAPAN...2004
> 
> 
> ...


BUT OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 07:00 AM~5485551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Woah that 58 is way too close to the pavement for my comfort.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

yea i cant help but feel that things about to fall off


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hope the upper car doesn't leak too many fluids either


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 24 2006, 07:09 AM~5485561
> *Cheeks' Towncar "PantyDropper" and Young Bucks Fleetwood at CCE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+May 24 2006, 11:54 AM~5486851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCRAPE THE CONTI-KIT.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 09:25 PM~5490239
> *SCRAPE THE CONTI-KIT.
> *


damn that is close to the ground... :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:uh: :uh: 

Rumors say the farthest thing from the truth.......
[/quote]



:uh: :dunno: Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 24 2006, 08:27 PM~5490249
> *damn that is close to the ground... :uh:
> *


No need for Titanium just lay the continental on the asphalt.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> :uh: :uh:
> 
> Rumors say the farthest thing from the truth.......


 :uh: :dunno: Whats that supposed to mean?
[/quote]

I dunno, I was being a smart ass to your comment on page 61. I had no idea what you were talking about Abel. Get that 65 fueled up I need a car to drive around in for the weekend when I get back out there. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> :uh: :dunno: Whats that supposed to mean?


I dunno, I was being a smart ass to your comment on page 61. I had no idea what you were talking about Abel. Get that 65 fueled up I need a car to drive around in for the weekend when I get back out there. :biggrin:
[/quote]


LOL!!!!

NAH....I was being a smart ass to the guys who confused My Car for the Ladys 65. Well ....how the hell you been.....Im back but this place is boring nowadays....we need a good controversy!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> I dunno, I was being a smart ass to your comment on page 61. I had no idea what you were talking about Abel. Get that 65 fueled up I need a car to drive around in for the weekend when I get back out there. :biggrin:


LOL!!!!

NAH....I was being a smart ass to the guys who confused My Car for the Ladys 65. Well ....how the hell you been.....Im back but this place is boring nowadays....we need a good controversy!
[/quote]
:biggrin: Welcome back! Im good, layitlow has been a little too quiet lately. Sooner or later things will start to shake up. Whenever you see Dippinit logged in you know something always about to go down on Layitlow. That godamn troublemaker! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 04:17 AM~5485579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what color is this? White with Pink pearl maybe??


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:12 AM~5424721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... would love credit for this one BUT I believe it was Toro that captured this moment in time!! I was with Robert overheated in a bomb toward the back of this lineup when this lovely portrait was being formed... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> No need for Titanium just lay the continental on the asphalt. :0 and watch the sparks fly :0


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

A Legend came to my house yesterday. uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Team work...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2006, 11:12 PM~5491165
> *Team work...
> 
> 
> ...


thats old.....!!!! i remember this one....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

UFAMEA !!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2006, 07:09 PM~5490454
> *Man, what color is this? White with Pink pearl maybe??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...WHAT COLOR IS THAT 4REAL??????....Shit is Serious...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS C.C.........1978.. :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 24 2006, 09:54 AM~5486851
> *:0  Woah that 58 is way too close to the pavement for my comfort.
> *


This car should have been the first one on the trailer. :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 01:46 AM~5478723
> *:roflmao: yeah bro.........this one
> 
> 
> ...


There aren't the same ones. One is from Socios.


----------



## BIGVATO69 (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 10:39 PM~5491822
> *LOW CREATIONS C.C.........1978.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 24 2006, 11:32 PM~5492105
> *There aren't the same ones.  One is from Socios.
> *


 :uh: Sorry this has been pointed out.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2006, 06:09 PM~5490454
> *Man, what color is this? White with Pink pearl maybe??
> *


:0 damn that is a crazy ass color looks like a light lavender with some pearl in it :0


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 22 2006, 12:40 PM~5473975
> * this is a clean muthafukin trey pimpin' - keep it tight
> *



My *****!!!

Pete Holding It Down Out There

Yes Sir

NY Finest  

And Part Of Canada To


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 23 2006, 02:48 AM~5478846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who Did That?

What Flake Did They Use?

I want To get that Efect On MY Riv


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

[imghttp://img113.imageshack.us/img113/112/3wheelingimpsgoldengatebridge9.jpg[/img]


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this one was my favorite! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

1983.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 23 2006, 02:00 PM~5480860
> * this pikture kame form one of the kali-swangin videos, this shit was funny as fuk. the regal fuked that 64 up, dud looked hella pissed off - nice shirt pimpin'
> *


which vol of cali swangin?


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

this is my all time favorate on LiL, its of sixone's joint...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

ALL TIME FAVORITES..... :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:!!! KEEP THEM LOWRIDING FLIKZ COMIN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'll have some more in a few... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 25 2006, 08:48 PM~5498371
> *i'll have some more in a few... :biggrin:
> *



SUP BEAN?


----------



## chitownladyLUX (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 06:17 AM~5485579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ass color..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2006, 11:03 PM~5498391
> *SUP BEAN?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

mr AL's rivi..2000


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

dino should know who's ride this is..... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

MATCHING SCOOTER...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

He will bite you leg off so stay away from the cadi..


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HEY BEAN THIS IS MY LAST PIC TILL TOMOROW..... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 26 2006, 12:41 AM~5498841
> *HEY BEAN THIS IS MY LAST PIC TILL TOMOROW..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


until tomorrow.... later.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

GOT 520?


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 24 2006, 09:22 PM~5490796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AND HE DID A BAD ASS JOB TOO................ ANGELO REALLY GETS DOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 25 2006, 10:04 PM~5498894
> *AND HE DID A BAD ASS JOB TOO................  ANGELO REALLY GETS DOWN.... :biggrin:
> *


post a pic of that sixone :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 26 2006, 12:08 AM~5498904
> *post a pic of that sixone :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY FEAL LIKE A DUMB ASS..... I HAVE NOT POSTED PICS SINCE THE NEW SHIT IS ON HERE,,,,,


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 26 2006, 12:27 AM~5498959
> *I REALLY FEAL LIKE A DUMB ASS..... I HAVE NOT POSTED PICS SINCE THE NEW SHIT IS ON HERE,,,,,
> *


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 26 2006, 12:27 AM~5498959
> *I REALLY FEAL LIKE A DUMB ASS..... I HAVE NOT POSTED PICS SINCE THE NEW SHIT IS ON HERE,,,,,
> *


[IM







G]http://i55.photobucket







.com/albums/g154/TITOC60/5c402707.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g154/TITOC60/DSC01032.jpg


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

CHECK THIS VATO OUT..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This bad mother fucker right here. I stared at this thing for what seemed liked hours.


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 26 2006, 01:27 AM~5498794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Gotta love those 60's trucks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 25 2006, 09:11 PM~5497740
> *this is my all time favorate on LiL, its of sixone's joint...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. How you been man?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

doing good homie, going to canada BC later this afternoon to pick up my car, a homie just changed out my top to a blue stayfast top... hopefully it turned out the way i was thinking it would....


how things been with you....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 26 2006, 11:52 AM~5500420
> *doing good homie, going to canada BC later this afternoon to pick up my car, a homie just changed out my top to a blue stayfast top... hopefully it turned out the way i was thinking it would....
> how things been with you....
> *


nice bro.  everything aok over here.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 27 2006, 02:15 AM~5504286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all time favorite bombs.  Something about that candy apple red and the gold.


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 27 2006, 12:01 AM~5504447
> *Life After Death
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice picture on the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

JasonJ,
you need to post more pics of your car, show us the progress :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

bad ass pics


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thongdee_@May 28 2006, 02:09 PM~5509879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I would love to see a flick of a car in Euro with an obvious land mark in the back ground.


----------



## Stefan D (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 29 2006, 12:58 AM~5512776
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I would love to see a flick of a car in Euro with an obvious land mark in the back ground.
> *


Like this? typical dutch  :


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2006, 11:15 AM~5500789
> *nice bro.   everything aok over here.
> *


can't complain about that... how them gas prices... man spent probably over $200 on gas this weekend pickin my ryde up from Canada BC, and then taking it to a show in sunday....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+May 29 2006, 06:45 PM~5515680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 01:20 AM~5424770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Me too........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BLVD KINGS C.C......BIG TITO


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/44762129z5f...hQT8eEBkepsA_No


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:uh: 












lined up for the socios show...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70Impala_@May 29 2006, 01:46 AM~5512850
> *Like this? typical dutch   :
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! now that is sick and obvious not in the sates!!!  Right clicks save.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 30 2006, 11:02 AM~5519330
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 29 2006, 10:44 PM~5517033
> *http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/44762129z5f...hQT8eEBkepsA_No
> *


Whats that all about Abel? :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 29 2006, 01:05 PM~5514113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How is that guy hopping in is his back seat like that? :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

hell yeah liovin this


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 30 2006, 08:02 AM~5519330
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tito, now that is a cool pic! uffin:


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 25 2006, 07:11 PM~5497740
> *this is my all time favorate on LiL, its of sixone's joint...
> 
> 
> ...













I had to put some finishin on it,, sooooo fucking badas,, my new favorite picture aswell.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Let me try ... 
Here you go!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 31 2006, 06:51 AM~5524817
> *How is that guy hopping in is his back seat like that?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

1 mo time ....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

how about these
http://www.pichut.org/up/johns.jpg[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/alexs%20ride.jpg[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/Image-AF2A5FC8F0A011D9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5535293
> *how about these
> *


There you go homie ... :thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@May 31 2006, 04:48 AM~5525024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Dam that shit looks hard.!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 1 2006, 09:51 PM~5536898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.!!!!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 1 2006, 11:51 PM~5536898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SO THAT'S HOW I LOOK WHEN I'M CRUISING... :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN...
MADE MY DAY... THAT'S A COOL PICTURE
THANKS BRO


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 23 2006, 12:00 PM~5480860
> * this pikture kame form one of the kali-swangin videos, this shit was funny as fuk. the regal fuked that 64 up, dud looked hella pissed off - nice shirt pimpin'
> *



:0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jun 2 2006, 01:46 AM~5537145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jun 2 2006, 12:57 AM~5537397
> *SO THAT'S HOW I LOOK WHEN I'M CRUISING... :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMN...
> MADE MY DAY... THAT'S A COOL PICTURE
> THANKS BRO
> *



no prob! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i took a pic like this one time


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 3 2006, 11:02 AM~5544430
> *i took a pic like this one time
> 
> 
> ...


Love'n it homie ... :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 3 2006, 09:30 AM~5544541
> *Love'n it homie ...  :thumbsup:
> *


very cool, but woulda looked even cooler if the switches weren't blurry like that in the back and th steering colum was so clear, cool pic anyway tho


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 4 2006, 04:49 AM~5548234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ive always liked that mural, that was a bad ass 63..............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

go to sleep......


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 4 2006, 04:54 AM~5548237
> *go to sleep......
> *



not sleepy........how are u doing Mr Bean?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I see we are sharing some of our own pics... not a claim that they're the best on the site, of course I like them but I'm biased and I'm just sharing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good pics howard.. whats up mang.. how is everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 5 2006, 10:23 PM~5558270
> *good pics howard.. whats up mang.. how is everything in your neck of the woods?
> *


Good good!! And out that way!? 

Hey man... we have quite the list of mutual people building: Larisa, Spiderman, Lowrider Girl. We're going to have to chill when we're in the same place sometime. MAN I LOVE your boy's pics (Spiderman)!! I can't even explain the motivation for me that comes from them flicks.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TICS</span> <span style=\'color:navy\'>TTT


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2006, 12:00 AM~5558886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked this pic... :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

BEHOLD!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 6 2006, 08:26 AM~5560215
> *BEHOLD!
> 
> 
> ...


wt fuck :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 6 2006, 11:53 AM~5559914
> *I've always liked this pic...  :biggrin:
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2006, 09:13 PM~5564327
> *Me too. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah..... me too. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

tTt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 6 2006, 11:38 AM~5560895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhh.... San Jo fairgrounds in the backdrop.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5571823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is great! wonder what type of occasion that was


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

from france


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 8 2006, 04:15 AM~5572357
> *from france
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH GREGGO!! What's up man... pics look great. Nice to see them on LayItLow too. :biggrin: :thumbsup: The more great photographers that are around the more inspiration that's available to the general public. Thanks for letting us in on your work.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 8 2006, 01:56 AM~5572299
> *this is great! wonder what type of occasion that was
> *



LAPD SHOW...

Danny's 68

"Striptease"

NEWLIFE CAR CLUB

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 8 2006, 10:58 AM~5573261
> *LAPD SHOW...
> 
> Danny's 68
> ...


got to support the LAPD.... THEY NEED MONEY TO PAY THE OFFICERS.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

old and new :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 4 2006, 05:52 AM~5548236
> *Ive always liked that mural, that was a bad ass 63..............
> *


still is


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 6 2006, 09:11 AM~5560743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know what Coast, I have to give it to you on this one. This picture and the set up is tight homie. If you don't mind, I think I'll use this as my knew wall paper for a while.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

see


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

uce sweden siingle gate


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i like the way these ones came out too. specially for being at night.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2006, 02:47 PM~5575303
> *i like the way these ones came out too. specially for being at night.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, these are sick..... you need to stop it though, cause I normally keep my wall paper for a month or so. But if you keep this up, they are only going to last an hour. :biggrin: I still like that first one the best, I don't know, it just looks like it wasn't set up. In other words, it doesn't look like anything LRM would use in their mag cause all of their flicks are staged.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 8 2006, 06:46 AM~5572579
> *YEAH GREGGO!!  What's up man... pics look great.  Nice to see them on LayItLow too.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: The more great photographers that are around the more inspiration that's available to the general public.  Thanks for letting us in on your work.
> *


Wazzup bigg homie...thanx..but you know i'm not a photographer...just a baby photographer....
Much much luv and respect for all tha EX D familia(Augie,etc...)


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2006, 12:19 PM~5574526
> *got to support the LAPD.... THEY NEED MONEY TO PAY THE OFFICERS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Here you go Beans (drasticbean) Jus add'n to the post !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 9 2006, 03:29 PM~5581035
> *Here you go Beans (drasticbean) Jus add'n to the post !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2006, 03:53 PM~5581373
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up bean?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 9 2006, 05:05 PM~5581452
> *What up bean?
> *


chillin.... i see your doing alot of work in TX....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@May 14 2006, 09:08 AM~5424997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Total bad ass right there :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2006, 05:53 PM~5581373
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Love yo' topic homie!


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 8 2006, 02:15 AM~5572357
> *from france
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:30 PM~5424473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.....ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that is a cool pic


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

dedicated to our childz and homiez who build Modelz...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 10 2006, 07:03 AM~5584288
> *dedicated to our childz and homiez who build Modelz...
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... looks real. Nice shot.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 13 2006, 10:48 PM~5424585
> *all these are great pics, but id have to say the photoshops in off topic are the best :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

who are the best photographers on this site so far i think the following :
Howard
MR GREGGO
Coast One

any more plz let me know as im intrested in checkin there work oout


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm gonna take it back, way back, back into time.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 9 2006, 09:53 PM~5583322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 11 2006, 02:16 AM~5587925
> *who are the best photographers on this site so far i think the following :
> Howard
> MR GREGGO
> ...


*MR.TORO...
MR IMPALA...
MR. SIXONEFORLIFE*...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont forget about yourself and howard and oh yeah saul


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR+Jun 11 2006, 02:16 AM~5587925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all these people are on the site but...

Spiderman (who's work shows up even though he's not a LIL'er)
El Volo
Street Knowledge
Edgar Hoill
TwoTonz
Larissa/Luxury
Geoffrey Nicholson

...and, OF COURSE, Estevan Oriol!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 11 2006, 06:21 PM~5590262
> *dont forget about yourself and howard and oh yeah saul
> *


THANKS!! Means ALOT that someone feels that way about your work, you know? Here's a couple pics from last weekend. Enjoy...

Here's a couple that the lil homie Juan took while we were down in Lima, OH with the guys from Uce... he's got a good eye :thumbsup: 



















And here's a few of Aaron's 62...























































Juan and Max kicking it...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And here's a couple shots of Scott's '68:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 11 2006, 12:49 AM~5588022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to recreat this picture right here. I've been wanting to redo the one going down California Street, bad ass right there.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

HOT DAMN! Nice pics Howard, I had never seen your pics before. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Twotonz hard at work


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5575303
> *i like the way these ones came out too. specially for being at night.
> 
> 
> ...


  pictures are hella tight fool........................ :twak: but where the hell is rest of my car


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 12 2006, 01:35 PM~5591645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wat effect is used here


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

how about this one :biggrin: 
http://www.pichut.org/up/whiteseabass.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Great shots Kutty specially love this one


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVENT put new pic so its ABOUT TIME


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVENT put new pic so its ABOUT TIME


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 11 2006, 07:25 PM~5591303
> *THANKS!!  Means ALOT that someone feels that way about your work, you know?  Here's a couple pics from last weekend.  Enjoy...
> 
> Here's a couple that the lil homie Juan took while we were down in Lima, OH with the guys from Uce... he's got a good eye :thumbsup:
> ...


nice pics


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

LOVE these photo threads!! Great pics 72 Cutty... it's been fun watching your thread too. Looks like you all had a great time at the SL show. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Jun 11 2006, 09:50 PM~5591419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys... it means alot when people are feeling the pics!!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

SOME MORE
THIS ONE IS MY UNCLES


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Illustrious auto works putting down some badass patterns


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Cotton Candy


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 11 2006, 11:46 PM~5592104
> *Illustrious auto works putting down some badass patterns
> 
> 
> ...



is that car done I would love to see it out?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

SLM San Jo show last weekend


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 12 2006, 12:48 AM~5592117
> *is that car done I would love to see it out?
> *


To my knowledge no it's not complete yet


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Green With Envy


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Fully Loaded


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Lifestyle C.C.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Strutter


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 11 2006, 06:17 PM~5590242
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>mr. twotonz also*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sup bean


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics everyone


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 11 2006, 01:16 AM~5587925
> *who are the best photographers on this site so far i think the following :
> Howard
> MR GREGGO
> ...


oh thanx a lot homie..but i'm not a real photographer...just a baby photographer...

We don't have to forget our LIL homie:
Volo
Fresno(i know he looks LIL with Volo)
Luxury Photography(much luv and respect)

and :
Tha Oriol Brotha
Rojas
Spiderman
and my homie Big Joker from New York city


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard+Jun 11 2006, 11:28 PM~5592050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I especially like this one... 

and I'd LOVE to see more pics from Coast One. Them night shots look great homie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 12 2006, 06:21 AM~5593065
> *oh thanx a lot homie..but i'm not a real photographer...just a baby photographer...
> 
> We don't have to forget our LIL homie:
> ...


Almost identical to my extended list of inspirational photographers... :thumbsup: We have good taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 11 2006, 08:28 PM~5592053
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm...........
the homie topo old ride


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.he dost do anything with it anymore?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

like how this one came out


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 12 2006, 12:52 AM~5592145
> *Green With Envy
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all-time favorite lowriders!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here is a old one.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

old pic..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'm going way back into time... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

now this is cute. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*just more pics from back in the days...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 08:17 PM~5596847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow! Memories.... :biggrin: 

Bean never ceases to amaze me with the unexpected! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 08:20 PM~5596865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ernie (lol) with FAT whites on the lac.... :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 09:17 PM~5596847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Certified Gangster right ?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2006, 02:47 PM~5575303
> *i like the way these ones came out too. specially for being at night.
> 
> 
> ...


hands down one of the best


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2006, 09:07 PM~5597166
> *Ernie (lol) with FAT whites on the lac.... :biggrin:
> *












bamm...!!!! surprize
i just built my time capsule...so i'm about to post some old pics..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:53 PM~5597878
> *Certified Gangster right ?
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 12 2006, 10:01 AM~5594239
> *hmmmmmmmmmm...........
> the homie topo old ride
> *





I THINK THATS THE LIGHT BLUE 1 THAT WAS IN LRM


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 11 2006, 09:47 PM~5592113
> *Cotton Candy
> 
> 
> ...





LOVE THAT COLOR


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 12 2006, 10:01 AM~5594239
> *hmmmmmmmmmm...........
> the homie topo old ride
> *


diffrent car then homies edd...another one he built


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 12 2006, 12:55 PM~5595168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wild thing, i heard that was in a reputable shop here in san antonio getting repainted :0 :0 


that was over a year ago though, plus george and fernando, the guys who built it, were painters, so i dont know why they would take it to someone else......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN BEAN WHAT RU DOING DIGGING DEEP IN THE ARCHIVES


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 13 2006, 01:28 AM~5598642
> *DAMN BEAN WHAT RU DOING DIGGING DEEP IN THE ARCHIVES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GREAT PICS...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2006, 03:45 AM~5598839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

not sure if it is posted but one more for the T&W Team


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GANGSTER SWINGING SANTANA BANANA


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@May 31 2006, 04:48 AM~5525024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that one too :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 THE FAMILIA


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

more pics of her ^^ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

how about this one.....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

beautiful pic of the regal


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OUR LAYITLOW PHOTOSHOPPERS NEVER GET THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 14 2006, 11:26 AM~5606835
> *more pics of her ^^  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Jun 14 2006, 11:42 PM~5606750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UMMM UMMM are thows real......................real dont mater thow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5606993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jun 14 2006, 09:08 PM~5607128
> *UMMM UMMM  are thows real......................real dont mater thow.... :thumbsup:
> *




to be honest i think it looks retarded.....how on earth can she ever be taken serious?......rather have something thats a little realistic :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 14 2006, 01:46 PM~5606975
> *OUR LAYITLOW PHOTOSHOPPERS NEVER GET THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Jun 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5606750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam she is sexxy id fuck the hell out her id maker pregnant


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

THANX COAST :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5606975
> *OUR LAYITLOW PHOTOSHOPPERS NEVER GET THE CREDIT THEY DESERVE.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Jun 14 2006, 02:15 PM~5607531
> *dam she is sexxy id fuck the hell out her id maker pregnant
> *


DAMN! her boobies are ENORMOUS! :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Jun 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5607531
> *dam she is sexxy id fuck the hell out her id maker pregnant
> *


So would I....

Twice. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I really like the pics with the top/bottom borders. Gives the pics a movie-still look.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 14 2006, 11:41 PM~5609667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this ride!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 14 2006, 07:25 PM~5609173
> *I really like the pics with the top/bottom borders.  Gives the pics a movie-still look.
> 
> 
> ...


i agree uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 14 2006, 10:08 PM~5609814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When was this?


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

now this is just badass


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Thats fuckin great! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2006, 10:58 AM~5618543
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 14 2006, 02:34 PM~5606908
> *how about this one.....
> 
> 
> ...


dam i luv this pic :0


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

i think this topic should be pinned


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: *everyone*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

pat burke mid 90's

*just posting some old pics from back in the days....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*loco 64*


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Jun 14 2006, 02:15 PM~5607531
> *dam she is sexxy id fuck the hell out her id maker pregnant
> *


DAMN HOMIE U AINT LYIN


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*more old pics....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 11 2006, 10:28 PM~5592053
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that pic from back in the day. weres the pic from the inside were you can see how the back half of the door is white and the front is blue. and you can see how they spliced it.

if its the one i think it is


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That pic makes me want to cry.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 06:42 AM~5622089
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY, I GET THE FULL PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

is this danny arriaga`s old ride??


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 09:25 AM~5622178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the picture from the old dayton boulevard ad. :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 08:30 AM~5622189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL great pics Joost as always... you must possess every lowrider pic from the web on your computer! :biggrin: :biggrin: These two take me back to the Documenting Lowriding thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 17 2006, 02:58 PM~5622280
> *ALL great pics Joost as always... you must possess every lowrider pic from the web on your computer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  These two take me back to the Documenting Lowriding thread  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: thousends and thousends :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 09:09 AM~5622314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this one... LOL


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 09:18 AM~5622339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Joost... I think you've found a HOME thread on LIL :biggrin: :biggrin: Keep em coming homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics joost...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 17 2006, 09:28 AM~5622358
> *  Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics joost...
> *


He hears nothing... he's a man, determined and hard at work to deliver the finest snapshots of the culture he can provide... LOL KEEP THEM COMING!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN JOOST IS THE POPPA-ROTZI :biggrin: GOOD PICS KEEP THEM COMIN UNLOAD THOSE PICS.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 17 2006, 03:36 PM~5622372
> *He hears nothing... he's a man, determined and hard at work to deliver the finest snapshots of the culture he can provide... LOL  KEEP THEM COMING!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

fucking love this pic did you post it bean?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

took this in 2004 in essen germany, one of the best firewalls i have ever seen :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

this bomb was there too :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i see you checkin out the topic :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

me in the lemonlaid


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

one of the first real bombs build in europe by andy saunders


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 09:09 AM~5622314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess who took this pic..???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 10:36 AM~5622576
> *fucking love this pic did you post it bean?
> 
> 
> ...


this was me... :biggrin: . i love that car also... old llifestyle car...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 18 2006, 05:43 AM~5625342
> *guess who took this pic..???
> *



rod?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 05:06 PM~5622654
> *
> *


super clean dutch lowrider, nice picture! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 18 2006, 07:14 AM~5626352
> *super clean dutch lowrider, nice picture! :cheesy:
> *


Isnt that MIKI from Compton, Ca?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 18 2006, 01:18 PM~5626356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 18 2006, 02:23 AM~5625981
> *rod?
> *


guess again...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 09:20 AM~5622713
> *
> 
> 
> *


eny more pics of this car?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 18 2006, 03:40 PM~5626509
> *guess again...
> *



:biggrin: 

bean? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 18 2006, 12:42 PM~5627011
> *:biggrin:
> 
> bean?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun 17 2006, 06:45 AM~5622240
> *thats the picture from the old dayton boulevard ad.    :biggrin:
> *


 jap and from a burgerking poster :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 07:38 AM~5622579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT PAINT JOB LOOK LIKE GLASS.!!!!


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 06:35 AM~5622370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK.!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i think this ride has airbags...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

whos the guy trying to steal the caddy..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 19 2006, 12:48 AM~5630290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good one... i like it..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Some of mine from the weekend.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:cheesy: 
some of my favorites:





































and some of my photography.. 
:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2006, 05:58 AM~5630986
> *Some of mine from the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

just came across this one fuckin tight


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2006, 06:58 AM~5630986
> *Some of mine from the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


that trunk is sick!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 18 2006, 10:48 PM~5630290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 jesus...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jun 19 2006, 05:49 PM~5633828
> *jesus...
> *


I don't see him in there is he back behind the dumps?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 06:06 PM~5622654
> *
> *



mmmm i like this pic to :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

on a german carshow :0 :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

wtf 5.20`s on it  :thumbsup: i must stolen it :tongue: 

i have see the car 1000 times on pics and in real but today is the first time i see the 5.20`s on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jun 20 2006, 04:56 AM~5637316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics keep them comin :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 21 2006, 06:59 AM~5642743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have more pics of this '61 drop?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

alrite guys post sum for me lol, im gonna take a break and watch!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 21 2006, 02:09 AM~5641507
> *wtf 5.20`s on it   :thumbsup: i must stolen it :tongue:
> 
> i have see the car 1000 times on pics and in real but today is the first time i see the 5.20`s on it
> *



how many would you like? these are pretty easy to get because its the wide whitewall


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jun 21 2006, 07:32 AM~5644117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 21 2006, 08:05 PM~5647559
> *
> *


ANY MORE BEAN


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

one of the best topics


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 21 2006, 11:50 PM~5647791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 06:06 AM~5622130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i know whare thats at! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ya.it looks familier.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

19th and santa clara


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

MINT TO BE DEUCE


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 22 2006, 09:33 AM~5648192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Someone takeing a breather..........................aahhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

what kind of car is the top from  :dunno:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

J.C. PUTTIN' IT DOWN FOR THE BIG "X"!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

That is something different


----------



## SurreysFinest (May 12, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

one of the best lows that was taken from us too early


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 11:40 AM~5657142
> *one of the best lows that was taken from us too early
> 
> 
> ...



by the IRS?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 11:40 AM~5657142
> *one of the best lows that was taken from us too early
> 
> 
> ...


What happend to it?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nah, it was burned down inside of its trailer. they dont know if it was arson, or a mistake. what is for sure is, somebody was trying to and was succesful in stealing the pumps and the blower while it was still in the trailer. but when they stole the pumps, they probably just cut hot wire to the motors, then it probably hit the frame or metal somewhere and it caught on fire.

burned down completly, unrecognizable after the fire. atleast that what my homie thinks happened, he doesnt think it was purposely burned down.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Did that happen in his home town? Or somewhere else.
That shit is fuck up...........


find him and stomp the shit out of him.....


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

cool pic


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 22 2006, 05:43 PM~5652507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... the Monte is in the background in there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:20 AM~5424770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here I am strolling along enjoying beans narrations with every pic..and BAM..you fucker!!..lol... you know I love you boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

1 more week and i can shoot some new material to beat you in this topic :roflmao:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 06:17 PM~5596847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is what is now CERTIFIED GANGSTER am I right??


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jun 24 2006, 09:09 AM~5661090
> *This is what is now CERTIFIED GANGSTER am I right??
> *



correct, old pic from way back


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 11:40 AM~5657142
> *one of the best lows that was taken from us too early
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE GREAT PRETENDER


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2006, 11:48 AM~5661344
> *IS THAT THE GREAT PRETENDER
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 24 2006, 07:26 AM~5660998
> *1 more week and i can shoot some new material to beat you in this topic  :roflmao:
> *


Were you going homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 24 2006, 03:26 PM~5660998
> *1 more week and i can shoot some new material to beat you in this topic  :roflmao:
> *


  
remember to say hi to ted wells for me homie!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey bean, or anybody for that matter, do you have ant more pictures of the great pretender??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 10:25 PM~5663741
> *hey bean, or anybody for that matter, do you have ant more pictures of the great pretender??
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 10:25 PM~5663746
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i have a few pics...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 09:31 PM~5664038
> *i have a few pics...
> *


POST


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 24 2006, 11:47 PM~5664109
> *POST
> *


oh... you wanted me to post some.. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 09:49 PM~5664116
> *oh... you wanted me to post some..  :biggrin:
> *


SURE YOUR ONE OF THE PEOPLE THAT KEPT THIS TOPIC ALIFE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

when i get a chance, ill post some pics of it when it was og black without the radical mods


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 11:54 PM~5664138
> *when i get a chance, ill post some pics of it when it was og black without the radical mods
> *


you better...!! i had to dig deep and scan those for you ..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 11:58 PM~5664156
> *you better...!! i had to dig deep and scan those for you ..
> *



yes sir, i gotta get some 35mm converted to digital first :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

U GUYS WANT TO SEE 99 PROBLEMS ROLLIN


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 10:11 PM~5664203
> *yes
> *


HERE U GO








IM NOT FEELIN THE TOP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Love that 61 rollin.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

ANY MORE BEAN


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2006, 12:16 AM~5664227
> *HERE U GO
> 
> 
> ...



gangstuh, i love that top


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 10:43 PM~5664334
> *gangstuh, i love that top
> *


I THINK THEY SHOULD HAVE MADE THE TOP ANOTHER COLOR I THINK ITS TO BRIGHT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, it is a little brighter than the paint, woulda been nice had it matched more closely, but i still like it


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete+Jun 24 2006, 09:26 PM~5662121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




we`ll do :biggrin:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey bean, you been posting a bunch of pictures from like 10 years ago and older, i dont think you had a digital camera back then, so how are you getting them in your computer?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

scanner


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the great pretender before the radical makeover, these are pics of pics


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

mine, me at indy truck bash in 01-02 i think,,


http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=greenlincoln4yx.jpg


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2006, 12:04 PM~5665486
> *hey bean, you been posting a bunch of pictures from like 10 years ago and older, i dont think you had a digital camera back then, so how are you getting them in your computer?
> *


i use my scanner and scan the pics and resize them... you want me to buy you one...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 25 2006, 12:25 AM~5664681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

this picture is hard as hell!!!!  









this one is too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Check out my updated website in my signature for more pics!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 25 2006, 04:32 PM~5666312
> *i use my scanner and scan the pics and resize them... you want me to buy you one...
> *



i just got one on ebay today :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 26 2006, 02:03 AM~5667018
> *
> 
> 
> ...





BEAUTIFULLL


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

DINNER TIME FOR MY HOMIE BIG ERIC....SEE WHAT YOU STARTED BIG RICH :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 26 2006, 05:46 PM~5672787
> *DINNER TIME FOR MY HOMIE BIG ERIC....SEE WHAT YOU STARTED BIG RICH  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:NICE PIC G STYLE. I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 26 2006, 11:14 PM~5673860
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is this the truck that won truck of the year last year?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 26 2006, 09:20 PM~5673888
> *is this the truck that won truck of the year last year?
> *


I THINK IT WAS...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think it was too, but im not sure.

fucking LRM had TERRIBLE coverage of the supershow last year. hows that for some bullshit, build a lowrider truck of the year, dont even get a pick in the magazine recognizing the accomplishment.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 26 2006, 09:49 PM~5674010
> *IMG]http://www.pichut.org/up/scan0065.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 14 2006, 11:24 PM~5430237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 27 2006, 08:03 PM~5679687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dan thats a tite mural whos is it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

"mr.cartoon"of san pedro did that mural on jhon 64 of bowtie connections :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

* :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 27 2006, 10:36 PM~5680645
> *"mr.cartoon"of san pedro did that mural on jhon 64 of bowtie connections  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> *



i thought OG. Abel did it   any more pictures from that car


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 27 2006, 08:03 PM~5679687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the pepsi?? that aint really on there is it? :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2006, 08:42 PM~5685078
> *whats up with the pepsi?? that aint really on there is it? :cheesy:
> *


haha naw


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2006, 07:42 PM~5685078
> *whats up with the pepsi?? that aint really on there is it? :cheesy:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

a SKIM i know DOC the painter , i was just reading your signature and yeah he is from planet get low  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 27 2006, 10:50 PM~5680939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a bad 64 rivi from lifestyle cc :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ME AND MY FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2006, 05:42 PM~5685078
> *whats up with the pepsi?? that aint really on there is it? :cheesy:
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS WONDERED WHY SOMEONE WOULD REPLACE IT


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 29 2006, 12:52 PM~5689102
> *ME AND MY FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


Thats a tight pic bro, reminds me of back in the day when I was a chavalio, my Pops would get me and my carnal up at 6 on a saturday to go out and help him, I hated it back then but I grew to love it....now when I need it I get his old ass up to help me, lol, payback's a bitch......its all love though bro..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 29 2006, 01:17 AM~5686959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DO I NEED A FORK AND A SPOON TO EAT THIS SEXY ASS LATINA OUT?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 29 2006, 02:57 AM~5686908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bean, send me this actual photo for my personal collection. I will paypal.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 29 2006, 12:52 PM~5689102
> *ME AND MY FAMILY :biggrin:
> *



you should be very proud of them.....  

i can't even get mine to go for a ride..
in a rag top! :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2006, 05:36 PM~5690372
> *Bean, send me this actual photo for my personal collection. I will paypal.
> *


its very dark...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Bean, Here's a better shot for you that Fernando recently sent me.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 29 2006, 08:22 PM~5691307
> *Bean, Here's a better shot for you that Fernando recently sent me.
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 29 2006, 09:26 PM~5691318
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I agree!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

chitown rides 
LUXURIOUS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 29 2006, 08:22 PM~5691307
> *Bean, Here's a better shot for you that Fernando recently sent me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 26 2006, 04:53 PM~5672821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thick.!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 29 2006, 09:59 PM~5691854
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Perfect !! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

More pictures of Moonflower....it's sick sick ride


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 30 2006, 03:27 AM~5693103
> *More pictures of Moonflower....it's sick sick ride
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@May 14 2006, 12:08 AM~5424997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice pic right here same house different time*


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 29 2006, 06:22 PM~5691307
> *Bean, Here's a better shot for you that Fernando recently sent me.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS FUCKEN BAD


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

DAM MAD PROPS THAT SHIT CLEAN N LOOKS SICK IN THIS PIC.!!!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

This car always reminds me of Cypress's "Lowrider"... :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MaDToWn LiNCoLn_@Jun 30 2006, 06:49 AM~5693185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah none of the pics are mine. That one was taken by Jason


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

For me ,it's tha BEST pic of LIL..cauz this pic is tha true lowriding spirit...beautifull...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*going way back...*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

is that chito sanchez' 64 ss from dallas?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 26 2006, 11:47 PM~5673999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that Tre look mean :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i cant believe theres only 2 or three chago pics in this whole thread :uh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

Me & my homies


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

at a local car show


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 11:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Joost. Looks like you are having another bad ass trip in L.A.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 05:10 AM~5716948
> *Nice pic Joost. Looks like you are having another bad ass trip in L.A.
> *




my cheeks are starting to hurt from doing :biggrin: all the time :roflmao:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 11:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0 *


Joost is that you next to the Lincoln ? Good Job Homie :thumbsup: 

Loved your post the last time you visited *LA* did this and look forward to seeing these new one's and reading your story from this one!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Obviously not on the same level or as nice as 99.8% of the pics posted here, but here's mine at a commercial shoot for a local auto parts chain!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 5 2006, 12:13 AM~5716965
> *my cheeks are starting to hurt from doing  :biggrin: all the time  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Just be safe, and have fun. I know what you mean about smiling in L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



i think dressed to kill is my favorite lowrider of all time :worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*holy f**kin shit...!!!!!!*


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

damn bean i think this is the first time i have ever seen you change your avaitar


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jul 5 2006, 12:09 AM~5717225
> *damn bean i think this is the first time i have ever seen you change your avaitar
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think is the 3rd time in 4 years...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 5 2006, 12:11 AM~5717234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any pics of the hydro set up in this 62


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 11:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down best picture on lil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:

Thanks Joost for that shot


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 5 2006, 12:45 AM~5717327
> *Hands down best picture on lil  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Joost for that shot
> *


this would be in my top 5 pics...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 4 2006, 11:04 PM~5717395
> *this would be in my top 5 pics...
> *


WAT ARE YOUR OTHER TOP 4 POST PICS BEAN


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

let me view all 98 pages and i'll let you know..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 5 2006, 02:25 AM~5717466
> *let me view all 98 pages and i'll let you know..lol
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 01:59 AM~5717614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my top 20...^^^^


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 10:59 PM~5717614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



god dam tattoo do you have a airplane junk yard in your back yard filled with parts :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whaaaaaat the fuck i love the pic holly moly


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

are those little packages filled with narcotics :0 :0 



jk


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

one of my faves :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2006, 10:51 AM~5718900
> *one of my faves  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dammmm


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

another :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

PG 100


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

is pg 100 now


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

courtesy of BigDan :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

don't remember who's lac this is but I love this pic


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

these were from a classic post


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Leuke pix Joost...jullie hebben het idd goed naar je zin.

Hoest met de lekkere wijven daar....die lopen daar ZEKER wel in de rondte :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jul 6 2006, 10:01 AM~5723346
> *Leuke pix Joost...jullie hebben het idd goed naar je zin.
> 
> Hoest met de lekkere wijven daar....die lopen daar ZEKER wel in de rondte :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



For the Englisch readers..

Nice pix Joost....I see you two have a nice time

How is it with the nice honies there... there are probably babes enough 
overthere :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Greetings from a rainy Amsterdam


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jul 6 2006, 01:06 AM~5723358
> *For the Englisch readers..
> 
> Nice pix Joost....I see you two have a nice time
> ...


  WASSUP ERIK64SS.... HOWZ AMSTERDAM, CAN I SMOKE A SPLIFF WICHA'. BIG RATSA


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 5 2006, 04:51 AM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



damn, youre back there, and you taken arnout with you


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

im posting this picture full size couse it makes a great desktop. i took itile pulling out of the gas station after being pulled over for the fourth time that day.










i have a few more ill post after i resize them


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2006, 10:22 AM~5719110
> *don't remember who's lac this is but I love this pic
> 
> 
> *


its my homeboy frank from detroit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 6 2006, 06:14 AM~5723705
> *
> 
> *


GAWD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN That's hard


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 26 2006, 10:43 PM~5673971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nother GANGSTER ass ride


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 10:03 AM~5622645
> *
> *


AWESOME


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 5 2006, 10:20 AM~5719097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 17 2006, 07:25 AM~5622178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the 1/4 :0 :0


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 4 2006, 11:11 PM~5717234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE............. :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

^ nice


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 6 2006, 11:13 AM~5724904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this pic from atleast 2002 i think


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*TOP DOG '64
MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2006, 09:11 AM~5719036
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres a pic I took last weekend while in Burque, could have sat there all day long..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 6 2006, 04:14 AM~5723705
> *
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*I'm jus say'n !*


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 6 2006, 10:15 AM~5723389
> * WASSUP ERIK64SS.... HOWZ AMSTERDAM, CAN I SMOKE A SPLIFF WICHA'. BIG RATSA
> *


Smoking weed: Illegal all over the world.

Smoking weed in Amsterdam: People don't notice....it's normal....so legal :biggrin: 

I L.O.V.E. my hometown


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jul 6 2006, 09:26 PM~5728900
> *I'm jus say'n !
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTFF that cart isnt even chromed???


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jul 7 2006, 02:27 PM~5731910
> *:uh: WTFF that cart isnt even chromed???
> *


Yeah but atleast tha BAGS are wit tha right thing ... A grocery cart! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

hahha yea grocery bags :cheesy:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

SANTA CLARA COUNTY "DUKE'S"


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jul 7 2006, 03:08 PM~5732180
> *hahha yea grocery bags :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: Right on Carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: daaaammmmmnn


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 7 2006, 04:28 PM~5733532
> *
> 
> 
> *


deeeeezam....these are SICK


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what happened to this car?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

that 59 elco is badass


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> Wow, someone posted up one of my pics...... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jul 8 2006, 12:49 AM~5735138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

```
[img]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/teamblowme602/61rag.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> > Wow, someone posted up one of my pics...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LUV IT BRO ... I'm just glad peeps post em up and share and that you the owner like myself allow it as well!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my lil contribution...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 6 2006, 10:14 AM~5723977
> *Look at the 1/4 :0 :0
> *


Wasn't that 62 in an advertisement?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

These are nice pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 9 2006, 04:57 PM~5742436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

```
[img]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/teamblowme602/backbumper.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2006, 08:41 PM~5743157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pretty sick photo I must admit.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 9 2006, 03:26 AM~5740400
> *
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

for mr LARGE...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2006, 11:56 PM~5744655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I KAN SAY IS DAMN...... THAT SHIT IS HELLA KLEAN


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

one of my favorite pics ive taken, my little girl in the pits lrm show las vegas 2004


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 10 2006, 01:50 AM~5742932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post some more!!!  










best pic ever!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

by far the greatest pic ever, u got a post made for your pictures from your trip yet joost? i can't stop staring at this one


> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 4 2006, 09:51 PM~5716844
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Come on Mr. Bean ... *You & Drastic *have been do'n *BIG* thangs for years!


Why you no posty?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 10 2006, 02:02 AM~5744682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bean do you know which setup and undercarriage these shots belong to ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLOUD 9


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2006, 03:20 PM~5747215
> *CLOUD 9
> *


Thanks


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Jul 11 2006, 12:40 AM~5747676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass pic...........


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I've done nothing but right click and save for the past hour HOLY FUCK I'm only on page 24...... damn i could do this all week.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 10 2006, 02:27 PM~5748402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favs :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Jul 10 2006, 04:10 PM~5747676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is fuck'n tough!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Homies from tha STEEL CITY ....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 10 2006, 04:27 PM~5748402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVORITE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*V-MAX*


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 11 2006, 10:34 AM~5753090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the way hes standing in the door it looks like he just swung and hit a homerun


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 10 2006, 12:47 AM~5744603
> *
> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


REPPIN NORTH CAROLINA.......BIG FRANK, FAYETTEVILLE, NC

VVVVVVVVV NEXT POST VVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 9 2006, 05:26 AM~5740400
> *
> 
> *


REPPIN NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jul 11 2006, 11:58 AM~5753528
> *REPPIN NORTH CAROLINA.......BIG FRANK, FAYETTEVILLE, NC
> 
> VVVVVVVVV NEXT POST VVVVVVVVVVV
> *


  WASSUP BLVDDOWN.... HEY BRO', I HAVE A BROTHER THAT STAYS IN FAYETTEVILLE N.C., I WENT TO VISIT HIM RECENTLY AND IT'S HOTTER THAN A MUTHAFUKA OUT THERE MAN. 
HE RETIRED FROM THE ARMY AND HE WORKS AT HOME DEPOT IN FAYETTEVILLE.
ONE LOVE TO BACKSTREET PASSION CC.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

sexy


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 10 2006, 12:13 AM~5744731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 11 2006, 09:33 AM~5752726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*Let me try and flip tha script on yall & see what yinz think ...*


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

dont know if its in here already but it should be!!  by 72 kutty


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a couple to add...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: luxurious :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 11 2006, 10:03 PM~5757113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WORLD FAMOUS DOC :biggrin: FROM TODAY,I THINK ITS AN INSTANT CLASSIC
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Ohh shit, there he is - damm nice pic


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Vegas Super Show 2004


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 13 2006, 08:27 AM~5765293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


USOFOREVER - I seen some of yo build up pics - you gotta show these katz the patterns that flow right onto the dashboard. :thumbsup: Killer ride holmes!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:16 AM~5765095
> *WORLD FAMOUS DOC :biggrin: FROM TODAY,I THINK ITS AN INSTANT CLASSIC
> 
> 
> ...



A living legend among us - Nice pics Big Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 12 2006, 10:17 PM~5764062
> *://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i220/G63/G59-2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...



chole is a sexxxy gurl


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## swiftblazer (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## swiftblazer (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

what the fuck,, gunot holding a minitrucker plauqe that doesnt place in this thread :thumbsdown:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:16 AM~5765095
> *WORLD FAMOUS DOC :biggrin: FROM TODAY,I THINK ITS AN INSTANT CLASSIC
> 
> 
> ...


right click and save...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 13 2006, 07:27 AM~5765293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for posting ... its about time you posted this pic in here..


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 14 2006, 03:19 AM~5771488
> *thank you for posting ... its about time you posted this pic in here..
> *


Thanks Bean....you just made my year


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 13 2006, 08:24 PM~5424440
> *I love this pic :worship:
> 
> *


Is this TEQUILA SUNRISE from LIFESTYLE CC.?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Jul 14 2006, 11:42 AM~5772496
> *Is this TEQUILA SUNRISE from LIFESTYLE CC.?
> *


Naw Season in the Sun


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swiftblazer_@Jul 13 2006, 11:07 PM~5770379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


50 Cent=A.K.A. I'm Tellin' :uh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 14 2006, 03:18 AM~5771486
> *right click and save...
> *


Most Definitely.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 14 2006, 02:18 AM~5771486
> *right click and save...
> *



No Doubt!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

My turn...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

My friend Junior, VP of Imperials L.A.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

These may be up here already...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a new one.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

those are some bad ass cars


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

*THIS TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD BUT NOW SOME PEOPLE ARE POSTING SOME BS PICS*

I SEE SOME PICS THAT DONT BELONG!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 17 2006, 05:19 AM~5785258
> *THIS TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD BUT NOW SOME PEOPLE ARE POSTING SOME BS PICS
> 
> I SEE SOME PICS THAT DONT BELONG!!!!
> *



I second that !!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 17 2006, 05:19 AM~5785258
> *THIS TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD BUT NOW SOME PEOPLE ARE POSTING SOME BS PICS
> 
> I SEE SOME PICS THAT DONT BELONG!!!!
> *



I second that !!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

> *THIS TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD BUT NOW SOME PEOPLE ARE POSTING SOME BS PICS*
> 
> X10


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 17 2006, 04:19 AM~5785258
> *THIS TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD BUT NOW SOME PEOPLE ARE POSTING SOME BS PICS
> 
> I SEE SOME PICS THAT DONT BELONG!!!!
> *





yeah the last 20 pages some people started posting THEIR best pictures not THE best pictures


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i found this pic somewhere on this site and thought it belonged in here

59impalabluepancake7ld


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i love all your pics 61 caddy old school style :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*61CADDY.....Crenshaw's Finest.......72 kutty.....*

thanks for the pictures...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 16 2006, 11:52 PM~5786464
> *61CADDY.....Crenshaw's Finest.......72 kutty.....
> 
> thanks for the pictures...
> *



No Prob......


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Jul 17 2006, 11:56 AM~5788041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really fuckin good ones :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Jul 17 2006, 11:56 AM~5788041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look for Nono's 64 drop in issue #3 of Traditional Lowriding and the 61 bubbletop will be seen in there soon as well.......thanks on the props for the pics guys...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*From the Planet "GETLOW"*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 17 2006, 03:43 PM~5788732
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :worship: you da man Joost, You da man :worship:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

WHY IS IT EVERY TIME I SEE DOC WEATHER IT BE ON SUNDAY DRIVER,MAGAZINE,PIC SOMETHING HE ALWAYS HAS THEM CAMALFLOGE PANTS ON


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jul 17 2006, 04:56 PM~5790461
> *WHY IS IT EVERY TIME I SEE DOC WEATHER IT BE ON SUNDAY DRIVER,MAGAZINE,PIC SOMETHING HE ALWAYS HAS THEM CAMALFLOGE PANTS ON
> *


thats the kinda gear they wear when you're from the planet "get low" or where ever the hell the Doc says he's from :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

KONA GOLD........


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 02:26 PM~5797331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 05:26 PM~5797331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeet...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Here is my ride in my garage!!!


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 298CADDY (Jul 10, 2006)

:0 FOR SALE HERE IN SW TEXAS FOR ,3700 :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

*COME ON FOOLS GOING TO A CAR SHOW AND POSTING EVERY PICTURE YOU TOOK DOES NOT QUALIFY AS "BEST LAYITLOW PICTURES"*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jul 18 2006, 09:08 PM~5799531
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yea thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 19 2006, 01:44 PM~5804009
> *COME ON FOOLS GOING TO A CAR SHOW AND POSTING EVERY PICTURE YOU TOOK DOES NOT QUALIFY AS "BEST LAYITLOW PICTURES"
> *


thanks. Was thinking the same thing


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 19 2006, 02:56 PM~5804338
> *thanks. Was thinking the same thing
> *



I AGREE EVERYTHING STATED FROM BEST TO :thumbsdown:, :dunno: AND :barf: ANY MORE PICTURES MR. BEAN.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.61_@Jul 19 2006, 05:11 PM~5804424
> *I AGREE EVERYTHING STATED FROM BEST TO  :thumbsdown:, :dunno:  AND :barf:  ANY MORE PICTURES  MR. BEAN.
> *


*i'll see what i have, but if i dont feel its one of the best i wont post it here.....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i had to take this from joost post.... just look at the body lines of the car ,look at the colors.. The colors on the car just stimulates your eyes...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what does joe ray do with dressed to kill and las vegas?

just stores them in his garage? do he ever show them anymore?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo @ Jul 19 2006_@ 01:44 PM~
> *COME ON FOOLS GOING TO A CAR SHOW AND POSTING EVERY PICTURE YOU TOOK DOES NOT QUALIFY AS "BEST LAYITLOW PICTURES*


x3


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 16 2006, 03:54 PM~5783443
> *These may be up here already...
> 
> 
> ...


Bangin little body


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 20 2006, 07:39 AM~5808052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 20 2006, 07:39 AM~5808052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


67?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 02:26 PM~5797331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 21 2006, 06:03 PM~5818811
> *thats clean
> *



x2...clean as fuck.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

the art work from magik doing my trunk


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2006, 12:25 AM~5820236
> *
> *


Very nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> Very nice. :biggrin:
> quote] hes the guy doing $500 murals on layitlow so i called him up im glad i did


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey bean
when you want me to come in here and blow it up let me know...hahahhahahah


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2006, 10:24 PM~5820232
> *
> *


damn..this shit looks tight... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 22 2006, 12:10 AM~5820431
> *hey bean
> when you want me to come in here and blow it up let me know...hahahhahahah
> *


*I'm waiting for you to drop some shit up in here......*
i have some more space on my hard drive for your pics....


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 19 2006, 01:44 PM~5804009
> *COME ON FOOLS GOING TO A CAR SHOW AND POSTING EVERY PICTURE YOU TOOK DOES NOT QUALIFY AS "BEST LAYITLOW PICTURES"
> *


x10000 and please stop quoting people and having the same pics pop up over and over, if your gonna quote someone erase the photot link :uh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 22 2006, 12:10 AM~5820431
> *hey bean
> when you want me to come in here and blow it up let me know...hahahhahahah
> *


OHHHHHHHHH.... what up Johnny!!? Just saying hey--you on regularly now? 

Here's a couple shots from last weekend in Chicago:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

SOME MORE TEASRER PICTURES OF MY TRUNK


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2006, 01:28 PM~5826717
> *SOME MORE TEASRER PICTURES OF MY TRUNK
> *


Very nice homie :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jul 19 2006, 08:41 AM~5801860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think everyone should post 1 picture and every one vote on it, like lowrider of the month. but a picture


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i really like this pic.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll give this one props, 

Himbone


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TwoTonz has a good eye.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 23 2006, 11:46 PM~5830658
> *TwoTonz has a good eye.
> *


thanks Che...even thou im not on here like i used to be im still outthere doing my thing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 24 2006, 02:49 AM~5830663
> *thanks Che...even thou im not on here like i used to be im still outthere doing my thing
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ok ..ok.. i know this is not the best or even a greatest pic..... but you got to love this one...... i know i do... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is another pair of 59 for you guys


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 24 2006, 12:57 AM~5830673
> *Here is another pair of 59 for you guys
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 24 2006, 02:57 AM~5830673
> *Here is another pair of 59 for you guys
> 
> 
> *


beautiful.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys...im out of here for tonight


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 24 2006, 12:26 PM~5830672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 20 2006, 11:40 PM~5642617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


71 Monte is a sight to see in person! Perhaps the nicest ever built IMO.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Great fliccs as always TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 23 2006, 11:56 PM~5830672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WHAT WAS GOING ON HERE ESE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 24 2006, 01:56 AM~5830672
> *
> 
> ok ..ok..  i know this is not the best or even a greatest pic..... but you got to love this one...... i know i do...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Awesome


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are some of my favorite pics that i have taken


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jul 25 2006, 05:57 AM~5837993
> *Great fliccs as always TWOTONZ  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 26 2006, 11:11 AM~5845988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that paint is sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jul 26 2006, 11:36 AM~5846148
> *damn that paint is sweeeeeeeet
> *


Thanks dogg, my guys did it in one day.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jul 26 2006, 12:36 PM~5846148
> *damn that paint is sweeeeeeeet
> *


x2


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 26 2006, 12:44 PM~5846217
> *Thanks dogg, my guys did it in one day.
> *


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 14 2006, 09:05 PM~5429963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres that at?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 26 2006, 02:11 PM~5845988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the roof man :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 28 2006, 03:37 PM~5861031
> *
> *


fucken sick! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 26 2006, 02:11 PM~5845988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride   :thumbsup:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

thats thight :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Jul 28 2006, 05:28 PM~5860997
> *love the roof man :biggrin:
> *


and the plaque!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jul 29 2006, 01:49 PM~5864880
> *and the plaque!! :thumbsup:
> *



Fo sho "I"


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

took this pic at the lrm houston


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jul 29 2006, 01:22 PM~5864781
> *
> 
> 
> *



good stuff!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 10:57 PM~5664149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bean i got pics of the pretender when the mods were getting done by my homie victor stewart in san antonio pm me your email ill send them to you i got pics of the mural :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2006, 04:02 AM~5863448
> *
> *


I like the bridge in the back. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 21 2006, 05:26 PM~5818181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 3 2006, 11:57 AM~5896261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS HARD :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 6 2006, 09:55 PM~5915378
> *
> *



When and where did you get that done?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

[oops


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 6 2006, 09:55 PM~5915378
> *
> *


i want one 2 of my car :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 6 2006, 10:07 PM~5915471
> *
> *


I LIKE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Aug 6 2006, 10:09 PM~5915487
> *I LIKE
> *


We asked the cop if he would take that pic & he agreed laughing


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 6 2006, 10:15 PM~5915527
> *We asked the cop if he would take that pic & he agreed laughing
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2006, 10:16 PM~5915538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

in line at the San Diego show doing his thing


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

2nd pic


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice pix everyone!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 3 2006, 11:57 AM~5896261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 7 2006, 12:04 PM~5917198
> *:uh: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN!
> *


I remember seeing this on Truucha, any pics of it completed?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice frame


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Aug 7 2006, 11:02 AM~5917967
> *I remember seeing this on Truucha, any pics of it completed?
> *


NO IDEA but damn...disk brakes, wishbone, full wrap etc.....! i wonder what a setup would cost to have that exact rolling chassis done up???


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 7 2006, 02:58 PM~5918261
> *NO IDEA but damn...disk brakes, wishbone, full wrap etc.....! i wonder what a setup would cost to have that exact rolling chassis done up???
> *


You should see the Truucha video where they talk about it - Its all filled & smoothed and some of tha brake lines run on top of the frame rail, It's tight! No doubt ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 16 2006, 12:14 AM~5780706
> *50 Cent=A.K.A. I'm Tellin' :uh:
> *


lolololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Aug 7 2006, 02:02 PM~5917967
> *I remember seeing this on Truucha, any pics of it completed?
> *



check the rollerz thread, or our website. car is 98% complete, and yeah, its pretty damn impressive.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 7 2006, 07:55 PM~5920022
> *check the rollerz thread,  or our website. car is 98% complete,  and yeah, its pretty damn impressive.
> *


Thanks homeboy - greatly appreciated!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

that last impala picture, with the ass touchin da ground n front in the air 
thats on hell of a good pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 10 2006, 11:57 AM~5941107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Aug 10 2006, 01:10 PM~5941198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TE*X*AS!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 7 2006, 12:58 PM~5918261
> *NO IDEA but damn...disk brakes, wishbone, full wrap etc.....! i wonder what a setup would cost to have that exact rolling chassis done up???
> *



*X 2*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Lets get some cold ones :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

oops


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

this aint working


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 12 2006, 09:31 PM~5955920
> *Lets get some cold ones  :0
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2006, 10:38 PM~5956182
> *
> *


Thanks 93 :biggrin:


----------



## angel_baby509 (Aug 11, 2006)

all the pics are bad ass. even the ones with the beer :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_baby509_@Aug 13 2006, 01:19 AM~5956914
> *all the pics are bad ass. even the ones with the beer :thumbsup:
> *


My homeboys just keeping it real :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 3 2006, 10:50 PM~5899617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta uffin:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

CAN i SHOW YOU SOMETHING IN YOUR SIZE?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread should be pinned in my opinion.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Aug 14 2006, 11:32 PM~5970049
> *This thread should be pinned in my opinion.
> *



I agree


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:14 AM~5969999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Fonky!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 15 2006, 01:37 AM~5970243
> *That's Fonky!
> *


X2


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

mr greggo u sell prints


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2006, 09:38 PM~5956182
> *
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Behind every lo lo there's a


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2006, 11:38 PM~5956182
> *
> *


wooo hoooo.a beer run. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HOPE HE STOP IN D TOWN


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 16 2006, 08:43 AM~5978750
> *Behind every lo lo there's a
> 
> 
> ...


Did he get a ticket for not having white walls :0 :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 19 2006, 07:48 PM~6002766
> *Did he get a ticket for not having white walls  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 19 2006, 11:48 PM~6002766
> *Did he get a ticket for not having white walls  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Those are vogues...... But that's still funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:uh: so much for this topic....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 20 2006, 09:09 AM~6004499
> *:uh: so much for this topic....
> *


x1000


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 12 2006, 11:41 PM~5955947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I like this..


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 16 2006, 07:43 AM~5978750
> *Behind every lo lo there's a
> 
> 
> ...


An Apartment complex????  :dunno: Bahahahahahhahah :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

More street action pics please...............................


----------



## 36chevy57 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 12:59 PM~5427587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 36chevy57 (Aug 8, 2006)

I DON'T KNOW HOW LOW RIDER KEEPS LETTING 3 KARAT COMPETE IN TRADITIONAL CAT.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Aug 20 2006, 02:50 PM~6005736
> *More street action pics please...............................
> *



















u asked for it u got it


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 20 2006, 04:51 PM~6006188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice! anymore picture of this truck? :0


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

This topic is officially* DEAD*


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2006, 02:26 PM~5797331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Toro is a bad ass! Nice photo! uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 20 2006, 06:09 PM~6006506
> *nice!  anymore picture of this truck?  :0
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

nothing but ASS


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

back bumper


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 20 2006, 06:34 PM~6006383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool picture...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 20 2006, 09:06 PM~6007574
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE.................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 more :biggrin: any pictures of it in the sun?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: 


im at work on my homies ride









and here my homies car


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 20 2006, 04:42 PM~6005520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a showdown


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Aug 21 2006, 06:19 PM~6012260
> *looks like a showdown
> *


ha...it does...stright creep'n


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 20 2006, 10:16 PM~6008002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Aug 20 2006, 07:49 PM~6007067
> *This topic is officially DEAD
> *


ARE U SURE BOUT THAT??????????????


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

miami florida hopper's first snow


















the 61 pic quality sucks ill post betters tomarrow


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2006, 08:11 AM~6009565
> *Cool picture...
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Aug 21 2006, 07:19 PM~6012260
> *looks like a showdown
> *


Yeah I was going to swang it on him...till I remembered I had Air lol


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

I LIKED THIS PIC


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

^^^AWSOME PIK HOMIE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 23 2006, 12:38 AM~6022793
> * :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2006, 11:27 PM~6015229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: *FISHNET...*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*OG Tedd Wells - props to Joost for tha photo*


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Aug 15 2006, 07:26 AM~5970603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL nice!! :thumbsup: Let keep it going people... classic photography: GO! Get some of them Majestix CC flicks in here or something.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE PIXS


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36chevy57_@Aug 20 2006, 04:50 PM~6006183
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW LOW RIDER KEEPS LETTING 3 KARAT COMPETE IN TRADITIONAL CAT.
> *


X2


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

This is the best 1! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is a pic i took sunday.. 
http://i8.tinypic.com/25i9o9h.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

or this one
http://i8.tinypic.com/25i9q3d.jpg[/img]]


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

heres my caddy œ?´®†¥¨ˆø?“‘?–ºª•¶§?¢£™¡`åß?ƒ©???¬…÷??µ˜??ç?


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

http://www.tubularsuspensionsystems.com/ga...33D/enlfr.htm?0

One from us Aussies
I could not get the pick uploaded
Don't now why
This my ride


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

)()()()()(----------INIVLIFE-C.C IN OXNARD CA.---)()(()()()()()(()()(


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

--------------THIS IS MY HOMEBOY CHINO CAR ------------------------------------
"ORGULLO MEXICANO"


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS CAR WAS BUILT BY C&L HYDRAULIS IN SAN FERNADO CA

GOOD JOB CHINO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS IS MY BABY LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS IS MY HOMEBOY ""GUERO"' BIKE

GOOD JOB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I'LL POST MORE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nothing better than Lowriders United for a good cause


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

FINALY SOME GOOD PICTURES


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

MY BAD FOR POSTING IT 3 TIMES BUT I THOUGHT IT WASNT POSTING


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Aug 27 2006, 02:13 AM~6051428
> *http://www.tubularsuspensionsystems.com/ga...33D/enlfr.htm?0
> 
> One from us Aussies
> ...


here you go


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 27 2006, 08:28 PM~6054762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... that's REAL nice!! You take those? Keep it up man, more pics...


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

that would make a nice poster..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Jul 20 2006, 08:33 AM~5807859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i ddint know i made this topic :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 27 2006, 09:41 PM~6054838
> *Hey... that's REAL nice!!  You take those?  Keep it up man, more pics...
> *


Yeah I took it last night. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 27 2006, 07:28 PM~6054762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP THATS A NICE PIC THERE BUDDY


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

More from last night...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

More with a few black and white ones..


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 27 2006, 06:46 PM~6054315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass ride


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

BIG POOK REPPIN STREET IMAGE CC.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I've saved at least 200 pictures from this thread and i'm only on page 56!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him. Here is the pic that says it all! This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 09:51 PM~6056469
> *This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him.  Here is the pic that says it all!  This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!
> 
> 
> ...


This pic has to be the best pic ever just because


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 08:51 PM~6056469
> *This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him.  Here is the pic that says it all!  This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful picture Kutty


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 11:51 PM~6056469
> *This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him.  Here is the pic that says it all!  This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That is fucking great! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 11:51 PM~6056469
> *This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him.  Here is the pic that says it all!  This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 09:51 PM~6056469
> *This was from last night, the lowrider family came together for one of our own in need for some love and WOW did we give it to him.  Here is the pic that says it all!  This is an instant "BEST" lay it low picture!
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS TO KUTTY FOR THIS PIC, AND MAJOR PROPS TO ALL MY HOMIES WHO WENT OUT AND GAVE LITTLE EDDIE A NITE TO REMEMBER.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BADASS PICS KUTTY...


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

i like that picture from kutty


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Awesome picture Kutty, it's great to see fellow lowriders come together like that for one of their own.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the props Fellas on the pics, but the real props should go to Eddie who brought us all together. That night it was like we were all "one" and "one" with Eddie's family. It's a night I will never forget and am looking forward to do it all over again on the 16th!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 28 2006, 09:39 AM~6057907
> *Thanks for the props Fellas on the pics, but the real props should go to Eddie who brought us all together.  That night it was like we were all "one" and "one" with Eddie's family.  It's a night I will never forget and am looking forward to do it all over again on the 16th!
> *



*NO DOUBT Kutty - great flicks ... 
Fill me in more on the situation, Lil Eddie, & if theres a way to help?*


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

This pic is for all tha painters,pinstrippers,artists who work for tha lowrider community...all theses hands who help us to be proud of our rides,our lifestyle and our culture....THANX AND RESPECT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 28 2006, 02:00 AM~6057484
> *PROPS TO KUTTY FOR THIS PIC, AND MAJOR PROPS TO ALL MY HOMIES WHO WENT OUT AND GAVE LITTLE EDDIE A NITE TO REMEMBER.......
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if everyone has seen but we started a build-up for Eddie's 64. Check out Lil Eddie's website we put together, it has info on who to contact if you want to help with the build.

main page

pictures from 8.26


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 29 2006, 08:26 PM~6069266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for jit with this picof 99problems and some fine ass female


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 29 2006, 07:37 PM~6069303
> *I vote for jit with this picof 99problems and some fine ass female
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

DMX


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this was a nice one i took....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 29 2006, 08:26 PM~6069266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 28 2006, 03:00 AM~6057484
> *PROPS TO KUTTY FOR THIS PIC, AND MAJOR PROPS TO ALL MY HOMIES WHO WENT OUT AND GAVE LITTLE EDDIE A NITE TO REMEMBER.......
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH NICE PICTURE OF THE LOLOS CRUISING... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 31 2006, 03:53 PM~6081951
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :worship:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Aug 31 2006, 05:28 PM~6082080
> *:worship:
> *



every body loves JoannaPena.com


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

HERE'S A COUPLE , NOT THE BEST BUTT NICE!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 31 2006, 08:53 PM~6082798
> *every body loves JoannaPena.com
> 
> 
> ...


that works


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cruising in tha Snow!!!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

:biggrin: 
One bad ass car


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 31 2006, 05:24 PM~6081052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Sep 2 2006, 12:35 PM~6092123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2006, 12:11 AM~5598555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I own this car now.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 3 2006, 02:12 AM~6094840
> *I own this car now.
> *


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Jul 6 2006, 04:31 AM~5723608
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool pic.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 9 2006, 11:48 PM~5744613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 3 2006, 12:55 AM~6094938
> *:0
> *



any more pictures from the bottom caddi


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2006, 07:11 AM~6023564
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HERE"S ONE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ANOTHER ONE


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMPER CHECKED


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN DEEP EVERYWHERE WE GO..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 4 2006, 05:18 PM~6102709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TATTOO YOU (Oct 17, 2005)

www.myspace.com/lifestylecc


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 4 2006, 06:22 PM~6102732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: ...I got one of those my self :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 6 2006, 08:59 AM~6114561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:   



















MY RIDE(GREEN) WUTCHA THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Man some of these pictures dont belong


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 7 2006, 10:08 AM~6122620
> *Man some of these pictures dont belong
> *


AGREED.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

How about this?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Or this


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 7 2006, 10:16 AM~6122657
> *How about this?
> 
> 
> *


Picture quality could be better... second pic is nice


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 7 2006, 08:47 AM~6122826
> *Picture quality could be better... second pic is nice
> *



True, Stupid camera is having problems focusing


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 7 2006, 11:08 AM~6122620
> *Man some of these pictures dont belong
> *



No shit. It's like people just post any pics they took at some show or something. The name of the topic _isnt_ "*ANY* LAY IT LOW PICTURES"


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Exactly... i think a picture should be of high quality, non cluttered, and something way out there be it the car or a feature of the car or angle on the car/girl etc. Alot of these are fuzzy, nothing special, doing nothing special, just pics from a car show, etc

I need to start a topic called "Best of Best Lay It Low Pictures"


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree. Do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES A FEW ON MINE THE WITCH OF LOWRIDING ( VANESSA)[img=http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/556/113287069mfo7.jpg]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 7 2006, 12:45 PM~6123923
> *
> *


dam thats nice.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Out of all the pics Ive taken I think these are my fave..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 6 2006, 08:05 AM~6114581
> *Nice picture
> *


THANX BUT I DIDNT TAKE IT BUMP HOMEGOY IS N OUR CAR CLUB........TOMBRAIDER


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

I Luv This Pic


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 8 2006, 02:57 PM~6131822
> *Out of all the pics Ive taken I think these are my fave..
> 
> 
> ...



Now those are tight :0


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)

FAWWWK.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

lol. What they'd get you for? Very nice lac by the way.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Sep 9 2006, 09:00 AM~6136745
> *lol. What they'd get you for? Very nice lac by the way.
> *


naw dude,they just wanted 2 know what we were up 2....


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 9 2006, 05:34 PM~6136852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 9 2006, 10:34 AM~6136852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS ONE....


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 8 2006, 02:57 PM~6131822
> *Out of all the pics Ive taken I think these are my fave..
> 
> 
> ...



These are all very nice! I love that lincoln too, I wish my '98 was that nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats a sweet pic of the 61!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Sep 9 2006, 11:44 PM~6139993
> *thats a sweet pic of the 61!!!
> *


Thanks bro. Go to the bubbletop thread and there is more! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

these are from Cesar "wicked 63" of Stylistics C.C. of the AZ Chapter


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Sep 9 2006, 06:29 PM~6138196
> *REPOST
> *


Then post something new ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Sep 9 2006, 06:29 PM~6138196
> *REPOST
> *


Then post something new ...
There mostly all repost's


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2005)

damn hot!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

HERES A PIC THAT I TOOK OF MY HOMIES 64 AND MY 63 BIHIND IT


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

1 MORE


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Great Pics westcoastridin


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks to Drasticbean, another pic of my Cadillac back in 2000.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

I MIGHT HAVE PUT IT DOWN UP IN HERE FOR US AUS_RIDERS
STAY TUNNED


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2006, 10:43 PM~6139988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOFO....................


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 9 2006, 05:58 PM~6138357
> *LIKE THIS ONE....
> *












Wow they rented a Pegasus and a blimp for that picture. :0


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 12 2006, 05:04 AM~6154397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lifestyle's ballin, son!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 11 2006, 06:43 AM~6147172
> *Great Pics westcoastridin
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

This Pic Of Tito And His 60 Is Bad!


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

This One Is Cool Too!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

OG SAN JO


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cabral530_@Sep 12 2006, 12:05 PM~6156465
> *This Pic Of Tito And His 60 Is Bad!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ass 60


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2006, 12:43 AM~6139988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:56 AM~6161784
> *cool pic
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

i thought it's "*BEST* LAYITLOW PICS" NOT "POST *ALL* LAYITLOW PICS"

:dunno:









Post some big resulution pics please 
Good for wallpaper


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Sep 15 2006, 09:58 AM~6179053
> *i thought it's "BEST LAYITLOW PICS"  NOT  "POST ALL LAYITLOW PICS"
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 :uh:  :thumbsup: 



x2


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

My new rim 4 the conti


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

My set


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Sep 18 2006, 08:06 AM~6195470
> *My new rim 4 the conti
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 6 2006, 06:59 AM~6114561
> *
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

These are good one's homie! Really nice!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 19 2006, 05:05 PM~6203032
> *
> These are good one's homie! Really nice!
> 
> *


Thankz man, doin my best with my small digi-cam


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

[/


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

STREET IMAGE CC.


----------



## capslock (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 19 2006, 09:05 AM~6203032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

Two pics of my car i like the best


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Sep 21 2006, 08:50 PM~6218453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, how sick is that....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Sep 21 2006, 12:50 PM~6218453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are sick.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are a few I found that I really like


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 01:17 PM~5426685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT .... FLIPPER IN THE BACK GROUND THE PROHOPPER CIRCUS CAR FROM BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

a lil photoshopped...


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

hey, on page one i saw this oragne impala...what color orang would you think that is...?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MURAL DONE BY OG. ABLE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

>


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This was a good topic, glad to see that it's back!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Sep 21 2006, 12:50 PM~6218453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some nice pics


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is one I took this weekend at the Carnales show in Bakersfield. Doesn't really qualify as BEST but I thought that it came out pretty good


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying back into Cali


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 16 2006, 08:35 PM~6585565
> *Flying back into Cali
> 
> *


thats a sik ass pic ... :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

a pic i took


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

dam sorry bout tha size 
i dont kno how to resize


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 16 2006, 04:28 AM~6579360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

heres one :biggrin: that tit pic though is nice :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_Here is one of my mine...._


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_This was fun to take...._


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

My boys Lac


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6551328


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Sep 21 2006, 05:27 PM~6219584
> *Two pics of my car i like the best
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

>


my favorite :cheesy:
[/quote]



* :thumbsup: Like that one!!! :thumbsup*:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

NICE!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

caught in the rain


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 17 2006, 11:32 PM~6590291
> *My boys Lac
> 
> 
> ...




you back on here permanently now? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 18 2006, 12:28 AM~6590259
> *This was fun to take....
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Sep 21 2006, 05:28 PM~6219592
> *
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:










^shot by westcoastridin

























^ shots, me. blue caddy from lowyalty, and chippin 64s impala.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Nov 17 2006, 01:36 PM~6589601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2006, 05:26 PM~6591119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is bad ass fuk


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2006, 07:26 PM~6591119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is sick as fuck.... hopefully Howard will post up a larger version of it to where you can see it better.... i saw a larger version of it on myspace and this is one of my favorite car pics of all time.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah that is one of my favorite pics for more than one reason obviously  howard does a great job


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Nov 17 2006, 03:36 PM~6589601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

A couple weeks ago..


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

i like dis one, i photoshoped it a bit


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

this ones ok


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 15 2006, 09:16 PM~6577056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They're from Viva!


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2006, 07:26 PM~6591119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice pic


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

today,some color from france:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 19 2006, 02:05 PM~6598799
> *today,some color from france:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE pic Greggo! You even took the pic today, or no?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 19 2006, 11:05 AM~6598799
> *today,some color from france:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass picture greggo


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90+Nov 18 2006, 04:36 PM~6595328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks people, glad you enjoy it. Wanted to take some people-oriented hop shots instead of the traditional hop pics, you know? This was one of them. For real, means alot coming from all you guys--here's a larger version. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i love the lead slead's old school


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 01:14 AM~5424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the monte has a bent axle...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6598941
> *looks like the monte has a bent axle...
> *


I don't see it but it's always fun finding new stuff in old pics... I've always LOVED that pic. Cool guy too--always willing to chat it up about Montes and share ideas. LOVE the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 17 2006, 05:28 PM~6590259
> *This was fun to take....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, before I forget, GREAT shot Johnny!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:21 PM~5424430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Specially because its a CUTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:14 PM~5424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oldschool MONTE!!LUVIN IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:16 PM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a GANGSTER ASS picture!
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

We back to post'n some old ones!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 19 2006, 09:18 PM~6600750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics... lots of inspiration in there, but I wonder who rubbed off the El Volo stamp from the pic with the baby? :thumbsdown:

Kind of disrespectful... let them know that homie (not sure where that copy came from), some people don't even know but it lets the pic be like a business card so when people feel inspired they know where to go, you know? Its how I knew to look up or get in touch with Volo Photography, Spiderman, StreetKnowledge, Estevan Oriol, TwoTonz and/or anyone else and they've all been helpful. Without stamps... there's no direction.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 19 2006, 08:30 PM~6601621
> *Nice pics... lots of inspiration in there, but I wonder who rubbed off the El Volo stamp from the pic with the baby?  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Kind of disrespectful... let them know that homie (not sure where that copy came from), some people don't even know but it lets the pic be like a business card so when people feel inspired they know where to go, you know?  Its how I knew to look up or get in touch with Volo Photography, Spiderman, StreetKnowledge, Estevan Oriol, TwoTonz and/or anyone else and they've all been helpful.  Without stamps... there's no direction.
> *


well said Howard


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 19 2006, 10:23 PM~6602011
> *:0  :0 got damn
> *


more more more more of this girls. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2006, 12:30 AM~6601621
> *Nice pics... lots of inspiration in there, but I wonder who rubbed off the El Volo stamp from the pic with the baby?  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Kind of disrespectful... let them know that homie (not sure where that copy came from), some people don't even know but it lets the pic be like a business card so when people feel inspired they know where to go, you know?  Its how I knew to look up or get in touch with Volo Photography, Spiderman, StreetKnowledge, Estevan Oriol, TwoTonz and/or anyone else and they've all been helpful.  Without stamps... there's no direction.
> *



No doubt homeboy - I always do credit those individuals ... Ask TwoTonz and Bean, even yourself. If I do know where they come from I always give the proper respect and acknowledgement. 
I even try & go a step further and will usually type in my post's that the images are courtesy of so-n-so or whomever they maybe. 
*But I also can't help *if where ever I've got them from that the water mark was taken off prior to me "right click'n & save'n"
But I feel yah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 20 2006, 10:11 AM~6603455
> *No doubt homeboy - I always do credit those individuals ... Ask TwoTonz and Bean, even yourself. If I do know where they come from I always give the proper respect and acknowledgement.
> I even try & go a step further and will usually type in my post's that the images are courtesy of so-n-so or whomever they maybe.
> But I also can't help if where ever I've got them from that the water mark was taken off prior to me "right click'n & save'n"
> ...


Right right... that's not the first time I seen that pic minus the watermark. Just thought this was the best place to talk about it. 

If you move your head around the computer screen (from a different angle) you can see how someone scribbled in PhotoShop to remove it and I just wanted to put that out there for people--I doubt if they had REAL bad intentions but it can accidently create issues that way. 

Keep posting homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2006, 12:26 PM~6603758
> *Right right... that's not the first time I seen that pic minus the watermark.  Just thought this was the best place to talk about it.
> 
> If you move your head around the computer screen (from a different angle) you can see how someone scribbled in PhotoShop to remove it and I just wanted to put that out there for people--I doubt if they had REAL bad intentions but it can accidently create issues that way.
> ...



*Agreed !!! :thumbsup:
& jus my .02 cents - I don't mind the watermark personally ... Actually I'm in the audio / video business and I think yall should step up your game's and incorperate your logo's, names or whatever your using to play along with the pics! Make it a part of the image as much as the object your shooting.
Ya'll are true artists and should get more recognition for what yall do! Not everyone can put a device of any kind with a lens up in front of their face and turn out what yall do!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 20 2006, 10:21 AM~6604004
> *Agreed !!! :thumbsup:
> & jus my .02 cents - I don't mind the watermark personally ... Actually I'm in the audio / video business and I think yall should step up your game's and incorperate your logo's, names or whatever your using to play along with the pics! Make it a part of the image as much as the object your shooting.
> Ya'll are true artists and should get more recognition for what yall do! Not everyone can put a device of any kind with a lens up in front of their face and turn out what yall do!
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 18 2006, 06:55 PM~6596209
> *I love that car.  :thumbsup:
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

there's some bad ass pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Nov 20 2006, 02:14 PM~6604968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Classic pic right there.......


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 20 2006, 03:12 PM~6605539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 20 2006, 05:12 PM~6605539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another nice one Greggo... you taking these this week or are these from earlier? Looking good.


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah this week....at a wedding.
thanx for your words bros...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 20 2006, 03:12 PM~6605539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that's nice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 19 2006, 10:30 PM~6601621
> *Nice pics... lots of inspiration in there, but I wonder who rubbed off the El Volo stamp from the pic with the baby?  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Kind of disrespectful... let them know that homie (not sure where that copy came from), some people don't even know but it lets the pic be like a business card so when people feel inspired they know where to go, you know?  Its how I knew to look up or get in touch with Volo Photography, Spiderman, StreetKnowledge, Estevan Oriol, TwoTonz and/or anyone else and they've all been helpful.  Without stamps... there's no direction.
> *


I agree with you 100% but a traditional watermark is simply for acknowledgements and NOT encryption. There's other methods that prevent a person from editing an image, of course there's always a way around it.


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 20 2006, 01:55 PM~6605447
> *Classic pic right there.......
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Nov 20 2006, 02:23 PM~6605030
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EL PAJADO
:0 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emo+Jul 19 2006, 02:44 PM~5804009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed on all fronts


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you to the Homie that took this.I am unaware who it was good pic of the paint on Green with Envy


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i luv this classic pic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 19 2006, 02:55 PM~6599378
> *Oh yeah, before I forget, GREAT shot Johnny!!
> *


Thanks Howard!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/2m61ymg.jpg

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Can someone help me post my favorite picture


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 23 2006, 07:51 PM~6626383
> *Can someone help me post my favorite picture
> *


I think you already did in your avatar


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

it's the attchment on the first posting of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

this is the link


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Always ready to go !!


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 23 2006, 11:41 PM~6627382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

that white 62 is dam nice


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Nov 25 2006, 09:31 PM~6635979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just beautiful..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Nov 25 2006, 07:31 PM~6635979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: classic maynge


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Nov 25 2006, 08:31 PM~6635979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 07:06 PM~6640784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 29 2006, 06:24 PM~6662234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Nov 25 2006, 09:31 PM~6635979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great picture :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 08:06 PM~6640784
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 20 2006, 05:12 PM~6605539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



antoher good pic!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

hernans bike


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My homeboy, just love that paint.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 30 2006, 10:10 PM~6671836
> *My homeboy, just love that paint.
> 
> 
> ...


what car is that?


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Nov 25 2006, 07:31 PM~6635979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats straight gangsta


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 1 2006, 12:10 AM~6671836
> *My homeboy, just love that paint.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST BAY DUKES (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2006, 09:54 PM~6636583
> *just beautiful..... :biggrin:
> *


   :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EAST BAY DUKES (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 23 2006, 09:43 PM~6627078
> *<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/6934/jm02qo0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <span style=\'color:red\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>this is the link </span>
> *


</span>


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

here one I took today a a toy drive


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 3 2006, 01:29 AM~6683385
> *here one I took today a a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


where was this at?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Dec 2 2006, 10:31 PM~6683391
> *where was this at?
> *


somewhere off 237 at a church


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 3 2006, 01:33 AM~6683393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this car?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

nice pics man... I coulnt make out there but some other members did....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 30 2006, 08:27 AM~6665382
> *:cheesy:
> *



too bad that tailpipe is rusty that's a clean 63


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 19 2006, 12:39 PM~6598912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Dec 3 2006, 09:42 AM~6684103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I LOVE the pics of the Majestix rides... the photographer has his own style and its NOT overstated but I really enjoy looking through all the pics. PROPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

86 cut


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/PICT0058-copy.jpg[/img]] I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

that six duece is tight


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

Read it carefully. Dont be ashamed to read it twice if you need.



> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 19 2006, 02:44 PM~
> *COME ON FOOLS GOING TO A CAR SHOW AND POSTING EVERY PICTURE YOU TOOK DOES NOT QUALIFY AS "BEST LAYITLOW PICTURES"
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

things to think about...

Is the picture i'm posting burry......??? 
Is the picture i'm posting out of focus....?
Is the picture i'm postING to dark....?
Is the picutre i'm posting really the *BEST* picure i have or seen....???

I KNOW WE ALL HAVE OUR FAVORTIE PICTURE 

some of the pictures are great
some are wow
some are ok
some are so-so
some of the pictures are just beautiful...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 4 2006, 10:00 PM~6694183
> *things to think about...
> 
> Is the picture i'm posting burry......???
> ...



AGREEED - 
and this goes to anyone - if you see me post a whack one, please let me know ...
I try and always come with the best thats provided by the greats like
Drastic Bean
TWOTONZ
Howard
and countless others ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Dec 5 2006, 08:42 AM~6696954
> *AGREEED -
> and this goes to anyone - if you see me post a whack one, please let me know ...
> I try and always come with the best thats provided by the greats like
> ...


some ummmmm rules would be good.......this could have been one of the BEST topics ever.....such quality of pics on here and it is a good time for some of those not recognized to show some of their talent........I started with a little point and shoot Vivitar 35 mm camera and now I've been published in all the major custom car magazines out there.....you never know where it can lead you.....there are a lot of people out there that take pics like us...for the fun of it..and that's when they come out great....when you catch that moment, that thought, that hop, that paint, that glimmer of flake in the paint, when a story tells you a story like no other, when it paints a picture in YOUR mind that is not the same story that the next person will have in their mind when they see it as well as sending the same message to a thousand people with the same pic.....I don't know if i'm rambling, but some substance in some of the pics would be great......a little imagination goes a loooooooooong way


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Dec 5 2006, 08:42 AM~6696954
> *AGREEED -
> and this goes to anyone - if you see me post a whack one, please let me know ...
> I try and always come with the best thats provided by the greats like
> ...


some ummmmm rules would be good.......this could have been one of the BEST topics ever.....such quality of pics on here and it is a good time for some of those not recognized to show some of their talent........I started with a little point and shoot Vivitar 35 mm camera and now I've been published in all the major custom car magazines out there.....you never know where it can lead you.....there are a lot of people out there that take pics like us...for the fun of it..and that's when they come out great....when you catch that moment, that thought, that hop, that paint, that glimmer of flake in the paint, when a story tells you a story like no other, when it paints a picture in YOUR mind that is not the same story that the next person will have in their mind when they see it as well as sending the same message to a thousand people with the same pic.....I don't know if i'm rambling, but some substance in some of the pics would be great......a little imagination goes a loooooooooong way


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

heres one i have been saving for a few years, just got around to editing it....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

1 more...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope what I wrote doesn't piss anyone off.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2006, 09:31 AM~6697558
> *I hope what I wrote doesn't piss anyone off.
> *



A little constructive criticism can go a long way :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 5 2006, 10:38 AM~6697596
> *A little constructive criticism can go a long way  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2006, 11:31 AM~6697558
> *I hope what I wrote doesn't piss anyone off.
> *


thats it, im logging out :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 










































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Seriously, between Bean, Toro and Downlow64 there are always great pics to look at!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks on the props tattoo.......there are a lot of newbies around..but I think....and Bean has been doing showing us for a long time....there are a few of us that can date taking pics a few years back and have been able to be around such history as it developed and became what lowriding is today and have a glimpse of what the future holds....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

but then again I am uffin: right now so I may be talking out my ass..hehehehehe....just kidding


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2006, 01:33 PM~6698973
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: what's up Coast....the 15era still on for Dec 16th?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2006, 11:35 AM~6698992
> *:biggrin: what's up Coast....the 15era still on for Dec 16th?
> *


fasho. ill get time and location for you :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2006, 01:37 PM~6699015
> *fasho. ill get time and location for you :biggrin:
> *


right now that we are on the subject of Best Lay It Low pics......homie Coast One is putting out some nice pics too


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS ONE HERE MAKE ME THIRSTY.............


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Dec 5 2006, 01:55 PM~6699181
> *THIS ONE HERE MAKE ME THIRSTY.............
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*I KNOW THIS IS A RE-POST...
BUT I THINK IT'S ONE OF THE BADDEST PIX UP IN THIS JOINT.* uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2006, 09:18 AM~6697483
> *some ummmmm rules would be good.......this could have been one of the BEST topics ever.....such quality of pics on here and it is a good time for some of those not recognized to show some of their talent........I started with a little point and shoot Vivitar 35 mm camera and now I've been published in all the major custom car magazines out there.....you never know where it can lead you.....there are a lot of people out there that take pics like us...for the fun of it..and that's when they come out great....when you catch that moment, that thought, that hop, that paint, that glimmer of flake in the paint, when a story tells you a story like no other, when it paints a picture in YOUR mind that is not the same story that the next person will have in their mind when they see it as well as sending the same message to a thousand people with the same pic.....I don't know if i'm rambling, but some substance in some of the pics would be great......a little imagination goes a loooooooooong way
> *


Damn, like that huh.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2006, 11:18 AM~6697483
> *some ummmmm rules would be good.......this could have been one of the BEST topics ever.....such quality of pics on here and it is a good time for some of those not recognized to show some of their talent........[bAND MANY OTHER ON HERE HAVE SUCH A GREAT EYE FOR TAKING BEAUTIFUL PICS*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2006, 11:52 AM~6697685
> *thats it, im logging out  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


ME....?????????????.......NAW.............LOL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 5 2006, 05:22 PM~6700916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by Mr. Toro himself...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 5 2006, 05:30 PM~6700971
> *Damn, like that huh.
> *


no te enojes....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I just want to say that having people complement my pictures is a big inspiration for me. I dont do this for money or fame...i do it cause this is what i do. But when i get fellow riders complementing my work or fellow LILers posting up my pictures i get this excitment inside of me that inspires me to do better and take more pictures....aslong as i have my health and a camera im going to keep doing my thing.

I wasnt going to post these pictures up but what can i say...you guys INSPIRED me to post them up.

the homie Wim working


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Eddies Ride (if you dont know about lil Eddie please check out www.lileddie.twotonz.com and help the cause)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN VERY NICE PIC'S EVERYONE......


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## auto (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 7 2006, 03:51 AM~6712512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making my day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe not the best but I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

finally schooling those that dont know what 'best' is.... much props and the pictures are getting better too :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

one of my favorite pics ever..


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 7 2006, 03:55 AM~6712532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE shot... :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2006, 11:01 PM~6702976
> *me too......
> i'm just a guy that take way to many pics...
> but guys like
> ...


Thank you sir... ALWAYS an award to be on a list like THAT. :thumbsup: I'm truly honored that the pics speak to you guys.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some pics i have taken:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

right before i got to the show i saw this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

right before i got to the show i saw this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what i saw behind me during the 4th of July parade


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took a pic of a guy taking a pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's me and my bike, took a few shots to get right, but finally got one i liked


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another one of my bike, at a park this time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not lowrider related, but i took this also


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 7 2006, 10:34 AM~6714594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOT JUST BAD ASS PICTURES BUT U.S. STAMPS TOO! THEE EXCLUSIVE FIRST SIERIES LIMITED EDITION Duke's S.C.CO. STAMPS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 1lowstepside (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2006, 12:21 PM~6714909
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NOT JUST  BAD ASS PICTURES BUT  U.S. STAMPS  TOO!  THEE EXCLUSIVE FIRST SIERIES LIMITED EDITION  Duke's S.C.CO. STAMPS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: cool


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

06 Tampa show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by auto_@Dec 7 2006, 06:23 AM~6713113
> *Thanks for making my day. :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie...feel free to use it for your website


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 7 2006, 09:56 AM~6714343
> *NICE shot... :thumbsup:
> *


thank homie


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2006, 01:21 PM~6714909
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NOT JUST  BAD ASS PICTURES BUT  U.S. STAMPS  TOO!  THEE EXCLUSIVE FIRST SIERIES LIMITED EDITION  Duke's S.C.CO. STAMPS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2006, 09:01 PM~6702976
> *me too......
> i'm just a guy that take way to many pics...
> but guys like
> ...



Wow, I made the list with the big dogs! It's good to know that people enjoy some of the pics that I have taken! Here's one....I'm not sure if it has been posted in this topic. I like this pic, nothing like a nice grille!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is another pic that I like, taken at the New Style and Impalas picnic 2006!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess ill contribute to this topic..
some pics on my bike i took at my neighborhood park


















my back yard


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

these pics are coming out nice...I can see some time and thought going into them...keep up the good work all of you....


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2006, 02:00 AM~6664686
> *
> *



thats cool bro :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT

Let's see some more!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2006, 05:32 PM~6730906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 23 2006, 12:00 PM~5480860
> * this pikture kame form one of the kali-swangin videos, this shit was funny as fuk. the regal fuked that 64 up, dud looked hella pissed off - nice shirt pimpin'
> *


Did homie get his impala paid for or did he just get im sorry


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 23 2006, 01:52 AM~5478735
> *
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC....

i'm on the right of the pic.... what do you guys think..is it good enough for this post..??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thants tight bean


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 6 2006, 05:01 AM~6702976
> *me too......
> i'm just a guy that take way to many pics...
> but guys like
> ...




thank you bean, for mentioning me


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 10 2006, 11:49 AM~6734883
> *
> *


i see it on truucha  look at the shirt too


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure that this has been posted, but my favorite picture of all time.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

YOUNG PIMPIN


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2006, 11:54 AM~6734897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this picture. It has a very classic feel to it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2006, 08:01 PM~6702976
> *me too......
> i'm just a guy that take way to many pics...
> but guys like
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2006, 10:54 AM~6734897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 11 2006, 04:59 PM~6742343
> *I really like this picture. It has a very classic feel to it.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks... we were stoped at a light and had my boy marvin run and take this picture..... just us cruising the city of nyc....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*photo taken by JOOST...*


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Nov 20 2006, 04:12 PM~6605539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What color is the 61


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Favorite pic of my car :dunno:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Dec 9 2006, 10:47 AM~6729363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, I remember when that ship in the background was in Norfok Virginia. :0


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Dec 11 2006, 09:19 PM~6743932
> *What color is the 61
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 11 2006, 06:58 PM~6743150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1114 Humvee Guntruck. 1st lick, full body armor, unstuck, Hitting it from the door!!What you got? I'll convoy out to you and bumpercheck your whole Battalion!!! 41st Engineer C.C "No chippin' where the sun's hittin'!!!"

Nose up y'all.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 12 2006, 08:47 PM~6749559
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Wow


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 12 2006, 10:15 PM~6751047
> *Wow
> *


ya i gotta say the same  dammmmm


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 12 2006, 08:11 PM~6751007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2006, 08:41 AM~6751007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


\
:0 :biggrin: :roflmao: 

Hopping contest American army vs Iraq army.... :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 12 2006, 10:11 PM~6751007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good shit! :cheesy:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2006, 06:45 PM~6761344
> *Thats good shit!    :cheesy:
> *



*That is sum good shit !!!! :roflmao: 

Doesn't someone have that pic of an Iraqi hop'n his camel & cart - maybe they would wanna nose up to the Humvee and challange the 
BIG BAD USA ? :dunno: 

I certainly wouldn't reccomend it though, they might be sore losers and bust a cap in yo ass, or just bust a cap in yo ass for the fuck of it !!! :roflmao: 


Thanks for your service brn2ridelo
I appreciate it along with my family and are eternally greatful
*


----------



## Dragon973 (Dec 11, 2006)

hye who knows here i can order wire wheels for cheap


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dragon973_@Dec 15 2006, 12:15 PM~6765938
> *hye who knows here i can order wire wheels for cheap
> *


try the wheels and tires section


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT I CALL A DOOOONK!!!!








[/quote] :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

Might be a repost but it's one the coolest i think


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

dedicated to our childs.....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 17 2006, 06:28 AM~6774414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 17 2006, 07:28 AM~6774414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Dec 17 2006, 03:23 AM~6774156
> *Might be a repost but it's one the coolest i think
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i posted this awhile ago... but i still things its a real nice picture...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> THIS IS WHAT I CALL A DOOOONK!!!!


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
[/quote]
updated pics with 24s


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 17 2006, 06:28 AM~6774414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My son









A Lot of folks have told me they like this one. I'll post it up. Taken at the LRM show in SF.


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

firme homie...i started my daughta pedal car project....a true bombita for tha true lil rida..ha ha


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 18 2006, 03:16 AM~6778679
> *My son
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i guess some people will never get the idea about the whole BEST OF LIL PIC'S


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2006, 11:12 AM~6714426
> *i took a pic of a guy taking a pic
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully his was better than yours


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice pics guys :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS DALLAS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2006, 05:12 AM~6783203
> *MAJESTICS DALLAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 18 2006, 11:32 PM~6783621
> *:0
> *



X2 :cheesy:

Nice pic Big Rich...


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

eyh RICH,i like tha pic in your avatar....you're a lucky man bro...


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:10 PM~5424713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not me but I NEED ONE whos got em for sale still, i remember all long time ago but neve came around to gettin one...any one point me in the right direction...I know its Jason J's shit let me get some poster love bro


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 18 2006, 09:42 PM~6782865
> *hopefully his was better than yours
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 20 2006, 01:01 AM~6786209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I want one all pimp out with strips and patterens.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Dec 19 2006, 02:45 PM~6786286
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I want one all pimp out with strips and patterens.... :biggrin:
> *


 Man when I die that's the way I'd like to go


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 01:07 PM~6785769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 22 2006, 09:37 PM~6807911
> *
> *


nice spot for a photoshoot


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6786209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's who did my striping! I need to get a hold of him to get some more stuff from him.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

living the chicano lifestyle


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 22 2006, 11:07 PM~6808356
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2006, 11:26 PM~6783599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuck! I knew we shoulda stayed longer! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 23 2006, 01:07 AM~6808356
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is one bad ass shot...if only you could take out some of the reflections!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

A picture I took about half hour ago of my brothers ride that we are putting back together in his garage.


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

INGLEWOOD!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

1955 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE GOTA LUV IT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 25 2006, 08:43 PM~6823649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

THE BIG PAYBACK...................... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TONIO (Nov 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2006, 01:09 PM~6714415
> *right before i got to the show i saw this
> 
> 
> ...


that trim is killin me, and the standars with vouges :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONIO_@Dec 26 2006, 03:19 AM~6826236
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2006, 07:37 AM~6826392
> *:twak:
> *


To Skim, the photoshop king.... If you're bored. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 11 2006, 05:58 PM~6743150
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 24 2006, 12:19 PM~6814992
> *INGLEWOOD!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 26 2006, 05:15 AM~6826406
> *To Skim, the photoshop king....  If you're bored.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

TTT for some more pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 09:32 PM~6849283
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted in your topic and I will post here too. I love that compisition. Now that is art!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 28 2006, 07:48 PM~6849405
> *I just posted in your topic and I will post here too.  I love that compisition.  Now that is art!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 09:57 PM~6850061
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 23 2006, 01:14 PM~6810261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2007, 10:00 PM~6896562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i need the cont kit.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2007, 05:00 AM~6896562
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN WHAT HAPPENED ???


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2007, 09:00 PM~6896562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be my main concern about liftin my car i couldnt handle if my shit went up in flames like that i feel fo tha brotha man


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Nothing like Elysian on a sunday morning!!!! The only thing better is Elysian in the afternoon,when all the stock cars holding parking spaces are gone :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: damn that shit looks tight as hell! we need to find a spot out here like that to cruise...


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 5 2007, 02:13 PM~6912104
> *:uh: damn that shit looks tight as hell! we need to find a spot out here like that to cruise...
> *


You aint too far,you should come down sometime,well worth it.Bring your BBQ


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 5 2007, 02:13 PM~6912104
> *:uh: damn that shit looks tight as hell! we need to find a spot out here like that to cruise...
> *


TRUST ME AINT NO PLACE LIKE IT. ESPECIALLY ON A NICE SUNNY DAY


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 5 2007, 02:39 PM~6911861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*digging those palmas....* :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 26 2006, 01:50 PM~6828086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 where did the car go :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*how you like this one...!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> my favorite :cheesy:


* :thumbsup: Like that one!!! :thumbsup*:
[/quote]


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 5 2007, 07:08 PM~6914439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of the frame  love it


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this pic has a lot of meaning to me..... :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Not the BEST lil pic... but very nicely taken by my friend... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jan 5 2007, 08:26 PM~6914973
> *Not the BEST lil pic... but very nicely taken by my friend...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 7 2007, 03:43 AM~6924395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bomb ass fuccin pic... who was it takin by


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jan 6 2007, 03:50 AM~6914693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahhhhhh hell yeah, good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Jan 7 2007, 04:44 AM~6924396
> *bomb ass fuccin pic... who was it takin by
> *


Homie Spiderman...may be on of tha best lowrider photographer.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

A nice shot by DownLow


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Smurf's glasshouse


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 7 2007, 04:23 PM~6924771
> *Smurf's glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: mannnnnn thats looking tight, its like an enormous spaceship


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 5 2007, 08:50 PM~6914693
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i hate you bean you out bidded me on the lrm back issues on ebay.com


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 7 2007, 02:59 PM~6926045
> *i hate you bean you out bidded me on the lrm back issues on ebay.com
> *


 :tears: --------you...
:thumbsup: ---------me


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 26 2006, 06:15 AM~6826406
> *To Skim, the photoshop king....  If you're bored.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!
:twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

In Memory of Javier Perez


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry but I love this place...early A.M.








Sun coming up set up tents and BBQ`s








All this movement means someone is getting ready to hop
























Now we can kick it......


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2007, 02:25 PM~6926381
> *In Memory of Javier Perez
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6926534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 8 2007, 01:13 AM~6931100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanta see these so bad


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: i have


> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:24 AM~6931123
> *i wanta see these so bad
> *


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:55 AM~6926381
> *In Memory of Javier Perez
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry for your lost........How did he die?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jan 8 2007, 08:34 AM~6932033
> *Sorry for your lost........How did he die?
> *



Cancer 11/19/02........


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ELYSIAN LOOKS BAD @SS NICE PARQUE...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*do you like this one......???????*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

look in the mirror


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 9 2007, 10:06 PM~6948665
> *look in the mirror
> 
> 
> ...


  too busy lookin at your weatherstrip


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2007, 09:28 PM~6948857
> * too busy lookin at your weatherstrip
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 10:32 PM~6949309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:cheesy: 








[/URL]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 7 2007, 08:14 AM~6924749
> *A nice shot by DownLow
> 
> 
> ...




very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2007, 11:00 PM~6896562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why no one should ever forget a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 10 2007, 02:50 AM~6949629
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: tiddays!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*SOME GOOD PICTURES HERE.... I WANT TO SEE MORE.... :biggrin*:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 11:32 PM~6949309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey big post the pic without the stars :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY 1 HAVE A SHOVEL


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 10 2007, 08:57 PM~6956041
> *ANY 1 HAVE A SHOVEL
> 
> 
> ...


*or a blow torch man that's some ice....* hno:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 18 2006, 10:31 PM~6782819
> *
> *


how we ride in toronto :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 10 2007, 06:28 AM~6948857
> * too busy lookin at your weatherstrip
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 10 2007, 10:57 PM~6956041
> *ANY 1 HAVE A SHOVEL
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the kinds of ice storms that hit here in Montreal


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 10 2007, 07:57 PM~6956041
> *ANY 1 HAVE A SHOVEL
> 
> 
> ...



WTF??? Where is this at??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My impala in ATL last week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 11 2007, 08:42 AM~6959204
> *My impala in ATL last week.
> 
> 
> ...


I love seeing my photos in here :tongue:

Shot from Atlanta









Juiced63's impy in Atlanta

















Chippin 64's Impy


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 12:07 PM~6785769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 10 2007, 09:57 PM~6956041
> *ANY 1 HAVE A SHOVEL
> 
> 
> ...


now das just to damn cold.....days like dat make me love my very hot and humid houston days


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 12 2007, 10:47 PM~6975437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me hook it up 4 you dog


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 11 2007, 06:57 AM~6959012
> *WTF???  Where is this at??
> *


its in switzerland...crazy huh.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 8 2007, 01:27 AM~6931130
> *:biggrin:  i have
> *


oh ya me 2 i forgot i seen te pics on here


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 13 2007, 04:25 AM~6973635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEST layitlow pictures, not random pictures :uh:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 11 2007, 03:07 AM~6958454
> *how we ride in toronto :biggrin:
> *


MAN... that's funny, when I saw this pic I was like that city looks Canadian- like Windsor (we spend a lot of time there) and was looking at the city the poster was from then I saw your post. BAD ASS pic :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 13 2007, 12:07 PM~6977367
> *BEST layitlow pictures, not random pictures :uh:
> *


*LET TRY TO POST "SOME OF THE BEST"*

*pictures that speaks 1000 words
pictures that stimulate the mind...
pictures that stimulate the eyes....
pictures that make you think...
pictures that speaks to you...
pictures that make you smile...
pictures that make you stare at it for a while....*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Jan 11 2007, 07:10 PM~6962844
> *I love seeing my photos in here :tongue:
> 
> Shot from Atlanta
> ...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 11 2007, 07:42 AM~6959204
> *My impala in ATL last week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Pic from HOWARD


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 13 2007, 07:43 PM~6980216
> *LET TRY TO POST "SOME OF THE BEST"
> 
> pictures that speaks 1000 words
> ...





> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 13 2007, 08:43 PM~6980682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good example I think


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 14 2007, 08:20 AM~6981976
> *Good example I think
> *


Yes


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

This is my fav pic.

Mainly cause it's the only Lo-Lo in Croatia 

AND THE SHIT'S MINE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Jan 13 2007, 10:51 PM~6980771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL ride... here's a couple more:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Howard


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

croatia ridin



> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Jan 14 2007, 11:41 AM~6983103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

2 more


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Jan 15 2007, 12:15 PM~6991433
> *Thanks Howard
> *


No problem... :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

whatsw up homies


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

bad ass pikz


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

lowriding......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

[


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 15 2007, 08:03 PM~6996548
> *
> *


hermosa...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pic


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 15 2007, 08:03 PM~6996548
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 17 2007, 10:21 AM~7011112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a clean ass cutty seen it @ the Denver LRM


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0 :0 Thats what im talking about


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 17 2007, 01:21 PM~7011122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jan 17 2007, 11:10 AM~7011027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 17 2007, 10:20 AM~7011101
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like Rob Vanderslice paint work. Is it ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Jan 13 2007, 08:51 PM~6980771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

Looking to buy a digital camera, any suggestions on make & model??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 19 2007, 06:57 PM~7035018
> *This looks like Rob Vanderslice paint work. Is it ?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 17 2007, 06:01 PM~7015694
> *that's a clean ass cutty seen it @ the Denver LRM
> *



THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

A BEAUTIFUL THING! THE START OF A FRAME OFF! MEMBERS DOWN TO HELP, ONLY UNITY!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*very cool picture.....*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

how you like this.....??????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nice except for the cellulite, you know some of us fat, ugly, broke lowriders deserve hotter girls than ones with cellulite. bad bean


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7061397
> *nice except for the cellulite, you know some of us fat, ugly, broke lowriders deserve hotter girls than ones with cellulite. bad bean
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ok ok ok...sorry about that one......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh trust me im fat i would still hit it. it was just not your best


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 23 2007, 06:53 AM~7061397
> *nice except for the cellulite, you know some of us fat, ugly, broke lowriders deserve hotter girls than ones with cellulite. bad bean
> *


damn ya'll clownin'... that ain't cellulite... her shit is smooth... but you guys keep dreamin' about those airbrushed bitches  i'll take her...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 24 2007, 12:00 AM~7068707
> *damn ya'll clownin'... that ain't cellulite... her shit is smooth... but you guys keep dreamin' about those airbrushed bitches    i'll take her...
> *


X 4


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh i would take her and ones alot worse i was just saying it aint beans best


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Found this one in another thread:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: that's gangster!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 24 2007, 08:41 AM~7070136
> *Found this one in another thread:
> 
> 
> ...


Salter's crib :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Jan 7 2007, 09:23 AM~6924771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:25 PM~5424449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: That was martians lincoln from Individuals Florida. I bought it from him then sold it. should've never done that!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2007, 08:13 PM~7074798
> *OOH SHIT DIRTY, YOU JUST MADE MY DAY HOMIE, I WOULD HAVE NEVER IMAGINED THAT MY RIDE WOULD BE WORTHY ENOUGH TO GET POSTED ON THIS TREAD. THANKS HOMIE.  :worship: *


Shit your kidding yourself if you think that! :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2007, 05:13 PM~7074798
> *OOH SHIT DIRTY, YOU JUST MADE MY DAY HOMIE, I WOULD HAVE NEVER IMAGINED THAT MY RIDE WOULD BE WORTHY ENOUGH TO GET POSTED ON THIS TREAD. THANKS HOMIE.  :worship:
> :biggrin:
> *


from one builder to another that one cleanass car . i would like to build a glasshouse next . . . EDDIE63 LIFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Jan 24 2007, 11:42 PM~7078329
> *
> from one builder to another that one cleanass car . i would like to build a glasshouse next . . .  EDDIE63 LIFESTYLE C.C.
> *


*Thanks Homie, your Homie John was a big influence and help for me. I'm still not done, but i appreciate all the comments very much. :worship:  *


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

MY fave


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Future Generation of Lowriding......* :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*What do yah think Mr. Bean - This what we talk'n bout and missing lately?*


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jan 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7133090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH.......


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: that pic is nice of the 62... hey jeremy what's the story with that fire fool!?


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 29 2007, 05:03 PM~7119272
> *What do yah think Mr. Bean - This what we talk'n bout and missing lately?
> *


 :0    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW THOSE ARE AMAZING :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 29 2007, 11:03 PM~7119272
> *What do yah think Mr. Bean - This what we talk'n bout and missing lately?
> *


more of her..
:0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 7 2007, 08:23 AM~6924771
> *Smurf's glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...





Damn I like that ride... White on White is nice.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*clean ass g-house....*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 31 2007, 03:44 AM~7135895
> *more of her..
> :0
> *


*Ask & you shall recieve homeboy!
Courtesy of: VOLO*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*More images homeboyz! 
Courtesy of the greats: VOLO & TWOTONZ*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 31 2007, 08:50 PM~7139029
> *Ask & you shall recieve homeboy!
> Courtesy of: VOLO
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 30 2007, 09:23 PM~7134102
> *OUCH.......
> *



blessing in disguise


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

who has the pictures where the focused item like the model or car are clear and the background is color???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Jan 25 2007, 11:20 AM~7081299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.......that crazy canadian focker painted that 1/2 drunk


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

some of the pictures are.......*WOW*
some of the pictures are very nice.......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 31 2007, 07:45 PM~7143040
> *some of the pictures are.......WOW
> some of the pictures are very nice.......
> *


AND SOME DONT BELONG IN HERE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 31 2007, 04:31 PM~7140026
> *who has the pictures where the focused item like the model or car are clear and the background is color???
> *


Here's a couple Ralph... :thumbsup:




























This one is LESS that way, but same concept and I liked how it came out too...



















...and these are from Chicago Majestics picnic last summer.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of the rides from Bad Influences car club Houston tx :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 31 2007, 10:21 PM~7143336
> *Here's a couple Ralph... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talking about!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i really like these two of my ride, when i first put the center golds on...just cruising with layitlow's very own rollerzdirt & dawa70cutty!!!










and this one of when the base commander let us take our rides on the flightline and snap a couple pics!!! (some might now understand, this is a once in a lifetime oppotrunity, and can you say priceless)


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Up, up... up. LOL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 31 2007, 07:55 PM~7143118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kind of new in here so don't have any pic's saved but this i would call one of the best lay it low pic's


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2007, 02:37 PM~7140094
> *LOL.......that crazy canadian focker painted that 1/2 drunk
> *


is there any other way :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: gonna try to make it home soon bro get them bud lites chilled


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 31 2007, 07:44 AM~7135895
> *more of her..
> :0
> *


More of the car .


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LIL EDDIE'S "EDDIE MY LOVE"


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:08 AM~7156643
> *LIL EDDIE'S "EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:08 AM~7156643
> *LIL EDDIE'S "EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> 
> ...


+


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:16 AM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my wallpaper


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

,







,


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*NOT THE BEST...... BUT I THINK ITS VERY NICE...... :biggrin: *


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE'S


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Feb 4 2007, 02:04 AM~7169823
> *ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE'S
> 
> *





very nice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'll try to post some more later tonight


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 11:32 PM~6949309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys, did anyone remember to bring their camera? I think I forgot mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i want to see more pics... 
we have some great ones and 
we have some good one and 
we have some ok ones *


----------



## Deisel (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 14 2006, 12:59 AM~5425218
> *Fuckin classic
> *



i don't know what that has to with lowrider, or cars in general.....but i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

This pic has a meaningfull story behind it, but if you've ever owned an impala before, than it does'nt even need to be told.

:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Whats happen dawg
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: coco73chev, westsidehydros


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

last one...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 18 2007, 12:49 PM~7290387
> *last one...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 18 2007, 10:49 AM~7290387
> *last one...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 18 2007, 12:49 PM~7290387
> *last one...
> 
> 
> ...


*this one works for me...!!!!!!... 
dam..those are big.......!!*


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 18 2007, 01:49 PM~7290387
> *last one...
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice pete


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 18 2007, 06:02 PM~7291786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.....but its kind of dark.... and the picture dont really speak to me... i dont think i would make that pic into a poster.....

but i love that 2 door caddy...

it should be the best pictures you've seen...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i love this picture..........!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :tears:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 02:54 PM~7298535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  engraved wheels are so bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 05:21 PM~7299718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think the middel one is the best out of all three.... the other 2 are nice but not the best of the best....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple for the thread... by the way, when I post my own pics they aren't to say these are the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS" but just to contribute to the thread and attempt to share inspiration with others. The "best" to me are those I ALWAYS list in the photo threads  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 09:13 PM~7302163
> *Here's a couple for the thread... by the way, when I post my own pics they aren't to say these are the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS" but just to contribute to the thread and attempt to share inspiration with others.  The "best" to me are those I ALWAYS list in the photo threads    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont doubt your abilites, your great at what ya do... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 10:13 PM~7302163
> *Here's a couple for the thread... by the way, when I post my own pics they aren't to say these are the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS" but just to contribute to the thread and attempt to share inspiration with others.  The "best" to me are those I ALWAYS list in the photo threads    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7302171
> *dont doubt your abilites, your great at what ya do... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Larisa... not doubting my ability or self-hating or anything. I just know I'm not the best--once we all start believing that, then there's no one to look up to. Its all isolating and downhill from there. We all know that... we lowride :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 10:39 PM~7303311
> *Thanks Larisa... not doubting my ability or self-hating or anything.  I just know I'm not the best--when we all start believing that there's no one to look up to.  Its all isolating and downhill from there.  We all know that... we lowride  :biggrin:
> *


Atleast your getting to do something that you love, not everyone can say that. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 20 2007, 12:02 AM~7304823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Feb 19 2007, 11:49 PM~7303441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bean. Glad you like them :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 20 2007, 06:44 AM~7305311
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Doors ain't open :dunno:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 09:13 PM~7302163
> *Here's a couple for the thread... by the way, when I post my own pics they aren't to say these are the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS" but just to contribute to the thread and attempt to share inspiration with others.  The "best" to me are those I ALWAYS list in the photo threads    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i really think that your flickas are some of the BEST PICS on LAY It LOW...so don't be shy to post them in this topic....
RESPECT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 20 2007, 12:02 AM~7304823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 19 2007, 11:38 PM~7299371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice picture !


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 19 2007, 05:38 PM~7299371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic, not to knock it but i think it would look a little better without the jack stands


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

name the hands


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

angelo


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 20 2007, 12:47 PM~7307002
> *i really think that your flickas are some of the BEST PICS on LAY It LOW...so don't be shy to post them in this topic....
> RESPECT
> *


Thanks GREGGO... :thumbsup: You too, get to posting :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

can any here post more pics from the frame of the impala


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2007, 03:38 PM~7308572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


angelo..??
walt..?
lamberson..??

i think its angelo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 07:13 PM~7302163
> *Here's a couple for the thread... by the way, when I post my own pics they aren't to say these are the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS" but just to contribute to the thread and attempt to share inspiration with others.  The "best" to me are those I ALWAYS list in the photo threads    :biggrin:
> *


you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that. So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best. The best on Layitlow??? I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like

Toro
Kutty
Luxury
Volo
Mr Fresno
Howard
Spiderman
Mr Greggo
Mr Impala
Joost

some of the best photogrphaers in here....in my opinio


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7311018
> *you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that.  So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best.  The best on Layitlow???  I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like
> 
> Toro
> ...



add yourself to the list homie...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7311018
> *you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that.  So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best.  The best on Layitlow???  I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like
> 
> Toro
> ...


what about mr.bean.....





j/king.....


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 20 2007, 07:52 PM~7311018
> *you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that.  So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best.  The best on Layitlow???  I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like
> 
> Toro
> ...



thanx a lot bro...

Pinstrippin theme:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry about that bean...of course you too homie and thanks to Knightstalker and Greggo for the props


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2007, 08:06 PM~7329866
> *sorry about that bean...of course you too homie and thanks to Knightstalker and Greggo for the props
> *


 i'm still in the minor league..... trying to work my way up to the majors leagues like you and the rest of you guys...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 07:20 PM~7292306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*That's just a few pics i took from our picnic in Tucson... Check out more coverage at Lowriding Underground...*


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

nice pics keep up the good work fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:b







iggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 18 2007, 12:29 PM~7290280
> *This pic has a meaningfull story behind it, but if you've ever owned an impala before, than it does'nt even need to be told.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Aaaahhhh yess!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 10 2007, 12:05 PM~6951421
> *Thats why no one should ever forget a fire extinguisher.
> *


& Make sure it works!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

some picture are very nice...

but not the *BEST ON LAY IT LOW...*

when posting the *BEST.. *think about this..
----does the picture talk to me...?
----is this really a great picture..?
----are some of these show coverage pictures the best..?
--- does this picture stop you in your tracks....?
----does this picture speak 1000 words....?


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GM LOWS_@Feb 26 2007, 11:44 PM~7361235
> *
> *


damn thats just insane


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

Is that any better..... Bean?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GM LOWS_@Feb 27 2007, 01:49 AM~7361264
> *
> 
> Is that any better..... Bean?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 20 2007, 07:52 PM~7311018
> *you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that.  So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best.  The best on Layitlow???  I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like
> 
> Toro
> ...


Thank you mijo. You already know that ive always loved your work


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 26 2007, 10:50 PM~7361272
> *Thank you mijo. You already know that ive always loved your work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm a little late on my Super Show Pics! Better late than never :biggrin:


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

The photo I took that started it all.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Feb 26 2007, 02:00 PM~7356162
> *
> *


the dumbest shit on here :thumbsdown:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7311018
> *you know what i really like about your style of photography, is that you focus alot on the people in the lifestyle...and im a big fan of that.  So to me your work is deffinetly some of the best.  The best on Layitlow???  I dont know to many good photographers in here to choose from like
> 
> Toro
> ...



I agree!
You too Twotonz - 

we/I have seen eveyone work here we/I keep it up....
everone has there own style 
well will see all of around.........

INEEDAFREAK.COM


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

a new one..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 27 2007, 02:37 AM~7361493
> *The photo I took that started it all.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass pic! :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mike lopez driving twilight zone pic was taken at about 300 yards :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cruzing down I-5 South towards Norwalk.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 27 2007, 11:14 AM~7364033
> *Cruzing down I-5 South towards Norwalk.
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie Tony's 63


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I see you looking Rich


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have so many pictures its not even funny!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

name that LIL member


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the homie aaron from the door


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 11:23 AM~7364081
> *I see you looking Rich
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

name that guy


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 02:31 PM~7364128
> *name that LIL member
> 
> 
> ...


i really do like that blue


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Mar 10 2007, 11:41 AM~7450038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would say only the last one is a very crative picture...


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn man reping dat shit hard huh foo


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 26 2007, 11:37 PM~7361493
> *The photo I took that started it all.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet !!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check it out LayItLow Photographer of the Month Contest


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 13 2007, 02:45 PM~7470353
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she is a cute lil chicken


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

like the pics. can never have enough pics of good shit u know. man though everytime i see someone hit the switches from the door, in the back of my head is always goin, its gonna suck if that car takes a bad hop and his legs are under the door. this one guy use to hit his switches from the door and his door hingers were all bent and tweaked out.


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 12:12 PM~7364023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 12:33 PM~7364140
> *the homie aaron from the door
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that day Brent :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@May 14 2006, 01:15 PM~5427687
> *CLASSIC
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 14 2007, 05:52 AM~7474961
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:worship:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 16 2007, 04:02 PM~7492049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 16 2007, 11:59 PM~7495109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh what up family ----well since we are family you have to share


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7495127
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhh what up family ----well since we are family you have to share
> *


What up Titoi it,s a done deal, you coming out sunday for the bbq


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats what I'm talkin' bout, Lo*Lystics Family. Everyone come out to Land Park Sunday, What up Big Tito :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 17 2007, 01:59 AM~7495109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

PANTY RAID 66
LIFESTYLE


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 17 2007, 02:58 AM~7495105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dambs shes thick and fine as hell .


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 17 2007, 12:59 AM~7495109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE SHOULD TELL HER ONE OF HER HEADLIGHTS IS BURNED OUT. GONNA GET A TICKET.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

keep em comin


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THOSE ARE SOME BIG ONES THOUGH FOR SURE


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

saw this pic in another topic,fallen luxurious cc member,may he rest in peace but I had to post this,picture speaks for itself


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Mar 20 2007, 02:29 PM~7514891
> *saw this pic in another topic,fallen luxurious cc member,may he rest in peace but I had to post this,picture speaks for itself
> 
> 
> ...


That from Working On The Ride? NICE pic homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I like these shots. I forget who on here took these but he sure does have a good eye.


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 17 2007, 07:59 AM~7495109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVELYYYY


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 21 2007, 03:59 PM~7523171
> *I like these shots. I forget who on here took these but he sure does have a good eye.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Derrick G photography to me... :thumbsup:

And oh yeah... I say no to breed specific legislation too (from your signature). :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

bumper kit


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 21 2007, 07:47 PM~7524119
> *Looks like Derrick G photography to me... :thumbsup:
> 
> And oh yeah... I say no to breed specific legislation too (from your signature).  :biggrin:
> *


Yup that's him. Great photographer. Screw BSL!


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Mar 20 2007, 10:01 AM~7513282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 21 2007, 08:57 PM~7525199
> *Yup that's him. Great photographer. Screw BSL!
> *


What's BSL? Boy does have skills... :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7530225
> *What's BSL? Boy does have skills... :thumbsup:
> *


 BREED SPECIFIC LEGISLATION


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

this is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7530225
> *What's BSL? Boy does have skills... :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

KIM KARDASHIAN WITH THE SICK SIDE 59...IT STOLE HER A BUNCH OF OTHER CELEBS HEARTS


----------



## gordo707 (Aug 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 21 2007, 05:15 PM~7524335
> *
> 
> bumper kit
> *


----------



## 27140 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Mar 20 2007, 07:01 AM~7513282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Feb 4 2007, 02:04 AM~7169823
> *ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE'S
> 
> *


This is shit is cool right here, all the way to the Led Zepplin poster.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here are a couple of pics from last weekend!


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

EZ4LIFE


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 10 2007, 05:14 AM~7873396
> *EZ4LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanx howard....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 15 2007, 12:20 PM~7908155
> *Thanx howard....
> 
> 
> ...


*beautiful.....*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

thanx bros


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Might of got this one from this topic.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2007, 12:22 AM~8043589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck Yeah.....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 4 2007, 11:26 PM~8043604
> *Fuck Yeah.....
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 4 2007, 11:24 PM~8043600
> *Might of got this one from this topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's awesome...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2007, 12:30 AM~8043620
> *:0 that's awesome...
> *



:yes:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2007, 12:22 AM~8043589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic... anymore of the 4 on the right?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 03:18 AM~8043936
> *Nice pic... anymore of the 4 on the right?
> *


Thanks there's more pics on this topic right here...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319008


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2007, 02:22 AM~8043589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2007, 10:15 AM~8045018
> *Thanks there's more pics on this topic right here...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319008
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 03:59 PM~8047660
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :cheesy: SWEEEEEEEET


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*These come from Meridel Rubenstein*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

i love this topic


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla_@Jun 11 2007, 03:34 PM~8082984
> *i love this topic
> *


x2


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Mar 20 2007, 08:01 AM~7513282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 03:07 AM~8120196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that......  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

wife took this one.......


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Jul 3 2007, 06:52 AM~8225101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 3 2007, 03:24 PM~8228748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic 72 cutty


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8229634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

NICE PIC'S EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 3 2007, 08:11 PM~8229468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this car?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2007, 10:15 PM~7494289
> *
> *


nice plus the ride


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Aug 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8676043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Aug 30 2007, 02:42 AM~8676043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-TUCSONS FINEST C.C.-



















-STREETS C.C.-

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 30 2007, 01:16 PM~8678994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick!!!! uffin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8678931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this car in seattle.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 30 2007, 05:42 PM~8681857
> *i seen this car in seattle.
> *


which car is it? i cant see the picture


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT for a great topic and pics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:11 AM~8677838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: C&C doing it big for nor cal


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8678971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Jan's old big body,,its been a while.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

R.I.P. EDDIE
DEDICATED TO KITA


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are some pics I've taken at some past shows.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

*REPRESENTIN' DA M.I.A.!!
CERTIFIED!! *


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

*AND NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE!! *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 2 2007, 04:40 PM~8697388
> *
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

CHEVY SHOPS VERT AT POMONA 8-26-07


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Sep 2 2007, 05:15 PM~8697738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 2 2007, 02:28 PM~8697137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:49 PM~8703960
> *Oldie 54
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

WE START @ AN EARLY AGE!!!
PLAY WIT IT!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 31 2007, 07:45 PM~8689152
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a hot picture


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD+Aug 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8678931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow man amazing angles!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

*ONE MO GAIN!!! 
MUTHAFUKIN LOW LYFES*


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Two best things in life









 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  *--TUCSONS FINEST C.C.--*  :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LA POOH (Aug 4, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS#1


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 7 2007, 08:49 AM~8737965
> *Two best things in life
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong there, Cold Beers and Dirty girls. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA POOH_@Sep 16 2007, 08:25 PM~8803610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*this is a very good one...... one of the best in a few pages....*


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*-ARIZONA-* BRINGIN IT FOR THA *-07-!!!!! * :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

A few of mine


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Them some bad ass picks doe :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA POOH_@Sep 16 2007, 07:25 PM~8803610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA POOH_@Sep 16 2007, 07:25 PM~8803610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 16 2007, 10:09 PM~8805578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 24 2007, 10:26 AM~8857921
> *Them some bad ass picks doe  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I wasnt really trying but i think they came out pretty cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Aug 30 2007, 10:55 PM~8684026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOTT! MY HUSBAND AND I HAVE LOLO'S CLOSE TO THE SAME COLORS AS ABOVE BUT HE HAS A CHVY BLZR AND I HAVE A OLDS CUTTY.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

not great picture quality, but i think it's a great representation of south beach


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 24 2007, 01:36 PM~8859269
> *not great picture quality, but i think it's a great representation of south beach
> 
> 
> ...



i dont like big rims, but on that LS those wires look pretty nice.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

This is how PREMIER does it....

"IN THE RAIN'..........


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 24 2007, 01:40 PM~8859300
> *i dont like big rims, but on that LS those wires look pretty nice.
> *


actually a 1980 turbo monte. 

it's my friends car..thanks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8859793
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how youve been abel? :thumbsup: kick ass picture, like always :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

THATS SOME TRUE LOYALTY TO LOWRIDING! STILL HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE RAIN!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 24 2007, 02:20 PM~8860439
> *how youve been abel? :thumbsup: kick ass picture, like always  :biggrin:
> *



Getting soaked!!!!


Its all good...how you been? When you coming to visit me again? Next time, we are going to go eat tacos in TJ and hook up with some hynas!!!  

Looking forward to seeing you again lil brother...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 24 2007, 12:57 PM~8859793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IS THAT "EL AMO"???????????????????????????????
SON OF A BITCH!!!!! SHIT!!!! :0 :cheesy: IF THAT WAS MY CAR I WILL HAVE THE WIFE AND MY MOTHERINLAW OUT THERE HOLDING A TARP OR A CAR COVER OR SOMETHING IN TOP OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


*MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT GO OUT IN THE RAIN !!!! *

CAN NOBODY SAY SHIT !!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

MY GARAGE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 25 2007, 12:18 PM~8867141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 25 2007, 05:23 AM~8863778
> *Getting soaked!!!!
> Its all good...how you been? When you coming to visit me again? Next time, we are going to go eat tacos in TJ and hook up with some hynas!!!
> 
> ...




I agreed with Danny to work with him for a few weeks to get some more paintingskills next summer, well definitly hang out then :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 25 2007, 06:42 AM~8864446
> *IF THAT WAS MY CAR I WILL HAVE THE WIFE AND MY MOTHERINLAW OUT THERE HOLDING A TARP OR A CAR COVER OR SOMETHING IN TOP OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

HERE'S MY MEMBER OF THE YEAR AWARD :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 24 2007, 10:42 PM~8864446
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IS THAT "EL AMO"???????????????????????????????
> SON OF A BITCH!!!!! SHIT!!!! :0  :cheesy: IF THAT WAS MY CAR I WILL HAVE THE WIFE AND MY MOTHERINLAW OUT THERE HOLDING A TARP OR A CAR COVER OR SOMETHING IN TOP OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 24 2007, 09:42 PM~8864446
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IS THAT "EL AMO"???????????????????????????????
> SON OF A BITCH!!!!! SHIT!!!! :0  :cheesy: IF THAT WAS MY CAR I WILL HAVE THE WIFE AND MY MOTHERINLAW OUT THERE HOLDING A TARP OR A CAR COVER OR SOMETHING IN TOP OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
este guey


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 24 2007, 11:42 PM~8864446
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IS THAT "EL AMO"???????????????????????????????
> SON OF A BITCH!!!!! SHIT!!!! :0  :cheesy: IF THAT WAS MY CAR I WILL HAVE THE WIFE AND MY MOTHERINLAW OUT THERE HOLDING A TARP OR A CAR COVER OR SOMETHING IN TOP OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WHETHER WE SHOW FULL JACKSTANDS OR IN THE RAIN, THATS HOW WE DO IT :biggrin: GOT TO HAVE HART AND DEDICATION!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Big Doe from the I took this one of my car at Black Sunday in St. Louis  Thought it was a tight pic


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I took this one of my Homie Bulldog's 68 impala


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn, I love that '68!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 27 2007, 10:09 AM~8880978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you take that picture ...


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Dedicated to all tha artists who help us to build our firme ranflas.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Some good pictures are being posted again


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 29 2007, 04:37 PM~8895763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

"HER CAR" START EM OFF YOUNG!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 29 2007, 02:37 PM~8895763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Sep 30 2007, 03:42 AM~8897220
> *"HER CAR" START EM OFF YOUNG!!
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Few more i took...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2007, 06:03 PM~8904318
> *Few more i took...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW beautiful photo and car! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Badass pics...keep em coming.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

my bad wrong pic i meant to put this one


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cmon now, that last one was just blurry..


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

this is a project im working on for all of the BC lowrider clubs


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice picture... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 18 2007, 04:23 AM~9026211
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 18 2007, 02:16 AM~9028389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 AM~9028927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic, be even better if the caddy wasnt in it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LEAN ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LIKE FATHER, LIKE SON


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2007, 12:26 AM~9036129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The chicks lining up for a lick......


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 AM~9028927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Nice Impala...  Those pictures did come out good bro. :thumbsup:  & way the fuck up in Cow Hampshire....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 01:18 PM~9031918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jack London Square?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

this one is for jimmy from show and go........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Quakerstate Prize


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 19 2007, 06:29 AM~9034671
> *LEAN ON ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the other pics? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 3 2007, 01:52 AM~8697430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm honored to see pics of my bike up in here :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 3 2007, 08:58 PM~8230272
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## specrider02 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2006, 10:30 PM~5424825
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


lmao nice hemp plants !  
and yes it is hemp not weed


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lol..my photography skills suck but im postin it anyways


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Oct 19 2007, 07:58 AM~9037672
> *Jack London Square?
> *


:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 20 2007, 12:02 AM~9044076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you took that pic? :0


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 09:11 PM~9041905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was that awarded for?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2006, 10:29 AM~5719151
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*what you think about this one guys.. i think this is a very nice pic...*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 01:14 PM~9051372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Mr. Impala ain't playin'. :biggrin: Cool garage.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2007, 11:26 PM~9036125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is this? Cool pic by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 18 2007, 08:34 PM~9034733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the cadi tailight.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8881289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass car. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 18 2007, 04:22 PM~9032793
> *nice pic, be even better if the caddy wasnt in it
> *



:twak:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 21 2007, 01:24 PM~9051400
> *What exactly is this?  Cool pic by the way. :biggrin:
> *


its engraving


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2007, 05:02 PM~9052349
> *its engraving
> *


I know, but on what. :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 21 2007, 02:26 PM~9051414
> *This is a bad ass car. :biggrin:
> *


whatever happened to the plexi trunk??


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 20 2007, 08:17 PM~9045271
> *What was that awarded for?
> *


Most points for most wins throughout the LRM tour


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

henrys 53 in the house


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 22 2007, 01:39 PM~9058282
> *whatever happened to the plexi trunk??
> *


He still has the plexi trunk and hood as well. He just changes it up sometimes. It has a bad ass scar face mural on the trunk.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Oct 21 2007, 10:11 PM~9054527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 01:14 PM~9051372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass frame, what type of car is that going on


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 09:37 AM~9064777
> *thats a clean ass frame, what type of car is that going on
> *


59 Impala I think. :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS PIC! :0


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love this pics lot of meaning


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

2x


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 01:14 PM~9051372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE CAR NEXT TO IT!!! CAR LOOKS NICE BRENT!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Oct 21 2007, 09:11 PM~9054527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHHGGGG I HATE THAT SHIT.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 25 2007, 09:04 PM~9085513
> *AAAHHHGGGG I HATE THAT SHIT.
> *


  that's some funny shit homie.....i hate it too............. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*HOW YOU LIKE THIS ONE I TOOK IN VEGAS...*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 26 2007, 07:49 AM~9086764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click, save


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 24 2007, 01:46 PM~9073493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"EDDIE MY LOVE" STILL ROLLIN WITH HIS POPS ! 



Truly a great picture ! He'll never be forgotten with such a loving family !


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 20 2007, 01:13 PM~9045255
> *you took that pic? :0
> *



yeah. why?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2007, 06:36 PM~9092050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice picture


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:09 PM~5424371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st pic off the topic is my fav. looks awesome..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 24 2007, 11:46 AM~9073493
> *love this pics lot of meaning
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ONE OF MY BEST PICS! R.I.P. LIL BRO!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2007, 06:36 PM~9092050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Theres That fool on the FLOOR AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 18 2007, 09:33 PM~9034723
> *LIKE FATHER, LIKE SON
> 
> 
> ...



hey, that's me!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 24 2007, 11:46 AM~9073493
> *love this pics lot of meaning
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL LIKE THE ORIGANAL.... LIKE THE SAY " OFTEN IMITATED BUT NEVER DUPLICATED!!!!"


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE'S A PIC I LIKE, MY HOMIE STREETLOWRIDER TOOK....


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 29 2007, 02:05 AM~9104674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! You should resize and chop that cat at the end out


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 29 2007, 09:18 AM~9105201
> *Nice pic!  You should resize and chop that cat at the end out
> *


you think so...??


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 29 2007, 10:16 AM~9106073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 29 2007, 08:50 PM~9106737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely nice picture, thank you


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 29 2007, 11:00 AM~9105961
> *you think so...??
> *


For sure homie! PM sent


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Bad ass pic


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 28 2007, 10:52 PM~9104023
> *I STILL LIKE THE ORIGANAL.... LIKE THE SAY " OFTEN IMITATED BUT NEVER DUPLICATED!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Pauly.... I love that pic too! It is one of my favorites.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 03:42 PM~9108432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics homie to bad those mini trucks are in-it :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 29 2007, 11:50 AM~9106737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddie my Love.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 30 2007, 06:01 AM~9112753
> *Eddie my Love.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 29 2007, 06:26 PM~9109292
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0     hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brigzee (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:25 PM~5424449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Martian....................from S. Florida


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is another of mine...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice pic homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brigzee_@Nov 6 2007, 07:51 PM~9171365
> *
> *


That's a bad ass deuce homie! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 03:42 PM~9108432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY COOL PIC!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 9 2007, 11:43 PM~9195911
> *
> *


Creepin :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9200247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  one of my new fav' pics :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 29 2007, 04:22 PM~9108787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE CAME OUT GOOD !!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 29 2007, 04:32 PM~9108881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICC


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 20 2007, 04:23 PM~9268519
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

What do you guys think about these??


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2007, 08:10 PM~9269738
> *What do you guys think about these??
> 
> 
> ...


pics are good :thumbsup: ...she's aight :thumbsdown:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 10 2007, 07:43 AM~9195911
> *
> *


More pics & infos of this ride???
Club?
Name?
thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2007, 07:10 PM~9269738
> *What do you guys think about these??
> 
> 
> ...


 i like both :biggrin: very nice


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T for some bad ass pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: ta chingon el caprice ese.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2007, 09:10 PM~9269738
> *What do you guys think about these??
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a man!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 21 2007, 01:26 PM~9275199
> *Thats a man!!!
> *



: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 21 2007, 02:26 PM~9275199
> *Thats a man!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 20 2007, 11:38 PM~9271586
> *More pics & infos of this ride???
> Club?
> Name?
> ...


no club 
big perm the heavy hitter
frm las vegas black magic equiped


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> [/quote thats a keeper!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> > [/quote thats a keeper!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice pic. good angle and lighting.

the one above is i good one too.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Happy Turkey Bird Mr. Bean ....










Thanks for one of the greatest topics!


----------



## CANADIAN THUG (Nov 11, 2007)

there is alot of nice pics in here.... keep it up guys..


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2007, 10:10 PM~9269738
> *What do you guys think about these??
> 
> 
> ...


NUDES?
:cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8881289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

havent seen her in years


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2007, 06:10 PM~9269738
> *What do you guys think about these??
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 22 2007, 01:40 AM~9280268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Nov 21 2007, 11:57 PM~9276345
> *no club
> big perm the heavy hitter
> frm las vegas black magic equiped
> *


thanks,have you more infos on the paint(HOK,PPG,etc,...)


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Put these 2 together...








+









=









...had to do it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 23 2007, 11:48 PM~9291622
> *Put these 2 together...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Nov 21 2007, 06:48 PM~9276281
> *
> *


That you Impala in your avatar bro? Looks just like mine, only nicer. :biggrin:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 24 2007, 12:26 AM~9292622
> *That you Impala in your avatar bro?  Looks just like mine, only nicer.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea its mine,thanks homie.Yours looks pretty fuckin clean too.I like the blinds :thumbsup:


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

post your ri


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Nov 23 2007, 05:38 PM~9287262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of this


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> > [/quote thats a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger please


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@Nov 24 2007, 07:29 AM~9293227
> *Bigger please
> *


Cant homie...I shrunk the original one to this size


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 24 2007, 02:28 PM~9293226
> *reminds me of this
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: NICE


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Nov 24 2007, 04:54 AM~9292907
> *Yea its mine,thanks homie.Yours looks pretty fuckin clean too.I like the blinds :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. It's getting there. Still a ways to go before I'm satisfied though. But I drive the thing too damn much. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 23 2007, 11:48 PM~9291622
> *Put these 2 together...
> 
> 
> ...


you did a nice photoshop with the pic i took.....


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2007, 03:40 PM~9295585
> *you did a nice photoshop with the pic i took.....
> *


Yea thats a good pic u took.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Nov 23 2007, 09:38 AM~9287262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff301/bigwhit25/IMG_0998.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

kansas city BEEEEOTCH! :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 13 2006, 11:59 PM~5425218
> *Fuckin classic
> *




Thats just GREAT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 4 2007, 11:31 PM~8043623
> *:yes:
> *


I thought those were for cars that COULDN'T drive


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*some of my pics..*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i really love this pic here...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i love the way the color on the car and the sky compliment each other....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0  NICE PICS!!! </span> :0 

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/1110071530.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'> *-HEREZ A GOOD 1 FROM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO IN TUCSON- * :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  *-HEREZ A GOOD 1 FROM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO IN TUCSON- * :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2007, 01:28 PM~9300651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes. this one is perfect! it was my screen saver for a lone time.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 25 2007, 07:11 AM~9298981
> *nice pic
> 
> 
> ...


me likes.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0 :0 Ouch!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Constructive Criticism welcomed ....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

POVI AND BIGGUCE!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 28 2007, 04:07 PM~9326321
> *Constructive Criticism welcomed ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 28 2007, 09:37 PM~9327386
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks so much homeboy!


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 28 2007, 05:48 PM~9327500
> *:nicoderm:  Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 29 2007, 09:46 AM~9330759
> *Thanks so much homeboy!
> *


No problem, pics like that are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

my favorite


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 28 2007, 05:25 PM~9326434
> *POVI AND BIGGUCE!!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnn.....I forgot about that one.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Dec 1 2007, 08:24 PM~9351400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2007, 05:27 PM~9300642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I think this one belongs in here Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9393945
> *I think this one belongs in here Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9393945
> *I think this one belongs in here Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5
> 
> 
> ...


no one can say there cars are 2 nice to ride after seeing this pic


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2007, 01:30 PM~9300661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This one is super tight


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Dec 7 2007, 08:03 PM~9400475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOH SHIT!!...That is a tight ass pic...right click and save.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Dec 8 2007, 03:00 AM~9402551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that blue 64


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^ Nice pics!!


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice shots peeps.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5428811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my personal favorite. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 10 2007, 03:27 PM~9419067
> *This is my personal favorite. :biggrin:
> *


that picture is bad ass...


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 9 2007, 11:24 PM~9195766
> *That's a bad ass deuce homie! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I Love this pic its my new background.....I give ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 4 driving in the rain



>


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2007, 10:08 AM~9197635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

classic


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9393945
> *I think this one belongs in here Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2007, 10:31 PM~9414473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## MADPSYKO (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 7 2007, 12:56 AM~9393945
> *I think this one belongs in here Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5
> 
> 
> ...


damn can't wait til mine looks like that.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> I Love this pic its my new background.....I give ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 4 driving in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2006, 03:10 PM~5427654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea but do you realize whos car that is?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9420825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this pic...... if the back of his head was tattoo with the club's name,now that would have been a very hot picture...... :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PIC!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

i have a few i think are worthy:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Very Cooshit!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Dec 11 2007, 03:14 PM~9428047
> *Very Cooshit!
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Dec 11 2007, 11:01 AM~9426020
> *i have a few i think are worthy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93_@May 14 2006, 09:19 AM~5426693
> *
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 12 2007, 01:10 PM~9435503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Is that SNOOP D-O DOUBLE G??


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

like 1992 or sumtn :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Dec 10 2007, 08:55 PM~9421718
> *He just needs a defroster to see that Majestics plaque... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 12 2007, 01:10 PM~9435503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha.the gun and dog look bigger than his punk ass. :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Catching my nephew RED handed !!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 16 2007, 08:26 PM~9466846
> *Catching my nephew RED handed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 12 2007, 05:59 PM~9437524
> *haha.the gun and dog look bigger than his punk ass. :0
> *


thass back when he was juss comin out n he was still a teen right when deepcover came out right?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

woops. :uh:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 23 2007, 01:23 PM~9515313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 23 2007, 01:23 PM~9515313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 23 2007, 02:32 PM~9514578
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


*where it the best picture here.....lol*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

tell me wut u guys think


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 23 2007, 02:23 PM~9515313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know it shouldnt be but that shit is cute as hell! the little one looks proud of her masterpiece................and a tad confused as well. :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 24 2007, 07:32 PM~9523455
> *tell me wut u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


nice .. i like the backround...

.but i would have try to focus closer on the plaque with the tower in the backround just a little blurry..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ha ha. tooshay! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 24 2007, 08:19 PM~9523724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 25 2007, 01:51 AM~9526187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass picture homie...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

dont know who took this one, but i love it :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 25 2007, 04:58 AM~9526510
> *dont know who took this one, but i love it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 I love it too... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn, that shot IS sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 25 2007, 03:58 AM~9526510
> *dont know who took this one, but i love it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



that's conejos '62...that pic was taken in tijuana :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

I just saw this pic again in another topic......good memories......good times!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:31 PM~9530533
> *damn, that shot IS sick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 26 2007, 10:52 AM~9534090
> *I just saw this pic again in another topic......good memories......good times!
> 
> 
> ...


gnarly! in white folk life, gnarly=fresh, cool, bad to the bone, fetty,ect. ME LIKES! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9415142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dear God! You know you have to clean that suspension right :0 :buttkick: hno:  

Thats a rider right there :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

NiCE PiC!




> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 12 2007, 12:10 PM~9435503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Dec 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9535161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: Nice pic... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 26 2007, 12:52 PM~9534090
> *I just saw this pic again in another topic......good memories......good times!
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE THIS FUCKIN PICTURE......IT CAPTURE SOMETHING SPECIAL.....*


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 31 2007, 10:57 PM~9577034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Love the Vintage :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Comments and Criticisms please .... 









Comments and Criticisms please .... 









Comments and Criticisms please .... 


















Comments and Criticisms please ....


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah - always thought this was bad ass too!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 1 2008, 01:44 PM~9580817
> *Oh yeah - always thought this was bad ass too!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 08:21 PM~5424430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 1 2008, 01:44 PM~9580817
> *Oh yeah - always thought this was bad ass too!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Another classic I found...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 3 2008, 11:00 PM~9602569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice ......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Dec 10 2007, 11:18 PM~9421899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wwwhhhooaaa...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## lidboy (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 6 2008, 09:13 PM~9626194
> *
> *


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@May 13 2006, 11:08 PM~5424997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn been og rydin for years huh!!!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Couple Flics to bring this topic back !!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9700766
> *Couple Flics to bring this topic back !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 with the white letters??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 3 2008, 11:00 PM~9602569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a fucking bad ass pic!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9702702
> *that is a fucking bad ass pic!
> *


x2


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9713645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE.......ALL WIEGHT NO GATE


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

no more got that on here long time ago


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 16 2008, 07:25 PM~9713645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuckk happened to that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9713645
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn it man


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

THIS IS ONE OF MY BEST


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 4 2008, 03:00 AM~9602569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that silver 64 is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

some of mine over the years


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 11:17 AM~9726760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight right there


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2007, 01:25 PM~9300630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0  *HERES A FEW FOR THE ARCHIVES.... * :0 




























:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

JUST DID SOME GRAPHICS!! ON MY PIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 23 2008, 05:09 AM~9761814
> *JUST DID SOME GRAPHICS!! ON MY PIC!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good HOPEMWEAR ...
Really luv the one's you posted on STREETLIFE's topic. you should post one or two of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 23 2008, 07:30 AM~9762263
> *Lookin good HOPEMWEAR ...
> Really luv the one's you posted on STREETLIFE's topic. you should post one or two of them! :thumbsup:
> *



thank's


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ONE MORE!!










:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

OK LAST ONE!!!! I'LL STOP FOR A WHILE!! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 4 2008, 12:00 AM~9602569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW this pic is gorgous


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

wow x1000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 25 2008, 06:07 AM~9780004
> *WOW this pic is gorgous
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Tucson Az it will *NEVER* snow again lol


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 18 2008, 10:15 AM~9726751
> *some of mine over the years
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 26 2007, 09:52 AM~9534090
> *I just saw this pic again in another topic......good memories......good times!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

my uncles n tha homies ride


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

my son cash startin early


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some pics i took at the houston LRm


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics i've taken from local shows


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my boy, only other person to ride my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

on a sunday aftrnoon at west side park in mcallen


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not a raider fan, but i love this pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

parking lot of jack in the box in san juan


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 26 2007, 01:52 PM~9534090
> *I just saw this pic again in another topic......good memories......good times!
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is just amazing...a true classic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*those are some very pictures....those are mostly ramdom car show pics..

but i think you should pick out the very FOR EXAMPLE.. the picture above ,the one where DIRTYSANCHEZ is just leaning on his car in the gas station with his club brother waiting to roll out..
He has nothing but lowriding on his mind in that picture....
that picture speaks to everyone that see it..*


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 12:43 PM~9790051
> *those are some very pictures....those are mostly ramdom car show pics..
> 
> but i think you should pick out the very FOR EXAMPLE.. the picture above ,the one where DIRTYSANCHEZ is just leaning on his car in the gas station with his club brother waiting to roll out..
> ...


*
X100 :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:09 PM~5424371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:16 PM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST...!!!*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST...!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 26 2008, 04:54 PM~9790490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT THINK THIS WOULD BE "THE BEST.."


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:10 AM~5424713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:30 AM~5424820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BEST...

RANDOM CAR SOW PICS ARE NOT THE "THE BEST"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what about this one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic is all washed up with b/s pics.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 05:07 PM~9790554
> *this topic is all washed up with b/s pics.
> *


*I FELL YOU...... I WISH I COULD DELET SOME OF THE REGULAR PICTURES..*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 26 2008, 05:03 PM~9790532
> *what about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


*WHY POST THIS PICTURE IN HERE....?????*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:04 PM~5424685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


layitlow classic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 04:11 PM~9790570
> *I FELL YOU...... I WISH I COULD DELET SOME OF THE REGULAR PICTURES..
> *


i see what yall sayin, theres alot of regular show pics in here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 13 2006, 10:15 PM~5424740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 03:43 PM~9790051
> *those are some very pictures....those are mostly ramdom car show pics..
> 
> but i think you should pick out the very I WILL REPEAT THIS....!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

one of my favorites...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Jan 21 2008, 08:40 PM~9751112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 03:02 PM~9790527
> *ONE OF THE BEST...
> 
> RANDOM CAR SOW PICS ARE NOT THE "THE BEST"
> *



WHY ARE THEY NOT GOOD PICS?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

can this get a pass?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]
aaaaawwww thats my dogs. what year was that?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 26 2008, 08:40 PM~9791557
> *WHY ARE THEY NOT GOOD PICS?
> *












*here is a picture someone posted...
would you consider this one of the best picture you have seen...?????

you can have a beautiful car show picture,but most of the ones post did not capture the moment...just random pics dont cut it..*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 26 2008, 08:55 PM~9791619
> *can this get a pass?
> 
> 
> ...


it get a :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9791557
> *WHY ARE THEY NOT GOOD PICS?
> *


Damn do you not get it?Look threw the topic just pics from a show does not count.

It has to seem in the moment something that will not be see again.

Do you get my drift or is it only a few of us that get it.

This pic sums it up for me in my eyes.










Pics like this count as some of the best.

A picture like this is not really the best of the best even though you may think so,










Or this,










Can you see the difference.I sure as fuck can.Bean is trying to keep a great thread alive.Lets try and keep the super best pics in here not just pics you may find to be your fav's so there for the "Best" in your eyes.

Again best of the best.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ TELL EM SON!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

should be' "NO!!"from texas' with those whack ass pics.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 26 2008, 06:55 PM~9791619
> *can this get a pass?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 26 2008, 11:19 PM~9793137
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2008, 10:26 PM~9792318
> *Damn do you not get it?Look threw the topic just pics from a show does not count.
> 
> It has to seem in the moment something that will not be see again.
> ...


*THANK YOU ....................*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*THIS IS A CLASSIC...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5427577
> *the now famous shot that resides on tattoo 76's back
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER NICE ONE..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:17 PM~5427694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 14 2006, 07:15 PM~5428811
> *My 62
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Do these fly? A couple of mine.....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 27 2008, 12:20 AM~9793448
> *Do these fly?  A couple of mine.....
> 
> *


SI...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 11:44 PM~9793276
> *THANK YOU ....................
> *


No problem.To bad not everyone will get it


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 27 2008, 01:20 AM~9793448
> *Do these fly?  A couple of mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU ALWAYS POST UP THE "BOMB" PICTURES...*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 11:33 PM~9793492
> *YOU ALWAYS POST UP THE "BOMB" PICTURES...
> *



Thanks....just didn't want to insult the topic. Just because I may think they look good, doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

.

:yes:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 27 2008, 01:35 AM~9793500
> *Thanks....just didn't want to insult the topic.  Just because I may think they look good, doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> 
> *


*you better post up more pictures.. you photograph speaks to alot of people.. there is a storie behind you pictures..*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*allbusiness------- :wave: :wave: 

no porn tonight homeboy...???*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 11:39 PM~9793523
> *you better post up more pictures.. you photograph speaks to alot of people.. there is a storie behind you pictures..
> *



Thanks....here's some from a quinceanera last summer. The daughter of someone in my club.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*do you have a pic of your camera...?*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 11:47 PM~9793560
> *do you have a pic of your camera...?
> *



No....not right now. Why?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 02:57 PM~9790504
> *I DONT THINK THIS WOULD BE "THE BEST.."
> *


X2


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 27 2008, 01:52 AM~9793591
> *No....not right now. Why?
> *


*just wanted to see what your working with... i'm still a student in this game...*


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW PICS FROM MY DAUGHTER'S QUINCEANERA.MY FRIEND FRANK MORENO WAS SUPPOSED TO ESCORT US BUT WAS NOT FEELING WELL A FEW DAYS EARLIER, AND TOLD ME TO COME PIC HIS RIDE UP AND USE FOR MY DAUGHTERS SPECIAL DAY.SOMETHING I WILL NEVER FORGET AS HE HAD JUST HAD GOT IT OUT FROM GETTING ALL THE BODY MODS AND FRESH PAINT DONE!MAN I THINK I WAS MORE NEVROUS THAN MY DAUGHTER,I WILL ALWAYS BE GRATEFUL TO FRANK ,CAUSE I HAD PROMISED HER THAT I WOULD TAKE HER IN A BOMB BUT MINE WAS NOT DONE YET,AND I WAS STILL ABLE TO DRIVE HER IN A BAD ASS BOMB


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SORRY SHOULD HAVE RESIZED THEM BETTER


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 27 2008, 09:10 AM~9793962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! the candyman work in the sun


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES A PICTURE IT TOOK ITS THE FIRST OF ITS KIND THAT I TAKE .....LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT PICS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*I dont think I have posted these....but BEAN am I good enough?*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*I can delete if they arent to the standard?*


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 27 2008, 02:46 AM~9794184
> *I dont think I have posted these....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN YOUR GOOD


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 06:11 PM~9790570
> *--THE PICTURE THAT CAPTURES THE MOMENT...
> --THE PICTURE THAT SPEAKS TO YOU ..
> --THE PICTURE THAT SPEAKS 1000 WORD....
> ...


I couldn't agree more, I'm trying to learn to get that eye that some seem to be blessed with, like Howard, Larissa Mr. Bean, Kutty, Toonz etc-etc so I give you every right to delete anything I may have posted that doesn't make this topic one of the greatest topics ever! Or one better yet, let me know what page or what picture I posted and I'll go in and delete it myself ... No problem or hesitation!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 05:57 PM~9790504
> *I DONT THINK THIS WOULD BE "THE BEST.."
> *


x2
& no disrespect, but the owner could've done a better job of scotch tape'n them together on the same people at the ends for it to be a seemless panaromic shot.


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Pit stop










Oh yes,He does drive it....










Newstyle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 27 2008, 02:29 AM~9794244
> *I can delete if they arent to the standard?
> 
> 
> ...


this one is bad ass 73Rivi


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 27 2008, 02:46 AM~9794184
> *I dont think I have posted these....but BEAN am I good enough?
> 
> 
> ...


MY JEFITOS BOMBA


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 PM~9793479
> *No problem.To bad not everyone will get it
> *


I agree 100%, I hate looking at stupid ass photo album pictures, I have thousands of those, I wanna see the best of the best.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

My Toys


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

a few of mines


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Groupe San Diego


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:46 PM~9797702
> *I agree 100%, I hate looking at stupid ass photo album pictures, I have thousands of those, I wanna see the best of the best.
> *


Agreed.And clearly some people still do not get it :ugh:

But atleast there are folks that do put up bad ass pics so it makes it all better.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 28 2008, 08:17 PM~9806244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

At the SLM show last year at Candlestick....


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2008, 09:58 AM~9794965
> *this one is bad ass 73Rivi
> *



thats born n east la from lifestlye glasshouse not a rivi


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think he's reffering to 73riviera the homie that posted the pic..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 28 2008, 10:58 PM~9810048
> *I think he's reffering to 73riviera the homie that posted the pic..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS IS MY BRO LIL EDDIE SIGNING THE NOW FAMOUS PICTURE! HERE IT IS!!!








THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER.. YOU COULD JUST FEEL THE LOVE THERE....


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 29 2008, 08:27 AM~9811841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how was that pic taken?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 29 2008, 08:44 AM~9811925
> *how was that pic taken?
> *


KUTTY WAS ON THE ROOF!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: now thats what I call a family for LIFE!!!!! thats what its all about!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

THA BEST PIC EVER!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Next Generation .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who have commented on my picture. I love photography as much as the next person and it does feel good knowing everyone else is enjoying the pictures. I will look for some other pics and post them up. 

Looking forward to 2008.....im ready....camera in hand!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2008, 09:02 PM~9791658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG "I" AFTER THER HOUSTON SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took that one of the Individuals after the Houston show :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 29 2008, 10:14 AM~9812111
> *KUTTY WAS ON THE ROOF!
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta catch me on the roof......at least I didn't fall on my ass.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 29 2008, 09:21 AM~9811810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good kita!!!


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 29 2008, 10:27 AM~9811841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man nothing shows the true heart and unity of lowrideing better gotta love that pic


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Dec 26 2007, 11:52 AM~9534090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dirty, he called you special :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 29 2008, 05:12 PM~9816132
> *Gotta catch me on the roof......at least I didn't fall on my ass.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THANKS FOR THAT PIC KUTTY!! NO WORDS TO SAY. BEST EVER BRO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST MY .02


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Dec 26 2007, 11:52 AM~9534090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
 YAY!*


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

good topic nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 30 2008, 03:05 AM~9819658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP SON FRUIT OF THE LOOM IS IN DA HIZZOUZE


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

*If I can ask - what camera's and lenses are being used? Mr. Bean, Kutty, Two Tonz, Hopemwear, Howard, Luxury ... I'm trying to soak up as much as I can working with my Nikon D50 ....*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 30 2008, 06:29 PM~9825640
> *If I can ask - what camera's and lenses are being used? Mr. Bean, Kutty, Two Tonz, Hopemwear, Howard, Luxury ... I'm trying to soak up as much as I can working with my Nikon D50 ....
> *



I was using the D50 but am now using the D80 with the 18-200 VR lens. I really liked the D50 and wish I didn't sell it.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I know that Twotonz is using the Canon 40D but used to use a Sony before that. The pic you were talking about was with his Sony.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*bro..i'm just a student in this photography game.. i'm learning for all these other guys like KUTTY AND TWOTONS AND 73 RIVERA AND HOWARD and the famous TORO AND OTHER...

i just have a point and shot SONY H9 POINT AND SHOT..*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a few of mine...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 30 2008, 09:29 PM~9825640
> *If I can ask - what camera's and lenses are being used? Mr. Bean, Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Howard, Luxury ... I'm trying to soak up as much as I can working with my Nikon D50 ....
> *


Hey SteelCity... currently I'm shooting with a Canon 20D and about 6 different lenses (we share up here :biggrin: ). Some of my pics were also taken with a Canon 10D and others, the older ones with a point and shoot Sony. 

Cool to see people studying everyone's pics- something I LOVE to do also!! Keep it up. I LOVE these photo threads :yes:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 PM~9826570
> *bro..i'm just a student in this photography game.. i'm learning for all these other guys like KUTTY AND TWOTONS AND 73 RIVERA AND HOWARD and the famous TORO AND OTHER...
> 
> i just have a point and shot SONY H9 POINT AND SHOT..
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 30 2008, 10:49 PM~9826468
> *I was using the D50 but am now using the D80 with the 18-200 VR lens.  I really liked the D50 and wish I didn't sell it.
> *


Would you recommend any other lenses for the D50? Good or Bad ...

I also was curious what lens give's you that fish eye look, like in the one I posted from elvolo with the Caddy?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Howard, B1gB0dYr0LLin, 72 kutty, MetchoMonteCarlo, Steel City Fam

:wave:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Howard your right, I study everyone's shot's and then go shoot my ass off! I shoot any & every thing, download them and then attempt to analize & learn from my mistakes. Its tough sometimes when your trying to teach yourself. Plus around these parts the only Lowriders are myself and 2 to 3 others, so I'm not fortunate enough to be able to shoot them. That's also 1 of many reason's why I'm greatful to yinz & this topic that Mr. Bean started.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 30 2008, 11:38 PM~9826861
> *Howard your right, I study everyone's shot's and then go shoot my ass off! I shoot any & every thing, download them and then attempt to analize & learn from my mistakes. Its tough sometimes when your trying to teach yourself. Plus around these parts the only Lowriders are myself and 2 to 3 others, so I'm not fortunate enough to be able to shoot them. That's also 1 of many reason's why I'm greatful to yinz & this topic that Mr. Bean started.
> *


Makes sense... keep shooting homie. Plus, you're probably in PA right? Any time you feel you need to hit up Detroit or come over to KY or OH for a show hit me up and we'll do some shooting together. :thumbsup: 

But yeah, threads like this keep coast to coast a short distance. Props to Beans!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 30 2008, 08:28 PM~9826772
> *Would you recommend any other lenses for the D50? Good or Bad ...
> 
> I also was curious what lens give's you that fish eye look, like in the one I posted from elvolo with the Caddy?
> *



I used a Tamron 28-300 for a long time with the D50 and it did pretty good. I would recommend getting the 18-200, especially for cars and car shows. There is a big difference when shooting cars...you need the extra wide angle of the 18. It will allow you to get a lot closer to the cars and still get the whole car. This is usually helpful for car shows where the rows are close together. You can get fisheye attachment lenses for the stock lens that comes with the D50 pretty cheap. I used a cheap one for a little while and it did okay. You can also fake the fisheye with photoshop....I have done it a few times and I am sure no one could tell.  


Some examples:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 30 2008, 11:42 PM~9826901
> *I used a Tamron 28-300 for a long time with the D50 and it did pretty good.  I would recommend getting the 18-200, especially for cars and car shows.  There is a big difference when shooting cars...you need the extra wide angle of the 18.  It will allow you to get a lot closer to the cars and still get the whole car.  This is usually helpful for car shows where the rows are close together.  You can get fisheye attachment lenses for the stock lens that comes with the D50 pretty cheap.  I used a cheap one for a little while and it did okay.  You can also fake the fisheye with photoshop....I have done it a few times and I am sure no one could tell.
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


What up Kutty... nice shots  Where do you shoot mostly? 

Man, I'm just NOT as familiar with the Nikon gear but people swear by it just like the loyal Canon-ists do. LOL I know you guys luck out on lenses since ALL Nikons are back compatible and you can use any Nikon lens ever made... that's true right?

*12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Howard, SQUEAKYG, 1 blck 66, showandgo, Ruthless2oo6, drasticbean, 72 kutty, Chevillacs, B1gB0dYr0LLin, juiced67impala, MetchoMonteCarlo*

Growing. :0


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2008, 11:41 PM~9826890
> *Makes sense... keep shooting homie.  Plus, you're probably in PA right?  Any time you feel you need to hit up Detroit or come over to KY or OH for a show hit me up and we'll do some shooting together.  :thumbsup:
> 
> But yeah, threads like this keep coast to coast a short distance.  Props to Beans!
> *



Thanks so much ( as it sounds like a broken record ) 
I'll be hitting up the LRM Show in Fla on the 30th of March ... You?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 PM~9826926
> *What up Kutty... nice shots   Where do you shoot mostly?
> 
> Man, I'm just NOT as familiar with the Nikon gear but people swear by it just like the loyal Canon-ists do.  LOL  I know you guys luck out on lenses since ALL Nikons are back compatible and you can use any Nikon lens ever made... that's true right?
> ...



I think it's just a matter of how it feels in your hands. They are both excellent cameras....I probably wouldn't shoot anything else other than two. Yeah the Nikon lenses are all compatible as far as I know.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

1 more question and then i'll shut da fuck up ....

Kutty; What are your thoughts for lenses when it comes to Landscapes and Models?

Thanks again fella's - My avatar is my actual mug shot and I don't look much different, please holla at me if you ever see me at a show. It happens from time to time!  
Plus I'm hoping to become more aquianted with Howard once I submit my applications for the back window palm trees ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i love this picture.. the colors just hits you in the face....like BAM..!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i try to carry my camera as much as i can...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i really like this pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MY LITTLE GIRL...THE PRINCESS.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THIS IS NICE..


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 08:59 PM~9827713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

From a wedding I did....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Some more of my classics

















New never before seen....East LA!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*hope you guys like this one...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

do you guys think this is ok...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i really love this pic..


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 bean great pics .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

I did not take these but they are great fuckin images.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

any body got an opinion on a nikon coolpix 8700..was the top camera in 2004..i got one..jus tryin to see if i should still use it or upgrade..got it for 100 so iant trippin.. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 03:34 AM~9829326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: like the reflection of the ppl walkin by..inside the paint..


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

This was the best thing to come out of Lay it Low..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 02:06 AM~9829234
> *I did not take these but they are great fuckin images.
> 
> 
> ...


wow....I took those a few years ago when we were on our way to visit Chago in the hospital......


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok yall..hahha

Here are some more of mine......Pasaden Dukes


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

double tap..*edit post


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 31 2008, 08:05 AM~9830014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Shyt!!!!!!!!!!! That pic might be one of the best that says alot!!!
Looks like a meeting of Samurai Bushido Warriors....

SOOO DAM BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Some Detroit lowriding for everyone...



















That's the GM World Headquarters in the background...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A few more from all around...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard, excellent photos as always!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 31 2008, 05:53 PM~9830321
> *A few more from all around...
> 
> 
> ...


This one right here says it all :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Here's a couple that I'm working with ... 
Any & All Constructive Criticism is encouraged and welcomed.*

My car at a show this past summer 









A restored tow truck. They mounted two bumpers if you look closely.









A kandy painted 57 ( kandy's rare around here )









Same 57 - more oblique 









Me & Tufly ( layitlow member ) extending & welding up some control arms.









Tufly's old regal & My car at the same show last summer as the firs image.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 31 2008, 09:54 AM~9830856
> *Here's a couple that I'm working with ...
> Any & All Constructive Criticism is encouraged and welcomed.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 02:32 PM~9831692
> *ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA BUSTED :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 31 2008, 07:00 AM~9829643
> *ok yall..hahha
> 
> Here are some more of mine......Pasaden Dukes
> ...


That is a sweet pic.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 31 2008, 02:36 PM~9833054
> *That is a sweet pic.
> *


Thanks brother....those are reflections of clouds in the patterns....
I saw it and said oh shit....I jumped up on homies garbage can and shot it then almost fell on my arse....ahahhahahahah


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:32 AM~9831692
> *ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA Why the hell they dress like that if its going to bother them if people take pics of em and stare :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 31 2008, 08:39 PM~9834560
> *HAHAHAHA Why the hell they dress like that if its going to bother them if people take pics of em and stare  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Girlz are funny; you got on a skimpy skin tight outfit that spandex from the 80's is jealous of with clear high heeled pumps on! 
What'd you think guys was gonna do when you step out da house? :loco:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 31 2008, 01:04 PM~9830950
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I'm trying ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 31 2008, 09:33 PM~9837145
> *:biggrin: Girlz are funny; you got on a skimpy skin tight outfit that spandex from the 80's is jealous of with clear high heeled pumps on!
> What'd you think guys was gonna do when you step out da house?  :loco:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I've always liked this shot homie....:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 31 2008, 08:53 AM~9830321
> *A few more from all around...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:32 AM~9831692
> *ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *



Best :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 30 2008, 05:29 PM~9825640
> *If I can ask - what camera's and lenses are being used? Mr. Bean, Kutty, Two Tonz, Hopemwear, Howard, Luxury ... I'm trying to soak up as much as I can working with my Nikon D50 ....
> *


like Kutty said i was using the Sony F828 for the last 3yrs. I just upgraded to an SLR this December. I now shoot with the Canon 40d with the stock lense 28-135 IS.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2008, 12:36 AM~9838996
> *like Kutty said i was using the Sony F828 for the last 3yrs.  I just upgraded to an SLR this December.  I now shoot with the Canon 40d with the stock lense 28-135 IS.
> *


I just went from a D80 to a D300. I started with a D50. The D50 is a great camera!

Lens Suggestions
Tamron 17-50 2.8 - This stays on my camera 99% of the time.
Nikon 18-200 VR - I used this the most before the Tamron.
Sigma 10-20 - Just got this wide angle lens.
Nikon 50mm 1.8 - Always good to have in your camera bag but I have to admit I never use it...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2008, 08:18 AM~9840081
> *I just went from a D80 to a D300. I started with a D50. The D50 is a great camera!
> *



I really wanted to get that D300 but opted to get my own studio equipment and stay with the D80 for now.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2008, 08:18 AM~9840081
> *I just went from a D80 to a D300. I started with a D50. The D50 is a great camera!
> *



I really wanted to get that D300 but opted to get my own studio equipment and stay with the D80 for now.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 1 2008, 08:23 AM~9840099
> *I really wanted to get that D300 but opted to get my own studio equipment and stay with the D80 for now.
> *


That's probably what I should have done since the D80 is such a great camera. I do wish I still had it sometimes...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

my 78 candyllac


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

DOING SOME MORE GRAPHICS!!









AND I TOOK THE PIC AS WELL


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS ONE TOO!!!!!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Feb 2 2008, 03:06 PM~9850007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 02:32 PM~9831692
> *ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA

You can tell by the pics that the fat one ratted you out !!!!

fuckin hater!
:biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:32 AM~9831692
> *ok, I was at LRM Miami 04. I was trying to take pics of these insanly skinny chics with out getting caught. I didn't notice their expressions until I viewed the pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK,them bolillos we doin them a favor


----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 2 2008, 09:57 PM~9851492
> *HAHAHA
> 
> You can tell by the pics that the fat one ratted you out !!!!
> ...


lol suprised I didnt get attacked by her, like water boys momma


----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Feb 2 2008, 08:09 PM~9850677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Adam... :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 31 2008, 12:26 PM~9830604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... nobueno and BLVD have taken some inspirational shots as well :yes: Thanks Firefly. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 2 2008, 08:57 PM~9851492
> *HAHAHA
> 
> You can tell by the pics that the fat one ratted you out !!!!
> ...


she just mad cause u wasnt taking pics of her fat ass


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

View My TinyFx


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

View My TinyFx


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

<object allowFullScreen="true" allowNetworking="all" allowScriptAccess="always" data="http://program.flektor.com/program/fplayer.swf" height="340" id="flashapp_683228973" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="flashvars" value="loop=true&flekvid=_1202176821_914362_43665_2_0_002_000&displayMode=flek&mode=autoplay&playerStile=none"/><param name="movie" value="http://program.flektor.com/program/fplayer.swf"/></object>


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)

WHATS UP HOWARD? GREAT ANGLE ON THE CHEVY, LIKE THE REFLECTION IN THE BUMPER, MAKES IT THAT MUCH MORE INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SUP Tommy!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Whats up Whit. OBSESSION up in here tonight. You coming up to that show in Anderson this weekend?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 06:19 PM~9790595
> *layitlow classic
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 06:35 PM~9790663
> *one of my favorites...
> 
> 
> ...


super great pic


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 4 2008, 02:00 AM~9602569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Feb 4 2008, 11:11 PM~9865586
> *WHATS UP HOWARD? GREAT ANGLE ON THE CHEVY, LIKE THE REFLECTION IN THE BUMPER, MAKES IT THAT MUCH MORE INTERESTING :biggrin:
> *


I don't like the reflection... :no: And everyone says it makes it more interesting/better. LOL I tried to remove it but it didn't look good so I left it. :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ridin_low_4_life (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 09:45 PM~5429540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the 54 they made on monster garage


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridin_low_4_life_@Feb 6 2008, 07:34 AM~9876470
> *is this the 54 they made on monster garage
> *


That is Jesse James personal caddy........wasn't on Monster garage that I know of


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

No it was on the show as an episode ... But Jesse did keep it for himself personally ...

First aired: 3/15/2004 
Project vehicle: 1954 Chevrolet 2-door sedan A team of senior car customizing legends were summoned to transform an old school car into a modern chariot worthy of the Caesar of mechanics. With 393 years of experience under one roof, will they make history for the Monster Garage, or will they just become history? Design team: Bill Hines (as Bill 'the Lead Slinger' Hines) (83) (lead slinger) Dick Dean (automotive artist) Gene Winfield (body specialist) Fat Jack (custom chassis fabricator) John Robinson, Jr. (as John Robinson) (crane mechanic) Norm Grabowski (as Norm 'El Polacko' Grabowski) (hod rodder, actor/car enthusiast, sculpter) Tom Taylor (hod rod illustrator) Build team: Bill Hines (as Bill 'the Lead Slinger' Hines) (83), custom-car builder from Garden Grove, California Dick Dean, custom-car builder from San Jacinto, California Gene Winfield, custom-car builder of Gene Winfield's Rod and Custom from Mojave, California Fat Jack, custom-car builder from Lake Elsinore, California John Robinson, Jr. (as John Robinson) crane mechanic from Long Beach, California Norm Grabowski (as Norm 'El Polacko' Grabowski), retired actor and hot-rod owner from Lead Hill, Arkansas Michael Hines (as Mike), Bill's son


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now. 
Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!

Thanks again, 
Eternally greatful for your time, encouragment & guidance


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

rain or shine it dont matter we still roll in BC :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 6 2008, 01:12 PM~9877289
> *What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now.
> Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
> Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!
> ...


Can't wait to see some of your shots... :thumbsup:


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 6 2008, 10:12 AM~9877289
> *What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now.
> Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
> Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!
> ...



No problem man, can't wait to see the pics. You are going to love the versatility of that lens!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)

> *What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now.
> Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
> Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for compliments. I 'm new to layitlow so thats cool that you enjoy the work that you have seen so far, I have noticed in topics like this the people are real supportive of each other and like to see the next man or woman progress to the next level. I look forward to networking with new people and building onto the friendships i've already made with some of you.....so thanks again I really look forward to seeing your work in the near future, and to all the other creative minds in here keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 09:59 PM~9866687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY COW!!! :uh:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 22 2007, 07:18 PM~9284434
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> havent seen her in years
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
i swear this is the BEST 63' i've EVER seen!
   :yes: :yes:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Feb 7 2008, 01:52 AM~9883511
> *Thanks alot for compliments. I 'm new to layitlow so thats cool that you enjoy the work that you have seen so far, I have noticed in topics like this the people are real supportive of each other and like to see the next man or woman progress to the next level. I look forward to networking with new people and building onto the friendships i've already made with some of you.....so thanks again I really look forward to seeing your work in the near future, and to all the other creative minds in here keep up the great work :thumbsup:
> *


Give them some more Adam... :yes:


----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)

> *Give them some more Adam...*


Hey Howard how have things been on your side of town, we need to get together one day and chop it up about photography, maybe bounce some ideas around.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 6 2008, 10:12 AM~9877289
> *What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now.
> Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
> Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!
> ...


Thanks very much! I too am inspired by those mentioned in your post! Lots of talent here and no egos!


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Feb 8 2008, 12:51 AM~9893031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Badass topic...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard+Feb 6 2008, 09:55 PM~9880656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you all again.... 
I got a girl who asked me to shoot her coming up on Saturday & then I'll be leaving for Jamaica next Saturday night, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a shot or two comes out good and safe enough to post!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 11:01 AM~9876543
> *That is Jesse James personal caddy........wasn't on Monster garage that I know of
> *


That's not a caddy, it's a chevy. & it was built on monster garage. They dedicated a whole episode to it. I have it on DVD.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Feb 6 2008, 11:07 AM~9877578
> *rain or shine it dont matter we still roll in BC  :biggrin:
> 
> *



same in TUCSON AZ


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

hey fellas, ive been going to some stores and checkin out some cameras...i'm not sure what i should get...i really want an SLR but they seem too pricey, and i only have about 500 to work with...I wanna thank twotonz for linking me up on some cams on ebay but i wanna get warranty and all the good shit for it, just in case.
since the SLRs are a little bit out of my price range, i was leaning towards the Sony H7. Do you guys think that is a good substitute for a SLR? or should i just save a lil more for an actual SLR? I also seen an Olympus with image stablization and "live view" for about 600. right now i have some cheapy sony cybershot 7.1MP. i really like the type of pictures posted in here and want to capture similar type of images. any help? thanks.

here are some images that i took with the cybershot 7.1MP, i know it's not the greatest camera but it's all i got to work with as of now:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*do you guys like this one...??*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 11 2008, 01:05 AM~9914311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is ok i like this one better


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I WANT TO GIVE PROPS TO ALL THIS CATS ON HERE TAKING SOME CLEAN PICTURES. I HAVE A QUESTION THOUGH. IVE HAD THIS CAMERA FOR A WHILE NOW. I GOT FOR $50 AND NEVER USED IT. I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT. ARE ANY OF YOU FAMILIAR WITH IT. MAYBE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A MANUAL FOR IT. IT'S A PENTAX ZX-10.


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

TOOK THESE TWO LAST YEAR AT TAMPA I THOUGHT THEY CAME OUT PRETTY TIGHT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

What do you guys think about this one?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Feb 11 2008, 11:38 AM~9916584
> *TOOK THESE TWO LAST YEAR AT TAMPA I THOUGHT THEY CAME OUT PRETTY TIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


happen to know what color that is?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 12 2008, 01:17 AM~9921785
> *What do you guys think about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice anymore shots of the baby linc ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 12 2008, 10:36 AM~9923742
> *Very nice anymore shots of the baby linc ?
> *


Thanks bro... here's one..


----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

******** HOW EXACTLY DO YOU JUDGE A BEST PICTURES OF LAYITLOW???
ARE YOU REFFERING TO THE ACTION OR CAR IN THE PICTURES IS SO EXTREME, SUCH A TIGHT RIDE SUCH AS LOCO 64 AND IF IT WAS TO BE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET A PICTURE WOULD BE CONSIDERED BEST OF LAYITLOW PICTURES? OR ARE YOU REFFERING TO HAVING A PICTURE THAT IS GREAT FROM A PHOTOGRAPHERS POINT OF VIEW? SUCH AS QUALITY WITH ANGLE ECT ECT ECT




JUST WONDERING.


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2006, 07:46 PM~5835274
> *71 Monte is a sight to see in person! Perhaps the nicest ever built IMO.
> *


anyone gots pictures of that blue impala


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey guys .. Awesome thread!!

I didnt have time to go through all the pages.. but the ones I did see were great!.. 
love the different angles and the many different moments caught on camera

cheers
Damo


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 6 2008, 09:12 AM~9877289
> *What's up fella's - Welp moneys tight due to my wedding, but I took your advice and bought the a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. It's a Quantaray, but again; money's tight right now.
> Can't wait to use it. Thanks to all who guided me, and who inspire me.
> Howard, 72 Kutty, TwoTonz, Hopemwear, Knightstalker, Toro, El Volo, nobueno, 73 Riviera, Mr. Bean who got da eye too! & Mr. Lowkey (whom I'm just becoming familiar with - greatr pics ) and any others I may have missed - believe me it's not intentional!
> ...


 Thanks man... I really appreciate the good words... 

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work!


-V-


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Feb 13 2008, 05:01 PM~9934154
> * Thanks man... I really appreciate the good words...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work!
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
You are an inspiration and photography role model to me; jus giving proper respect that's been earned!

I also appreciate the communication as of late ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

MOONFLOWER LIFESTYLE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 10 2008, 09:40 PM~9912652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 08:00 PM~9990866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 08:00 PM~9990866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 08:00 PM~9990866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice composition!


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9998645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ................ :uh:






J/K Nice pic


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 21 2008, 08:57 PM~10000602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10001321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice picture! It needs more color, try hitting it up with photoshop


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 21 2008, 11:51 PM~10000499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 22 2008, 09:23 AM~10003842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S ORGULLO MEXICANO FEW YEARS BACK GETTING READY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW FOR THE TITTLE!!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Great pic hopemwear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 22 2008, 11:57 PM~10010291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10001321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Noah! Messed around with it a bit, hope you don't mind.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 22 2008, 07:27 AM~10003507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

[*quote=Regal King,Feb 12 2008, 07:26 PM~9927780]
******** HOW EXACTLY DO YOU JUDGE A BEST PICTURES OF LAYITLOW???
ARE YOU REFFERING TO THE ACTION OR CAR IN THE PICTURES IS SO EXTREME, SUCH A TIGHT RIDE SUCH AS LOCO 64 AND IF IT WAS TO BE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET A PICTURE WOULD BE CONSIDERED BEST OF LAYITLOW PICTURES? OR ARE YOU REFFERING TO HAVING A PICTURE THAT IS GREAT FROM A PHOTOGRAPHERS POINT OF VIEW? SUCH AS QUALITY WITH ANGLE ECT ECT ECT
JUST WONDERING. 
[/quote]
*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Feb 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10012297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, both actually.

As long as they're not just random pictures some people like to post in here. Alot of people think any picture of a car they like is a 'best of layitlow picture'. But that's WRONG.

The picture can be 'best of layitlow' because it's a quality pic of a great car. Or it can be 'best of layitlow' because it captured a special moment (i.e a show car driving down the street or one of those moments that only that picture captures)

Bean quoted some good examples a few pages back.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

For me, one of the best.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 23 2008, 02:05 PM~10012502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

1 of my favorite future lowrider/cowboys fan :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> [*quote=Regal King,Feb 12 2008, 07:26 PM~9927780]
> ******** HOW EXACTLY DO YOU JUDGE A BEST PICTURES OF LAYITLOW???
> ARE YOU REFFERING TO THE ACTION OR CAR IN THE PICTURES IS SO EXTREME, SUCH A TIGHT RIDE SUCH AS LOCO 64 AND IF IT WAS TO BE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET A PICTURE WOULD BE CONSIDERED BEST OF LAYITLOW PICTURES? OR ARE YOU REFFERING TO HAVING A PICTURE THAT IS GREAT FROM A PHOTOGRAPHERS POINT OF VIEW? SUCH AS QUALITY WITH ANGLE ECT ECT ECT
> JUST WONDERING.
> *


*
*
[/quote]
I THINK THE BEST WAY TO PUT THIS IS LIKE IF YOU'RE F*****G ITS NOT WHAT YOU F*** BUT HOW YOU SHOOT IT :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> [/b]


I THINK THE BEST WAY TO PUT THIS IS LIKE IF YOU'RE F*****G ITS NOT WHAT YOU F*** BUT HOW YOU SHOOT IT :uh: 
[/quote]
PASS THE BEER OVER HERE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 24 2008, 10:07 PM~10022369
> *I THINK THE BEST WAY TO PUT THIS IS LIKE IF YOU'RE F*****G ITS NOT WHAT YOU F*** BUT HOW YOU SHOOT IT  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: I think you mean its not always what you shoot but how you shoot it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10022429
> *:biggrin: I think you mean its not always what you shoot but how you shoot it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2008, 11:13 PM~10022429
> *:biggrin: I think you mean its not always what you shoot but how you shoot it
> *


 whats up twotonz. . . .


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 24 2008, 05:30 AM~10016576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 A CLASSIC PIC :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Feb 24 2008, 10:25 PM~10022558
> *whats up twotonz. . . .
> *


nothing much bro.....just here loading the pictures from todays shoot onto my computer


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10022429
> *:biggrin: I think you mean its not always what you shoot but how you shoot it
> *


I LIKE THIS BUT OTHERS MIGHT NOT :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10022598
> *I LIKE THIS BUT OTHERS MIGHT NOT  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


ay Joe....sorry about the small ding on the hood....dont know how it got there :dunno: 



























:| :|


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> I THINK THE BEST WAY TO PUT THIS IS LIKE IF YOU'RE F*****G ITS NOT WHAT YOU F*** BUT HOW YOU SHOOT IT :uh:


PASS THE BEER OVER HERE !!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10022818
> *ay Joe....sorry about the small ding on the hood....dont know how it got there :dunno:
> :|  :|
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Found this on LIL a while ago, like the atmosphere









Took this last summer in the Stockholm cruise, check out the japaneese tourbus :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

sup peoples, i need some advice on what camera would be best. i have had two cameras in mind for a while:

*Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1-Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Kit - Black*
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Canon-Digit...roductDetail.do
• 10.1 megapixels
• 3fps continuous shooting
• 9-point autofocus
• 2.5" LCD screen
• Includes 18-55mm lens
• Self-cleaning sensor
*
Sony alpha DSLR-A200K 10.2-Megapixel Camera Body and 18-70mm f3.5-5.6 Standard Zoom Lens*
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony-alpha-...roductDetail.do
• 10.2 megapixels
• Expanded ISO sensitivity
• 2.7” LCD screen
• Image stabilization
• 18-70mm f3.5-5.6 lens
• CF/MS PRO Duo card slot

since they are the same price from that site, i just want to know which one is better as in more reliable and more features. they both come with a lens but i dont know if its worth the extra money. the Canon cam is also sold with no kit (lense) for $100 cheaper so i don't know if that would be better and just buy a better lense at a later time.
thanks to anyone that can help me out.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> TOOK THESE TWO LAST YEAR AT TAMPA I THOUGHT THEY CAME OUT PRETTY TIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10036774
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Big Ups to Big uce!!!! TTT!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C TORONTO, CANADA


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow. this picture to me actually seems sad  Its like you have a champion caged in and hes all alone. I dont know why but looking at this picture i see sadness


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 27 2008, 01:59 AM~10040250
> *Found this on LIL a while ago, like the atmosphere
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of 62s but that rag looks bad!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10078385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this picture is :0


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 08:23 PM~10079557
> *Wow. this picture to me actually seems sad    Its like you have a champion caged in and hes all alone. I dont know why but looking at this picture i see sadness
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Great view point .... I actually look at it as it appearing to look like you can backyard build something of that magnitude .... It show's me hope!

- Please understand its just an appearance - I'm not saying whether it was or was not built in that type of an environment -


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

some of the homies cars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 3 2008, 06:09 PM~10079915
> *:thumbsup: Great view point .... I actually look at it as it appearing to look like you can backyard build something of that magnitude .... It show's me hope!
> 
> - Please understand its just an appearance - I'm not saying whether it was or was not built in that type of an environment -
> *



I can see that too  Its really a beautiful car and i guess to me it should be surrounded by people that admire it. Great picture for sure  


hook me up with some votes guys  LINK TO VOTE</a>








:cheesy:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 11:29 PM~10081159
> *
> 
> 
> ...




those are some bad ass pics of a bad ass ride... keep that shit up man..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10081185
> *I can see that too    Its really a beautiful car and i guess to me it should be surrounded by people that admire it. Great picture for sure
> hook me up with some votes guys   LINK TO VOTE</a>
> 
> ...



you got my vote...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Back from my Jamaican Honeymoon .... Great pics Homies!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10081241
> *you got my vote...
> *



:biggrin: I know you know this ride very well  Thanks


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 21 2008, 08:57 PM~10000602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS FUCKING GANGSTA!!!!!


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 3 2008, 08:47 PM~10081368
> *Back from my Jamaican Honeymoon .... Great pics Homies!
> 
> 
> ...


 WHOA


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 11:55 PM~10081425
> *:biggrin:  I know you know this ride very well    Thanks
> *



you know this man...lol


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

what does TTT mean?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 4 2008, 03:34 PM~10088169
> *what does TTT mean?
> *


To The Top... bumping a topic to the top of the forum.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2006, 10:14 AM~5426669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

preciated 
long roof where you from?
and how do you quote people?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

never mind hahahaha i kno how to quote


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this is pheonix 08


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

more pheonix.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

pheonix 08


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:16 PM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 12:10 AM~5424713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great picture


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2006, 01:42 AM~5425129
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> 
> ...


lol good pic also


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 5 2008, 09:03 PM~10097901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of 67's, I just don't like the tail lights. But this one is really nice.


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PBOY_@Mar 5 2008, 06:01 PM~10097886
> *great picture
> *


double that!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

BEAN YOU TAKE THE BEST PICS


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

KLASSIC


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 6 2008, 11:55 PM~10109813
> *KLASSIC
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this one i took.... kids and lowrider ==== :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10097901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i took this pic :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Japan..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10116038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good one! Love the lighting & that it's an LTD too, not typical!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 7 2008, 12:30 AM~10110816
> *Japan..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 3 2008, 07:34 PM~10081213
> *those are some bad ass pics of a bad ass ride... keep that shit up man..
> *


thanks EGGZ


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10116790
> *Good one! Love the lighting & that it's an LTD too, not typical!
> *


yup that my dads LTD :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

anymore pics of this Monte?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

just trying out a new camera on this model car (Nova). what do you guys think? can't wait to try it out on the next show. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10133749
> *anymore pics of this Monte?
> 
> 
> ...


get on the "brown rides" topic or the monte carlo topic.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

I GOT U NOAH HOLD ON FOR PICS OF THE MONTE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2008, 06:42 PM~10136951
> *I GOT U NOAH HOLD ON FOR PICS OF THE MONTE
> *


thanks. im the fella that talked to you at the phoenix show and said this was my screen saver for a long time. looks good homie.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10117354
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Xs374876493409805843-059--43


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*JUS A FEW....PHOENIX -08-..... *


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2008, 08:42 PM~10136951
> *I GOT U NOAH HOLD ON FOR PICS OF THE MONTE
> *


Thanks sir. I love a Clean 78,79 or 80 MC


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 10 2008, 08:40 PM~10137594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

this is a bad ass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2008, 06:48 PM~10137019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is 1 bad ass monte does anyone got a pic of the roof i wanna see the way the sunroofs look


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10137594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*ok let start posting some really nice pics..*


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 12 2008, 02:07 PM~10151439
> *ok let start posting some really nice pics..
> *


x2 _ sorry bout mine ...
Lost focus of the objective!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

These are some nice snaps of a vert 68' in SAUDI ARABIA the dude is a friend of a friend mine, and the car club is called LOW UNIT C.C. JEDDAH, SAUDI ARABIA CHAPTER


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 18 2008, 04:58 AM~10195224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Mar 18 2008, 03:10 AM~10195237
> *Damn, so even the ************ are driving lows now...
> *


Dude at least appreciate it man, there is no need to call them "************" many of them are rich and yeah they have cars over there that you prolly rarely see in States or Canada or Mexico or anywhere else. So I would still appreciate for what their doing with impalas and caprices and caddys bro!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

[/quote]
SHE IS HOTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

>


SHE IS HOTT
[/quote]


x2


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 18 2008, 03:33 AM~10195264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> SHE IS HOTT


x2
[/quote]
x 10


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Dope shit right here, Rhino was fuckin bad too


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 18 2008, 05:11 AM~10195241
> *Dude at least appreciate it man, there is no need to call them "************" many of them are rich and yeah they have cars over there that you prolly rarely see in States or Canada or Mexico or anywhere else. So I would still appreciate for what their doing with impalas and caprices and caddys bro!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 18 2008, 08:09 AM~10195957
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:27 AM~10203474
> *Dope shit right here, Rhino was fuckin bad too
> 
> 
> ...


must b nice :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Mar 18 2008, 03:10 AM~10195237
> *Damn, so even the ************ are driving lows now...
> *


wow! YOU'RE AN IDIOT! 


i call it the way i see it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Mar 18 2008, 05:00 AM~10195348
> *
> *


HOLY SHIT! look at that boot thing.
im supprised it doesnt have a pair of nuts on it to proove its running the foot show.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Mar 18 2008, 10:03 AM~10195939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really kool picture


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 02:12 AM~10212578
> *wow! YOU'RE AN IDIOT!
> i call it the way i see it.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 02:12 AM~10212578
> *wow! YOU'RE AN IDIOT!
> i call it the way i see it.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 02:12 AM~10212578
> *wow! YOU'RE AN IDIOT!
> i call it the way i see it.
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 19 2008, 04:27 AM~10203474
> *Dope shit right here, Rhino was fuckin bad too
> 
> 
> ...


GET TO WORK


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2008, 12:37 PM~10234539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whooooooooah! 

These are wicked!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 0


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2008, 12:36 PM~10222564
> *x2
> *


fuck u!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

YOU MOTHER FUCKERS CANT TAKE A JOKE. DELETING MY POST EVERY FUCKING TIME... WAD DA FUCK... :thumbsdown:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Mar 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10238981
> *YOU MOTHER FUCKERS CANT TAKE A JOKE. DELETING MY POST EVERY FUCKING TIME... WAD DA FUCK... :thumbsdown:
> *


o'yeah sorry, i forgot the halarity in the word "******". thanks for reminding us to laugh. youre fuckin funny for real bro. keep at it. youre bound to get even better.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

NO, your thinking of my other post... Anyways, doesn't really matter...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:dunno: sorta blurry


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like i like


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, badass pic of your car :0 
but it's just a photoshop, your bitch is a trailer queen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 25 2008, 12:48 PM~10251922
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, badass pic of your car :0
> but it's just a photoshop, your bitch is a trailer queen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA RIGHT THEY DONT HOP TRAILER QUEENS ON THA FREEWAY,TRAILER QUEEN MY ASS THIS IS A REAL STREET CAR. :angry:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10251943
> *YEA RIGHT THEY DONT HOP TRAILER QUEENS ON THA FREEWAY,TRAILER QUEEN MY ASS THIS IS A REAL STREET CAR. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah that's right homie, it's a real street car and a real hopper, i like it.
that's a doc paint job or other? :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2008, 01:31 PM~10252241
> *bad ass pic!
> *


X2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10137594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats taken them so long??


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

getting them going at a young age...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 25 2008, 06:10 PM~10253007
> *getting them going at a young age...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Right click & save this one, No Doubt !!!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Kutty :wave:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 12:58 PM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean pic :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

SAN DIEGO CALIFAS1!!!!
JUSTIILOWW SAN DIEGO C.C.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:29 AM~10257400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The girl on the phone is the best in this one !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*


I JUST TOOK THIS PICTURE YESTERDAY UNDER THE BAY BRIDGE DURING THE FILMING OF A MOVIE, ANY FEEDBACK ON IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED...*


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres pictures ive taken over the years
*let me know what you think*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*MY RIDE LAST NIGHT AT THE FILMING OF A MOVIE THAT WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR*


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

whats the name of the movie bro?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

whats the name of the movie bro?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

whats the name of the movie bro?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Mar 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10265642
> *whats the name of the movie bro?
> *


The name has not been confirmed yet, but I can say that allot of the actors from Bound by Honor are in this film, and might not make it to the big screen since the budget was not a major budget, but it sounds like they are trying to push it since some of the directors and crew from the movie "Ray" are supporting this film


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Regal King, sxty4 ss, Twotonz

:wave:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 10:18 PM~10265688
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Regal King, sxty4 ss, Twotonz
> 
> ...


what up


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAV'S


----------



## steillex (Feb 24, 2006)

nice lac bro!!!!
got more pics of this badass???


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> where do you get this shyt


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 12 2008, 12:07 PM~10151439
> *ok let start posting some really nice pics..
> *


Good luck on that one Bean.

You started a great topic but some folks do not get the best of the best program.

Ohwell I guess out of 50 pics 10 to 15 are really badass the rest are on the good list not the best IMO.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 29 2008, 08:57 PM~10286705
> *
> *


I LIKE THIS PIC, REAL RIDING RIGHT THERE!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took this pic and I like it, it's of my elco undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:56 AM~10288183
> *I took this pic and I like it, it's of my elco undercarriage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 29 2008, 08:57 PM~10286705
> *
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10073029
> *sup peoples, i need some advice on what camera would be best. i have had two cameras in mind for a while:
> 
> Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1-Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Kit - Black
> ...


Get the Canon, buying a Sony SLR is a waste of an SLR purchase IMO. I have a Canon XT and i'll never go with anyone but Canon now.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 31 2008, 07:43 PM~10303003
> *Get the Canon, buying a Sony SLR is a waste of an SLR purchase IMO. I have a Canon XT and i'll never go with anyone but Canon now.
> *


thanks but too late...i already bought different one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

DAMN!!!!wheres the rest of this bitch?








[/quote]


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Classics ...


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

shes tryin 2 be like uncle :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10328932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a really cool shot


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2008, 05:44 PM~10328932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE FLICKA.. I LIKE THE VIEW HOMES!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 4 2008, 12:43 AM~10330796
> *<span style='color:blue'>x2*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

yup check out the website DEADENDMAGAZINE.COM a better magazine then printed ones


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 5 2008, 01:43 AM~10340523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 THA RAG 4 THA GOLD 1


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Apr 5 2008, 09:51 AM~10341817


Stunning picture!! :0

Sorry, miniature ride not for sale.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















SWANGIN'!!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Apr 7 2008, 05:05 PM~10358724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took this pic back in the veteran's day car show '07 when it was still for sale


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10361138
> *took this pic back in the veteran's day car show '07 when it was still for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, I didnt know he was trying to sell it back then. Heres another one


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

mikes ride


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

love this ride


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

06 pomona


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 5 2008, 12:42 PM~10342476
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where can one by this toy?


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2008, 08:33 AM~10363118
> *where can one by this toy?
> *


X2


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2008, 09:33 AM~10363118
> *where can one by this toy?
> *



his website or the model car section


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

went through this whole thread (spent the better part of the day) and I can honestly say I learned a lot, saw alot, and have grown even closer to the lowrider lifstyle. I hope my 81 cadi will be worthy in a thread like this soon. Keep posting everyone!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Not like I support the thought but an interesting pic.....


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## chevyryda (Sep 21, 2007)

this pic is priceless! it shows the love of the game at an early age!
my grandaughter!


----------



## chevyryda (Sep 21, 2007)

love of the game at an early age!


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2008, 06:14 AM~10387304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmm , i mis my old 64


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2008, 06:14 AM~10387304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmm , i mis my old 64


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2008, 08:33 AM~10363118
> *where can one by this toy?
> *


It's build by me and unfortunately not for sale. The stock '64 is made by Maisto and can only drive and steer.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2008, 04:14 AM~10387304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



@Robert.

I told you:

Dont sell it :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 10 2008, 12:13 AM~10378316
> *Not like I support the thought but an interesting pic.....
> 
> 
> ...



I do!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 15 2008, 02:21 PM~10422948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10378316
> *Not like I support the thought but an interesting pic.....
> 
> 
> ...


can someone possibly explain this to me...???

i will say, i have that video and every time i see that part, it makes me a little ill.


----------



## lolo68caprice (May 6, 2005)




----------



## lolo68caprice (May 6, 2005)




----------



## lolo68caprice (May 6, 2005)

Hope you guys like my pics of my ride.


----------



## lolo68caprice (May 6, 2005)

My new shoes


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Imperial Material...


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10456841
> *Imperial Material...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0  :biggrin: Sick


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10456841
> *Imperial Material...
> 
> 
> ...


real lowriders..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

X123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 PM~10456841
> *Imperial Material...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sic pic! :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Apr 15 2008, 09:56 AM~10413752
> *I do!
> *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

A lil pic I took the other day.....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

another


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

and one mo'


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Japan...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Welding up the rack.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I think everyone feels a little joy when hitting the switch. Here is my son at getting his first licks on at almost a year old.


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Feb 2 2008, 10:34 PM~9851710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 12:49 AM~5424903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: THIS BITCH IS COLD BLOODED


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 15 2008, 09:33 PM~10426489
> *can someone possibly explain this to me...???
> 
> i will say, i have that video and every time i see that part, it makes me a little ill.
> *


People reference the cars with crazy ass lock ups like that, as circus cars because most of them don't even drive, a lot of them have insanely extended/re-located trailing arms and such.  :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 05:33 AM~10465050
> *People reference the cars with crazy ass lock ups like that, as circus cars because most of them don't even drive, a lot of them have insanely extended/re-located trailing arms and such.    :biggrin:
> *


Yup.........when I saw that video, I was speechless kinda like this guy-----> :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 21 2008, 12:00 AM~10464636
> *Japan...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .......









:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 21 2008, 07:33 AM~10465440
> *Yup.........when I saw that video, I was speechless kinda like this guy-----> :0
> *



Agreed!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 05:33 AM~10465050
> *People reference the cars with crazy ass lock ups like that, as circus cars because most of them don't even drive, a lot of them have insanely extended/re-located trailing arms and such.    :biggrin:
> *


thank you. i thought maybe they were calling donks "circus rides" and that they possibly stole the lime light from lowriders and such situations like this one as cars eating others.............................needless to say (but will) i looked a little to far into it. didnt know they called them circus cars. i would think donks would fall under that description. thanks for actually answering.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Another great set from TWOTONZ .... 
Love'n the new design to the logo homeboy!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Steel


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10479254
> *thanks Steel
> *


No the THANKS goes to you & the other talented individuals like you !!! :worship: 

I wish I knew how to show my gratitude & appreciation ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just knowing someone likes my work is more than enuff thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2008, 11:28 PM~10481399
> *just knowing someone likes my work is more than enuff thanks
> *


i like it...!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 23 2008, 03:02 AM~10482666
> *i like it...!!!!!!1
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 22 2008, 09:26 PM~10479532
> *
> *



Dig'n this one ....


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 11:59 PM~10481093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this one too !!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

those 65s or 66s?^^^


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 23 2008, 08:14 PM~10489761
> *those 65s or 66s?^^^
> *


look like 65s to me


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 23 2008, 09:14 PM~10489761
> *those 65s or 66s?^^^
> *


all three 65's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10482666
> *i like it...!!!!!!1
> *


thats all i needed :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

I GUESS NO ONE LIKES MY PICS


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10490726
> *I GUESS NO ONE LIKES MY PICS
> 
> 
> ...


  
cool pic homie !! :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolo68caprice_@Apr 19 2008, 04:09 PM~10452774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride bro! Fresh shoes!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

southside C.C. tijuana


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10503609
> *southside C.C. tijuana
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S BAD AS PIC.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10503609
> *southside C.C. tijuana
> 
> 
> ...


fucking tight ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:22 PM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice !


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

x2!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Apr 25 2008, 02:57 PM~10503774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea.. it is.. its a old pix though so those cars r different.. the ones that r still around


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10503609
> *southside C.C. tijuana
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't remember if I've ever posted this one.


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2008, 09:15 AM~10508548
> *Don't remember if I've ever posted this one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2008, 08:15 AM~10508548
> *Don't remember if I've ever posted this one.
> 
> 
> ...


great shot NoBueno


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you think the photographer has any thing to do with the pic :dunno: 
here's a couple of mine what do you think


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 26 2008, 08:30 PM~10511822
> *Do you think the photographer has any thing to do with the pic  :dunno:
> here's a couple of mine what do you think
> 
> ...


DAM JOE ALWAYZ GOT THE BEER ON ICE "LOL"...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10511915
> *DAM JOE ALWAYZ GOT THE BEER ON ICE "LOL"...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

ANOTHER BEAN PRODUCTION


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 27 2008, 12:03 AM~10512051
> *ANOTHER BEAN PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


*thanks .... its ok.. didnt come out the way i wanted it... but its ok*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 27 2008, 02:44 AM~10512863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i took these 2 yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10512051
> *ANOTHER BEAN PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


STILL A DOPE PIC!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 28 2008, 01:33 PM~10521772
> *STILL A DOPE PIC!!!!!
> *



X2.....I think that was a bad ass pic!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 28 2008, 01:43 PM~10521860
> *X2.....I think that was a bad ass pic!
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

DO YOU GUYS LIKE THIS ONE I TOOK


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 28 2008, 07:33 PM~10526617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Apr 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10521336
> *i took these 2 yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICS BRO... BUT DO YOU FEEL ITS THE BEST FOR THE TOPICS...*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

got pulled over doing a badass 3wheel down congress in austin tx and yea it was worth it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 28 2008, 07:24 PM~10527263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a cop....thats a zombie hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10527836
> *thats not a cop....thats a zombie  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10503609
> *southside C.C. tijuana
> 
> 
> ...



chingona


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10527836
> *thats not a cop....thats a zombie  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

don't know if it belongs in here or not, but i love this pic


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 25 2008, 11:31 PM~10503609
> *southside C.C. tijuana
> 
> 
> ...


good for one more time :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10527263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck the Police Yo!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 2 2008, 12:57 PM~10560025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is exactly what belongs in here!!! jus my .02 cents

Great Pic homie ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL+May 2 2008, 11:57 AM~10560025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice pic.....i wish the light wasnt so bright on the motor


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Its a camera phone.......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10527184
> *NICE PICS BRO... BUT DO YOU FEEL ITS THE BEST FOR THE TOPICS...
> *


X2


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10565186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 3 2008, 12:00 AM~10565197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@May 3 2008, 12:00 AM~10565197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE NALGOTAS,ON THE LEFT,LENGUA ACTION FOR
THAT COLA :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 3 2008, 07:20 AM~10565616
> *THOSE NALGOTAS,ON THE LEFT,LENGUA ACTION FOR
> THAT COLA :biggrin:
> *


 wow thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## premierkaddy (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## premierkaddy (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C Toronto, Canada


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for the raider fans


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 10:15 AM~10531130
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PIX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10572096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, badass pic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@May 4 2008, 12:27 PM~10572340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10456841
> *Imperial Material...
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 26 2008, 11:24 PM~10265749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CAR!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 5 2008, 06:26 PM~10582669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i took these Sunday May 4th , thought they were okay to post for this topic :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 5 2008, 06:34 PM~10582749
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMM!! SHE GOT A NICE PEDORRO


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10572096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10572096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea ****** forget them ugly bitches, this is what this topic is all about,,bad ass pic I'll give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree. very nice shot....and i cant lie, that doooood is sexy :cheesy:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 5 2008, 06:26 PM~10582669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIOS MIO...LOVE THAT FUNDILLO :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

One of mine I think qualifies:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 6 2008, 11:03 AM~10586372
> *One of mine I think qualifies:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 6 2008, 04:07 AM~10586453
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 6 2008, 06:55 AM~10586893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 6 2008, 08:55 AM~10586893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 6 2008, 05:39 PM~10587580
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 6 2008, 08:30 AM~10587493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:19 AM~10587403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

again i think ppl gettin it twsted about this topic..i see alot of average photos that ud see anywhere in say a build up topic or show topic..but this topic is for the BEST..a photo has to have its own life an tell a story .this what my brother who is a pro at this shit..an my photography teacher told me long time ago.my pics aint even up to high standards of best .so i dnt post nutin up .jus admire try to learn


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 09:10 AM~10587825
> *again i think ppl gettin it twsted about this topic..i see alot of average photos that ud see anywhere in say a build up topic or show topic..but this topic is for the BEST..a photo has to have its own life an tell a story .this what my brother who is a pro at this shit..an my photography teacher told me long time ago.my pics aint even up to high standards of best .so i dnt post nutin up .jus admire try to learn
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 6 2008, 06:07 AM~10586453
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 

I think Ive seen this somewhere....? lol

Yall could check out some more pics in my build up   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=378876&st=100


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 09:10 AM~10587825
> *again i think ppl gettin it twsted about this topic..i see alot of average photos that ud see anywhere in say a build up topic or show topic..but this topic is for the BEST..a photo has to have its own life an tell a story .this what my brother who is a pro at this shit..an my photography teacher told me long time ago.my pics aint even up to high standards of best .so i dnt post nutin up .jus admire try to learn
> *


i feel what you are saying, but your best might not be someone elses best, all pics in this topic are good and clean soo far, facts would be that, it is why topic is still alive,  my 2 pennies


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

:dunno: 



















:dunno:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 04:10 PM~10587825
> *again i think ppl gettin it twsted about this topic..i see alot of average photos that ud see anywhere in say a build up topic or show topic..but this topic is for the BEST..a photo has to have its own life an tell a story .this what my brother who is a pro at this shit..an my photography teacher told me long time ago.my pics aint even up to high standards of best .so i dnt post nutin up .jus admire try to learn
> *


I agree,like this pic the story behind it is MAJESTICS was clowing after the show. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

HE WANTED TO SAY WUSSUP TO EVERYONE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 22 2008, 07:27 AM~10003507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 1 of my pics made it  that was back when i had a lil point and shoot camera :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10587825
> *again i think ppl gettin it twsted about this topic..i see alot of average photos that ud see anywhere in say a build up topic or show topic..but this topic is for the BEST..a photo has to have its own life an tell a story .this what my brother who is a pro at this shit..an my photography teacher told me long time ago.my pics aint even up to high standards of best .so i dnt post nutin up .jus admire try to learn
> *


:thumbsup:

And to add to that... even though I have done it with the rest after the thread became a huge photo-sharing swap meet I think a good rule of thumb is for us to not post our own pics. That would cut down on some of the confusion in this thread. It isn't a BEST LAY IT LOW pic unless other forumers say it is.

I love to see new Greggo, Volo, TwoTonz, and Street-Knowledge pics but we should hunt those down so they don't have to post it up themselves after 10 pages of average/less-than-average pics. 

That's my job! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 13 2008, 10:27 AM~10642154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OLD school!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10636137
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> And to add to that... even though I have done it with the rest after the thread became a huge photo-sharing swap meet I think a good rule of thumb is for us to not post our own pics.  That would cut down on some of the confusion in this thread.  It isn't a BEST LAY IT LOW pic unless other forumers say it is.
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 13 2008, 06:38 AM~10642644
> *OLD school!
> *


 :0 all them grand prixs????


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

SOUTH BOUND 605 FREEWAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

here's a bunch of oldies i've taken. i havnt touched my camera in a couple years tho...but whatever, here


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I really like this set!
P


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Some pics from Viva


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Metty_@May 20 2008, 06:45 PM~10699311
> *here's a bunch of oldies i've taken.  i havnt touched my camera in a couple years tho...but whatever, here
> 
> 
> ...


* holy crap, thats my homie Jays purple plymouth coupe! too bad its black now  *


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^better when it was purple...unless its gloss black, then that's SICK


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr. lowkey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

SANTA BARBRA CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jun 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10780683
> *
> SANTA BARBRA CAR SHOW  :biggrin:
> *



All that candy and chrome on a car hauler....I always think those shots are sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

right click save


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 3 2008, 08:25 PM~10791085
> *ttt
> *


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

user posted image


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10781255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
oh it has hideaways..sick


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10781255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10801408
> *:0
> oh it has hideaways..sick
> *


yup sure does :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10801701
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10264804
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
What do you call that color of paint???
Clean shot man!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

PICTURE TAKEN BY MY BOY GHOST


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10806514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

The homie MikeS took this pic last sunday when we were driving back from a BBQ


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Sweet pic firefly.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jun 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10780683
> *
> SANTA BARBRA CAR SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


love this pic


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

SOME OF MY FAV'S


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great Fliccs SEANZILLA


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 6 2008, 03:03 AM~10586372
> *One of mine I think qualifies:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the homies beavers truck from SLOW LANE FAMILIA TUCSON


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10874749
> *Great Fliccs SEANZILLA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jun 5 2008, 12:10 AM~10802917
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> What do you call that color of paint???
> Clean shot man!
> ...



Corona Cream.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 15 2008, 11:06 AM~10873584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 6 2008, 03:03 AM~10586372
> *One of mine I think qualifies:
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 16 2008, 12:01 PM~10880413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same one from Nor Cal?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 15 2008, 10:09 AM~10873609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:03 AM~10885560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10885547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10885547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 05:05 AM~10885585
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 17 2008, 06:21 AM~10886115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2008, 11:27 PM~10886136
> *Thanks homie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2008, 11:26 PM~10886133
> *:0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *




I SHOULDA LET UR BROS. CAR ROLL OVER UR FOOT!


:biggrin: 

J/K GOOD MEETIN YALL!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

ive taken these pics and these are my all time favorites
all time fav's :biggrin: 




























































let me know what you think on all of them :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 05:38 PM~10888368
> *I SHOULDA LET UR BROS. CAR ROLL OVER UR FOOT!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


    You too homie thanks for the help.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 16 2008, 12:30 PM~10880634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C TORONTO CANADA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2008, 01:47 PM~10889777
> *      You too homie thanks for the help.
> *



ne time.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 5 2008, 12:28 PM~10805927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...like'n that bulldog look


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10908220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both of those are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 19 2008, 04:25 PM~10908239
> *both of those are bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


I agree.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C TORONTO CANADA


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

LOTS OF DOPE ASS PIX IN HERE!!!!!!!! ITS HARD TO PIC FAVS....

HERE IS SOME WORK I HAVE DONE


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

SOME MORE...

ROB VANDERSLICE WORK


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ALITTLE MORE...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Love your shots Mr. Fisheye


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> Love your shots Mr. Fisheye
> [/quo
> 
> THANKS HOMIE, I APPRECIATE IT!!
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some of my rookie shots


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

i am only 18 so i am still learning but its somethin i wanna do these are from a recent car show we had in utah


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

they are not the best but there is some good ones


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10251465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOP 10 FOR SURE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

that is a bad ass pic


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 25 2007, 07:11 AM~9298981
> *nice pic
> 
> 
> ...


TOP 10


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Jun 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10964198
> *TOP 10
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice Roof!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10963886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Jun 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10964058
> *TOP 10 FOR SURE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10963965
> *they are not the best but there is some good ones
> *


As a rookie you take real good pictures and you should deffinetly keep at it. Practice makes perfect.....but at the same time you admited they are "not the best" and in all fairness this is the "BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES"

Its something that MySelf and a few otheres are also guilty of


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Jun 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10964058
> *TOP 10 FOR SURE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

hers a couple I took at a picnic this weekend


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10885560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hard Kandy, thanks very much for posting my photos from Pomona. I was real happy with the results. Jae


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10885582
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Anteazy, Lifestyle makes it very easy to take photos of their cars. Lots of color & chrome. The whole set from Pomona is on my Flickr page. The link is in my signature. Jae


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 13 2006, 09:48 PM~5424581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A SUPER NATURAL CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 26 2008, 12:01 PM~10955913
> *ALITTLE MORE...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

BEGINNER HERE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 10:15 AM~10980299
> *hers a couple I took at a picnic this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: UP


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this car is unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

courtesy of Knightstalker ......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jul 15 2008, 11:51 AM~11094128
> *courtesy of Knightstalker ......
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11014027
> *NICE PICS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  UP
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 30 2008, 10:32 AM~10980421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

took this one yesterday with a shity camera :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:01 PM~5427189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a great one


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5427494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 15 2006, 09:49 PM~5434666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 5 2008, 08:05 PM~11268710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beautiful blue


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAM THIS SHIT DIED 



TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

*MAJESTICS S.F.V*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11536406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some pics of my old ride


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM OF AN UP N COMING PHOTOGRAPHER,NAH, HE'S 1 BADASS HOMIE, MR BIG MIKE....GOODTIMES PICNIC '08........
































THANX BIG MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 13 2006, 09:21 PM~5424428
> *i like this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this one at the lowrider supershow on sun it was SICK!!!!!!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

in PHOENIX AZ


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 20 2008, 06:49 PM~11133612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 15 2008, 02:06 PM~10873584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 8 2008, 05:56 PM~11552464
> *
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 02:13 AM~10776684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLEYSHIT :uh:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 27 2008, 02:44 AM~10512863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 27 2008, 12:34 PM~10268952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


SHE IS HOTT
[/quote]
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 13 2006, 09:44 PM~5424563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I C U :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 damn thats a sweet ass blue


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 27 2008, 11:34 AM~10268952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 05:05 PM~11628909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when i took that i could not stop staring at that ride it hops to


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Sep 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11632538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i see you be trying to get those angles too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2008, 02:41 PM~11541635
> *HERES SUM OF AN UP N COMING PHOTOGRAPHER,NAH, HE'S 1 BADASS HOMIE, MR BIG MIKE....GOODTIMES PICNIC '08........
> 
> 
> ...


thanks VICTOR :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GREAT TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11632810
> *i see you be trying to get those angles too  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


U KNO IT I GOT 1 MORE OF SOME 59S


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 10:38 PM~11632416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Not one of the best.... but here are a couple of recent shots for SLM


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:30 PM~5424473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Definately the best on here.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

MY LIL GIRLS TRIKE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 21 2008, 06:01 PM~11659172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u just tryna get some shit started cause nothin about this pic is eye catching


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 17 2008, 05:05 PM~11628909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Some pics I took that I feel should be in here......Straight from the STL.....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 21 2008, 05:47 PM~11660515
> *
> 
> *


Damn...bad ass


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11659550
> *u just tryna get some shit started cause nothin about this pic is eye catching
> *


FUCKIN HATERRR!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 21 2008, 09:16 PM~11660817
> *FUCKIN HATERRR!!!
> 
> *


THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BEING A HATER AND HAVING NO LOVE


THAT BULLSHIT GETS NO LOVE. SO KICK ROCKS BITCH!


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11660515
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 24 2008, 06:39 AM~11684063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet picture!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum !!!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 28 2008, 12:09 PM~11720020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 24 2008, 06:39 AM~11684063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*FIRME FLICKAS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:00 PM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 24 2008, 09:39 AM~11684063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: :worship:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 29 2008, 09:48 AM~11727337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SNAP!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:00 PM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fuck yeah!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 01:00 PM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My new wallpaper, thx! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 11:00 AM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Bad-ass shot right there! You take this pic 81Cutty?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11742116
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Bad-ass shot right there!  You take this pic 81Cutty?
> *



no i wish its a nice shot :no:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

The "I" doing it B"I"G 
the best picture "I" have ever taken


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 08:00 PM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u post it fullsize or send it to my mail?

would like to use it someday in a lil german magazine...u will get a copy if so


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 10:00 AM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 30 2008, 07:10 PM~11742116
> *:0  :0  :0
> Bad-ass shot right there!  You take this pic 81Cutty?
> *


Agreed ...

What's up D; How you been Homie? :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11750850
> *Agreed ...
> 
> What's up D; How you been Homie?  :wave:
> *


Hey, what's going on man? Things are good here... just staying busy (as always). How's the photography coming along?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:00 PM~11739550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 KOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 1 2008, 04:40 PM~11751297
> *Hey, what's going on man?  Things are good here... just staying busy (as always).  How's the photography coming along?
> *


Not bad - questionable in my mind - but grateful for individuals like you & topics like this - the input of others gives me the proper guidance ...


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is my contribution, I took it today from the roof of my house.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

> :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 6 2008, 03:19 PM~11787822
> *Here is my contribution, I took it today from the roof of my house.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Green impalas


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 30 2008, 09:58 PM~11744456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 28 2008, 01:09 PM~11720020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  best one in my opinion!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l0ngbeach13_@Oct 1 2008, 11:14 PM~11755342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sweet :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Aaaaahhh SHIT, 
Vegas Pics should be coming soon! Kutty & TwoTonz had a few as usual!


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 10:50 PM~11788228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now dats what I'm talkin'bout!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 13 2008, 11:08 AM~11849492
> *Aaaaahhh SHIT,
> Vegas Pics should be coming soon! Kutty & TwoTonz had a few as usual!
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

this is from TWOTONZ ......









this is the type of quality that belongs in this thread


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: cool pic


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11874765
> *this is from TWOTONZ ......
> 
> 
> ...


Stick to the rule of not posting your own flicks!!! This is a good picture.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 15 2008, 06:10 PM~11874765
> *this is from TWOTONZ ......
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 13 2008, 11:08 AM~11849492
> *Aaaaahhh SHIT,
> Vegas Pics should be coming soon! Kutty & TwoTonz had a few as usual!
> 
> ...


NICE PIXS BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 15 2008, 08:10 PM~11874765
> *this is from TWOTONZ ......
> 
> 
> ...


X2 That pic screams Vegas! Where else could you get lights like that?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=BLVDBROUGHAM,Oct 15 2008, 08:10 PM~11874765]
this is from TWOTONZ ......









this is the type of quality that belongs in this thread 

:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:49 PM~11882476
> *NICE PIXS BRO.... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2008, 11:56 AM~11882006
> *thanks man
> *


just calling it how I see it .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 16 2008, 05:52 PM~11886753
> *just calling it how I see it .... :thumbsup:
> *


again....thanks


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

HERES 1 ... :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Oct 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11914073
> *HERES 1 ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice shot...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11914295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats badasssss


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meatwhistle_@Oct 19 2008, 10:01 PM~11914460
> *thats badasssss
> *


X2


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Oct 20 2008, 12:22 AM~11914073
> *HERES 1 ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Now theres pne !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Two of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12070931
> *Two of my favorites :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

these really are the best lay it low pixs.. keep them coming


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Nov 6 2008, 01:16 AM~12078232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Nov 6 2008, 01:16 AM~12078232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm  thats how u roll.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

A LITTLE BLURRY BUT STILL A SICK ASS PICTURE OF GEORGE DRIVING SUNSET STRIP TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Nov 6 2008, 02:16 AM~12078232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


break my fucken neck.... that is a sight to see......  
way to roll LIFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> Really diggin this one....
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

finally some pics worth the title of the tread!!!  









any ramdom car park in the street is not the title of the thread :angry: :nono:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember back then. :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Nov 6 2008, 01:16 AM~12078232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

* SOME PICS I TOOK *


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 20 2008, 05:15 PM~11922095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 ttt :cheesy:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 17 2008, 09:51 AM~12179376
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!!!!!!! 68 TTT!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 5 2008, 09:19 PM~11787822
> *Here is my contribution, I took it today from the roof of my house.
> 
> 
> ...


aaawww....this looks like a camping trip :cheesy: 

nice shot though.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2006, 03:31 PM~5427765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who has more shots of this? Like photo shoot pics. With out the other cars around.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 19 2008, 05:08 PM~12204618
> *~~...79 BLUES...~~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 21 2008, 06:37 AM~12211772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such a damn fine ride


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 23 2008, 08:18 PM~12238006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Don't think I posted these yet on here...they were from last week on my trip to southern cali.

Style CC









Pride CC


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 18 2008, 11:31 PM~12196209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slick 9


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 23 2008, 06:18 PM~12238006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting it on here SCF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 24 2008, 09:35 PM~12246856
> *thanks for posting it on here SCF  :biggrin:
> *


No problemo ... It more fit's what I think this post is suppose to be about!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Nov 23 2008, 11:25 PM~12238554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is this !!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 25 2008, 05:33 PM~12256992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 05:02 PM~12267506
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll eat da whole thing myself. But one thing for sure, I'll definately take my time :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 25 2008, 04:33 PM~12256992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Dec 7 2008, 05:09 PM~12361413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 08:48 PM~12363828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 08:48 PM~12363828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


From left to right. I'll take da 1st, & 3rd


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12365230
> *From left to right. I'll take da 1st, & 3rd
> *


 :yes: thick with it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Nov 25 2008, 09:18 PM~12259721
> *Nice
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 AM~12367310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a hundred gees right thurr


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 25 2008, 06:33 PM~12256992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my new desktop  :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 AM~12368283
> *my new desktop    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! i have that porno too!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:21 PM~5424430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 13 2006, 09:48 PM~5424581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


originally a Super Natural car!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BADDEST 67s IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 11:36 AM~12368283
> *my new desktop    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 8 2008, 01:33 PM~12368741
> *Hey! i have that porno too!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 13 2006, 10:30 PM~5424473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

MAN THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

SOME OF MY PERSONAL FAVORITES .....BAD ASS PICS...........................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 AM~12367310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 01:05 PM~12369004
> *BADDEST 67s IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


really nice


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:50 PM~12368895
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol then post the best one up..... jus make sure its not u hoping over a mop n bucket :biggrin:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 8 2008, 10:21 AM~12367652
> *:0 thats a hundred gees right thurr
> *



seen that thing on discovery channel.... its twin turbo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 05:02 PM~12267506
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Dec 8 2008, 06:45 PM~12371675
> *MAN THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 PM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Booty on da booty kit.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2008, 09:35 PM~12424061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ATOP LOS ANGELES CITY HALL


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 01:05 PM~12369004
> *BADDEST 67s IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


American Woman is the best paint and car in the game in my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 08:48 PM~12363828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FROM LEFT TO RIGHT ILL TAKE THE 3RD. * :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ i got number 2. i like em narrower. :yes:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 16 2008, 09:07 PM~12450768
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT ILL TAKE THE 3RD.   :biggrin:
> *


ill take them all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Dec 21 2008, 03:27 PM~12486777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2008, 09:35 PM~12424061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



by the way things are going im sure we will see a set of daytons that big one day :0


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 08:48 PM~12363828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take them in this order: 3,1,4,2,


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:50 AM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 07:48 PM~12363828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1,4,3,2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:04 PM~12601524
> *1,4,3,2
> *


3,1,4,2 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 02:20 PM~12601638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats coming out nice  
glass is gonna be expensive


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 4 2009, 01:11 PM~12602008
> *damn thats coming out nice
> glass is gonna be expensive
> *



*like normal  *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12070931
> *Two of my favorites :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this car was really way ahead of it's time......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11251189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is bad azz


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11268710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM~12721859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA 505 REPPIN, KEN'S LAC IS TOP NOTCH HELLA PRETTY YOU GO KEN WIT YO BAD ASS LAC AND FISH EYE FOR THE DOPE FLICAS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 12:23 PM~12601657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#1 by far!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 12:23 PM~12601657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm thinking 3 but would love to see the front shot


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 12:20 PM~12601638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW BOUT THIS 1 GUYS,KINDA LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING THATS B'N DONE ALLREADY :biggrin:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM~12721864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fuckin shot!  :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad ass pics :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 11:50 PM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


god bless this beautiful bitch :worship:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## esoj1987 (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by esoj1987_@Jan 19 2009, 01:05 AM~12746579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN PIC,I CAN SEE MYSELF DOIN THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pic Noah! Messed around with it a bit, hope you don't mind.










damn. little work, big difference. i like. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2009, 12:48 PM~12761144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good big al :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM~12721864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one...


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:42 PM~12764458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:42 PM~12764458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy..


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i think this ones up there.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a great pic.... the guy who took it must be a photographer. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2009, 08:57 PM~12785494
> *i think this ones up there.....
> 
> 
> ...


I agree ... :yes:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 19 2009, 08:10 PM~12753528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM~12721859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Badass pic homie


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Jan 16 2009, 06:29 PM~12727067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2009, 11:56 PM~12728561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the greatest cars of all time.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a couple of my pics...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great shots. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 19 2009, 02:15 AM~12746181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 31 2009, 08:17 AM~12860376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS 1 MEAN SHOT DUDE


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 30 2009, 04:25 PM~12860856
> *Here's a couple of my pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: EXCELLANT PHOTOGRAGHY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE MODEL POSITIONING & FINE QUALITY IN COLOR


----------



## Bones14 (Feb 2, 2009)

Regal on 24's


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 1 2009, 10:14 PM~12878572
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  EXCELLANT PHOTOGRAGHY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NICE MODEL POSITIONING & FINE QUALITY IN COLOR
> *



Thanks RUFFCUTT!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 07:50 AM~12880488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    nice pic bro.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=72 kutty,Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12860856]
Here's a couple of my pics...




















:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 2 2009, 01:08 PM~12882638
> *=72 kutty,Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12860856]
> Here's a couple of my pics...
> 
> ...



Thank you sir!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 22 2009, 09:15 PM~12785687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


elvolo is his name.... has taken really good pics


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 4 2009, 05:34 AM~12893850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn LIFESTYLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 3 2009, 02:34 PM~12893850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :0


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12920184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BADD PIC :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12920184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YES


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 07:50 AM~12880488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup. very nice!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 5 2009, 09:31 PM~12920184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin: BEST PIC I TOOK OV MY CUTTY :biggrin: 










(818) RYDER


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12920184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 6 2009, 09:54 PM~12932005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 7 2009, 03:54 PM~12932005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6rtsbb3wEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6rtsbb3wEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 12:59 AM~12932059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you repost this pic in a "scratch-n-sniff" file? :cheesy:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:20 PM~12939237
> *Can you repost this pic in a "scratch-n-sniff" file?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 10:38 PM~12939370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ragtops :biggrin:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2009, 04:57 PM~12785494
> *i think this ones up there.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks man!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

*sick ride and girl 



Originally posted by rightwire@Feb 6 2009, 10:54 PM~12932005



















Click to expand...

*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos+Feb 8 2009, 12:58 AM~12939495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

these are my favorites that i have taken here they are to share with you lol


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

just a few i have a few more all these were takin last summer here in utah


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

more pix of this car please............cant find any of it on URcc thread......

   



> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 11:26 AM~12962211
> *these are my favorites that i have taken here they are to share with you lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a favorite I found!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Feb 7 2009, 09:55 AM~12933987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 10 2009, 11:54 AM~12962481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shots homie


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 10 2009, 04:20 PM~12964895
> *Here's a favorite I found!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's another one!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 12 2009, 09:39 AM~12982524
> *Here's another one!
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shot.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's one for a shoot for StreetLow


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 09:38 PM~12988886
> *Here's one for a shoot for StreetLow
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 PM~12988981
> *Bad ass pic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's some from another shoot....not sure if it's posted in here. If it is, I apologize.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

not the BEST BY far but here are some of my pics i took...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 11:38 PM~12988886
> *Here's one for a shoot for StreetLow
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a shot from hanging with Traffic CC, Style CC and Pride CC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I LIKE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I MEANT THIS ONE!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

This is Luis car I remember when it came out BAD ASS CAR


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 13 2009, 01:14 AM~12989386
> *Here's a shot from hanging with Traffic CC, Style CC and Pride CC
> 
> 
> ...



SICK :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12989664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWOOD_@Feb 12 2009, 10:36 PM~12988856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Dayum! I like this!


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 13 2009, 05:56 PM~12989116
> *Here's some from another shoot....not sure if it's posted in here.  If it is, I apologize.
> 
> 
> ...


Dope flick :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 13 2009, 06:48 PM~12997245
> *Dope flick :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

> Damn, nothing but quality on all ur pics
> 
> 
> > Here's one for a shoot for StreetLow


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cordova_@Feb 15 2009, 11:53 AM~13009141
> *
> *



Thanks Cordova...

Here's another pic from a shoot..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Mario's 68 from Pride CC


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

> very nice line up :0
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Cordova (Feb 7, 2009)

> *SICK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cordova_@Feb 15 2009, 12:01 PM~13009202
> *
> *






:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Mario's 68 from Pride CC










 Nice 68. Great pic.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Feb 15 2009, 05:36 PM~13011188
> *Mario's 68 from Pride CC
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## LoTahoeSD (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn very nice pics 


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 08:56 PM~12989116
> *Here's some from another shoot....not sure if it's posted in here.  If it is, I apologize.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoTahoeSD (Feb 15, 2009)

Down ass bitch


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 10:50 PM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2009, 12:55 PM~13009158
> *Thanks Cordova...
> 
> Here's another pic from a shoot..
> ...



What a nice pic!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 16 2009, 09:39 AM~13016297
> *What a nice pic!   :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you, there's more in my topic...Kutty's random pics.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Feb 15 2009, 05:36 PM~13011188
> *Mario's 68 from Pride CC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Feb 12 2009, 09:38 PM~12988886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 16 2009, 07:27 PM~13020950
> *Thank you, there's more in my topic...Kutty's random pics.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cordova_@Feb 16 2009, 05:01 AM~13009202
> *
> *



some fukn hot rides and awesome photos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## esoj1987 (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 12 2009, 11:25 PM~12989528
> *I MEANT THIS ONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2009, 12:55 PM~13009158
> *Thanks Cordova...
> 
> Here's another pic from a shoot..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12989116
> *Here's some from another shoot....not sure if it's posted in here.  If it is, I apologize.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I got this off another topic thought it was a cool pic


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

*HERES A PIC I TOOK 2DAY I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY KOO JUS CHILLEN ON A SUNDAY*


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13052421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I like this one!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13079750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COOL PIC!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 06:38 PM~13079750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13080242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Feb 22 2009, 08:15 PM~13080219
> *HERES A PIC I TOOK 2DAY I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY KOO JUS CHILLEN ON A SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could be chillin' like that with my ride out on a 22nd of Febuary... :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13079750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS CAR IS THIS? I WANT TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE COLOR.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Feb 22 2009, 08:15 PM~13080219
> *HERES A PIC I TOOK 2DAY I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY KOO JUS CHILLEN ON A SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13079750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 27 2009, 06:30 AM~13119528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awesome photo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 09:38 PM~12988886
> *Here's one for a shoot for StreetLow
> 
> 
> ...



very vivid!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 4 2009, 08:04 PM~13184050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that is one bad elco


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 5 2009, 05:06 PM~13193978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 4 2009, 09:04 PM~13184050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of the El C


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 5 2009, 05:06 PM~13193978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Feb 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13107554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 10:41 AM~13211602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13286706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice shot


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13286706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13286706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a couple of Cherry 64 that I took...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo+Mar 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13288942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13290900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13291216
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanks


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13290900
> *Here's a couple of Cherry 64 that I took...
> 
> 
> ...


Anything you post deserves to be in this topic man you got skill having subjects like the cherry 64 helps too


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13331847
> *Anything you post deserves to be in this topic man you got skill having subjects like the cherry 64 helps too
> *



Thanks man I appreciate the comment...Cherry 64 kind of makes it easy! I could of used a camera phone...lol


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13331911
> *Thanks man I appreciate the comment...Cherry 64 kind of makes it easy! I could of used a camera phone...lol
> 
> *


haha no doubt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 11:59 AM~13286706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic right there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

dam!! :cheesy:


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)

FRISCO style


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flick


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 4 2009, 08:04 PM~13184050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 24 2009, 05:39 PM~13377722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 24 2009, 06:40 PM~13379237
> *Nice pic!
> *


thank you


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass pic, loving it! :cheesy:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres a few i took recently
might not be good enough to be considered amongst some of this great shit but i like them 

mine


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

bomb boys in the club


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2009, 01:18 AM~13451296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Not sure if these qualify as best LIL pictures, but I think they came out pretty good. 

These few kind of came as a surprise... I was driving through the Lakes Region in NH & came over the crest of a hill all of a sudden, Holy shit, this is a cool spot for some pictures. So I stopped the impala in the middle of the road & snapped a few quick ones




















































These are just a few of my personal fav's. Stopped to put air in my tire & shot a few.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2009, 01:19 AM~13451298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13367204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13356299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 24 2009, 04:39 PM~13377722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cruzin in the (di,di,di) street :biggrin: 




[/quote]


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2009, 12:18 AM~13451295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 2 2009, 12:21 PM~13465770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are both tight, :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

My favorite picture that I've taken:
Viejitos, RGV chapter's President


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

some more bomb boyz in our club


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 11 2009, 07:56 PM~13545055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

A couple of my shots....


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 2 2009, 12:21 PM~13465770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ClownTown661 (Feb 12, 2009)

35/clowntown661/1986Regal.jpg







[/IMG]


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 13 2009, 04:15 PM~13563624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Zoom out Just a little :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=72 kutty,Apr 11 2009, 09:20 AM~13545662]











:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Some new ones from over the weekend.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13567642
> *Some new ones from over the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice shots!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 14 2009, 07:11 AM~13570646
> *:0 nice shots!
> *



Thanks Austin Ace!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13567642
> *Some new ones from over the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


there is a god. :cheesy:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13546444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 409s and a tre


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13575680
> *there is a god.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13599697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thanks. Didn't take long for those to make it here.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13567642
> *Some new ones from over the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice work...... :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13601208
> *very very nice work...... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks blvdsixty
:biggrin:


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13599711
> *:0  Thanks. Didn't take long for those to make it here.
> *


  I thought they deserved to be in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## on3shoes (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 09:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 18 2009, 05:31 AM~13613161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CLEAN ASS 5!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i love this pic










dont know if its been posted here yet?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 AM~13367204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the shit uffin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 13 2009, 10:09 AM~13560826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 2 2009, 12:01 PM~13465575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 12:37 AM~13544787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2009, 09:53 PM~13367204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is definately on the top of the best of pix! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Apr 19 2009, 05:34 PM~13623569
> *i love this pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE+Apr 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13624762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I know its a repost but still..damn


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 03:05 AM~13769400
> *I know its a repost but still..damn
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 05:05 AM~13769400
> *I know its a repost but still..damn
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass! Do some PS work on it and you can probably make that pic pop out even more


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 03:05 AM~13769400
> *I know its a repost but still..damn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 19 2009, 07:04 PM~13624872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahha thats me and my girl standin there.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2009, 01:18 AM~13451296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13367963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 11:42 PM~13787983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot tonz


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> Sweet!! :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 3 2009, 09:14 AM~13769856
> *Bad ass!  Do some PS work on it and you can probably make that pic pop out even more
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 2 2009, 11:09 PM~13767340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13796639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13802154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> > Sweet!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 6 2009, 10:45 AM~13803258
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 02:05 AM~13769400
> *I know its a repost but still..damn
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Apr 19 2009, 03:34 PM~13623569
> *i love this pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  

Thanks!


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Apr 12 2009, 01:41 PM~13554275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How does this qualify as BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 6 2009, 10:45 AM~13803258
> *:0
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 6 2009, 10:45 AM~13803258
> *:0
> *


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@May 6 2009, 05:41 PM~13806538
> *How does this qualify as BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's one more of my night vision pic's :nicoderm:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ooooppppssss here it is



> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 10:39 AM~13824894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

^^ thats a nice shot :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE+May 6 2009, 10:06 AM~13802154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying out my night vision :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13599697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the best. Those red LA wire chips look good on that car.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 9 2009, 06:53 AM~13833414
> *Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 7 2009, 12:04 PM~13816062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> *WICKED SHOT HOMIE *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 7 2009, 01:03 PM~13816052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

I THOUGHT I SEEN THIS AS A RAG NOT TOO LONG AGO SAME COLOR,CLUB,MURALS ? IS A IT THE SAME1



> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 02:56 PM~12964146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2009, 10:53 PM~13833414
> *Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY!!!!!!!!!! Love those lipz :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2009, 09:53 PM~13833414
> *Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....
> 
> 
> ...


i want to suck on her nipples for hours!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 7 2009, 12:03 PM~13816052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 10 2009, 12:19 AM~13841341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Top down in the rain yaw crazy


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> 
> That is a good one there!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2009, 10:53 PM~13833414
> *Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm thats a bad assssssss bitch :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2009, 10:53 PM~13833414
> *Not the best....but you thought you guys might like this one....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 11 2009, 10:09 PM~13858975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool pic, nice edit


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13794802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 12 2009, 03:09 PM~13858975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

This is one of my favorite shots so far this year.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 13 2009, 07:43 AM~13872246
> *This is one of my favorite shots so far this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13889920
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Nice pic!!! :cheesy: 

Throw a boarder and adjust some of the settings and ya'll set it off more


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 14 2009, 07:24 PM~13890215
> *:0
> 
> Nice pic!!!  :cheesy:
> ...


  i did adjust the settings :tears: 

peep this raggedy mug.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 15 2009, 07:43 PM~13899897
> * i did adjust the settings :tears:
> 
> peep this raggedy mug.
> ...


Thats badass too....again a board and some "more" adjusting :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 13 2009, 08:33 AM~13872488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 16 2009, 10:23 AM~13905065
> *Thats badass too....again a board and some "more" adjusting  :biggrin:
> *


show me how its done masta. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of my recent favorites


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 15 2009, 06:43 PM~13899897
> * i did adjust the settings :tears:
> 
> peep this raggedy mug.
> ...


I'm no expert, but it might just need a little more aperture.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 10 2009, 09:52 AM~13842972
> *dammmmmm thats a bad assssssss bitch :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not a pro but I like this one


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

what kinda cameras are you guys using?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CYBESHOT 7.2 BY SONY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13928133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one, bad ass!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

its called photo shop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Canon 40D


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@May 18 2009, 06:52 PM~13924977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13939849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13939849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats with all the paddles ???


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Vic Jr with his car Shops Laggard at the Fresno LG show 5/18/09.


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 01:50 AM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2009, 04:39 PM~13623597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DESCIONS-DESCIONS :dunno: WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@May 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13924930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one is to nice of a pic!!!


----------



## stars (Jan 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 19 2009, 04:39 PM~13623597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FIRST ONE ON THE LEFT AND THE SECOND ONE ON THE RIGHT. :worship: :worship:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@May 20 2009, 03:50 PM~13949842
> *DESCIONS-DESCIONS :dunno: WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE
> *


IM NOT GOING TO HURT FEELINGS ILL TAKE ALL 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Hound Dawg (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 20 2009, 04:12 PM~13949492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:
















:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's worthy; yinz decide but getting a lot of good feedback on it.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Solow Car Club, New York :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Double Post
TTT!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

DESCIONS-DESCIONS :dunno: WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE
[/quote]

I think I would have to go with the line em up, Knock em down method, LOL!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 26 2009, 09:04 AM~13999986
> *I'm not sure if it's worthy; yinz decide but getting a lot of good feedback on it.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

one of the hardest 4door cadi's i have ever seen. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 26 2009, 07:31 PM~14006642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best pics "I" have seen in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Agreed this one is sick!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14010108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean drop :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 26 2009, 11:53 PM~14009800
> *Agreed this one is sick!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one gas hop it!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 19 2009, 08:44 PM~13941085
> *whats with all the paddles ???
> *


Join the club and find out :nicoderm:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2009, 04:26 PM~13928133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pik braa


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 27 2009, 04:19 PM~14010108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 02:20 PM~12601638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY UPDATED PICS?.... :dunno:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 28 2009, 02:00 AM~14022806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one dope shot right there. I could easily see that as a nice screensaver image.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Had to drive 4hrs to see some Lowriders!

But it was well worth it & I got to meet the man who started this great topic!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's a few I hope is worthy enough ...









OR


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 28 2009, 04:00 AM~14022806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 19 2009, 10:44 PM~13941085
> *whats with all the paddles ???
> *


x2


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 8 2009, 09:24 PM~14133701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 4 2009, 11:20 AM~14086968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Nice photo.....nice ride.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 02:50 AM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMMMM :0


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14134691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay is this the ugly as hell fest or the best lay it low pictures c'mon get that piece of shit outta here


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13928331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf that's fucken garbage bro


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## on3shoes (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13978289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE-TRUTH_@Jun 10 2009, 01:16 AM~14147244
> *Ay is this the ugly as hell fest or the best lay it low pictures c'mon get that piece of shit outta here
> *



so your saying this is an ugly car?
you gotta learn something before you open your mouth.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> DESCIONS-DESCIONS :dunno: WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE


I think I would have to go with the line em up, Knock em down method, LOL!
[/quote]
x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 15 2009, 07:01 PM~14198197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad ... :thumbsup: 


Here's one from us cruising Sunday


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

matching barrels :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

From last night ... Maiden voyage of a BIG BODY now hitting our streets & some of us others.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 9 2009, 12:34 AM~14133867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW..DATS A NICE PIC!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Gotta love dem D's........................


----------



## on3shoes (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 28 2009, 04:00 AM~14022806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

hope it counts...









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+May 9 2009, 03:24 PM~13838116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bad ass pix homie....


----------



## brickcity98 (Jul 31, 2008)

L.A WAYNE TOOK IT. HE HAS A SITE CALLED HYDRO GURU.COM


----------



## brickcity98 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 11:14 PM~5424394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L.A WAYNE TOOK IT HE HAS A SITE CALLED HYDRO GURU .COM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 15 2009, 06:01 PM~14198197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting paint choice on that car in the background, how original. :uh: :twak:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+May 23 2009, 11:27 AM~13978289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+May 16 2009, 09:54 PM~13909293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Jul 8 2009, 10:48 AM~14410104
> *hope it counts...
> 
> 
> ...


thats great right there!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2009, 07:18 PM~14416914
> *Interesting paint choice on that car in the background, how original.  :uh:  :twak:
> *



:0 :around:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 11 2009, 11:59 AM~14441644
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mark

Nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2009, 04:18 AM~14416914
> *Interesting paint choice on that car in the background, how original.  :uh:  :twak:
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 11 2009, 04:35 PM~14444320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2009, 05:11 PM~14456034
> *Now THAT is nice!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

(sorry, wrong topic)


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: BEST PIC I TOOK OV MY CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpI16Eg1te0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 16 2009, 09:36 PM~14498488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice pic!!!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

some really nice pics here


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Two tonez pics are the best!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

alot of nice pics. Im on page 53, i gotta come back later


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 19 2009, 02:21 AM~14515829
> *alot of nice pics.  Im on page 53, i gotta come back later
> *


That's when this thread was the shit.....before everybody started posting up straight bullshit pictures.


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13286706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 2 2009, 01:08 PM~12882638
> *=72 kutty,Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12860856]
> Here's a couple of my pics...
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jul 19 2009, 12:37 PM~14517392
> *
> *


thats a kool pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 11:50 PM~12418421
> *ive gotten a lot of good feed back on this pictures.....so i think it deserves a spot here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm it she can sit any where she wants :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11874765
> *this is from TWOTONZ ......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 5 2008, 10:45 PM~10585614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jul 19 2009, 11:37 AM~14517392
> *
> *



I like this one, nice pic!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

A couple of my recent shots...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14517943
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 19 2009, 11:06 AM~14516934
> *That's when this thread was the shit.....before everybody started posting up straight bullshit pictures.
> *


Agreed.People seem to not get it for the most part.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:cheesy: 












:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

more interesting pic you can havea look


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

love this one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:cheesy: 














:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Elysian Park Back In The Days


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:07 AM~14558382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 19 2009, 09:14 PM~14520899
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks badass with that sky up above too! NICE


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

This Topic went to shit


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

nice pics.....


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great images all around.Here is a few ....









































:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:07 AM~14558382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 23 2009, 02:14 AM~14557672
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 16 2009, 08:36 PM~14498488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2009, 06:44 PM~14630438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing ....


I just seen these and were blown away! I hope he don't mind me posted them to share ...






























& talk about amazing! 

How'd did he stretch his arm all the way around to get this shot? He is amazing !!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 30 2009, 07:44 PM~14632634
> *Amazing ....
> I just seen these and were blown away! I hope he don't mind me posted them to share ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

tonez takes sum amazingpics.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/r...olet_impala.jpg[/img]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2009, 03:44 PM~14630438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 1 2009, 05:37 AM~14643270
> *http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/r...olet_impala.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


BEST layitlow pictures, not blurry layitlow pictures :angry:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 1 2009, 11:20 AM~14646550
> *BEST layitlow pictures, not blurry layitlow pictures  :angry:
> *


post your car


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 2 2009, 12:30 AM~14647779
> *post your car
> *


It's not about how nice the car is, it's about the picture itself, read the topic


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 2 2009, 06:26 AM~14650883
> *It's not about how nice the car is, it's about the picture itself, read the topic
> *


agreed !!!


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:07 AM~14558382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man give me 3and a half mins maybe even 4


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Aug 2 2009, 06:35 PM~14651935
> *man give me 3and a half mins maybe even 4
> *


I'd say 30 seconds should be more than enuff.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BAD ASS TOPIC









the homie jr's 63 shot by big mando frm az i just think its a bad ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 2 2009, 03:26 AM~14650883
> *It's not about how nice the car is, it's about the picture itself, read the topic
> *


post your car


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

You're making a fool out of yourself. The whole topic is about artistic pictures. And you go ahead and post 2 shitty pictures, fucking up the topic.

Why do you automatically go into defense mode, it's not like I'm hating on that car, hell I love that '59, with all the accessoiries etc.

As far as my car goes, go into my photobucket and knock yourself out, my car is in pieces getting built anyway


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14650883
> *It's not about how nice the car is, it's about the picture itself, read the topic
> *


I agree on that this has nothing to do with who´s car is the nicest looking, but on the other hand topics name is: BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES, *post up your favorite lay it low pics*

Now who can argue with that? 
Maybe those pics are rightwire´s favourite LIL-pics, even if they are blurry...?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 4 2009, 04:58 AM~14669089
> *I agree on that this has nothing to do with who´s car is the nicest looking, but on the other hand topics name is:  BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES, post up your favorite lay it low pics
> 
> Now who can argue with that?
> ...


yes i do like my pics my son took them. these are the pics that I like


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 4 2009, 02:59 AM~14668950
> *You're making a fool out of yourself. The whole topic is about artistic pictures. And you go ahead and post 2 shitty pictures, fucking up the topic.
> 
> Why do you automatically go into defense mode, it's not like I'm hating on that car, hell I love that '59, with all the accessoiries etc.
> ...


i dont see how im making a fool of my self your the shit talker. NO where dose it say artistic (ITS best lay it low pics) you might think that thay are shitty I dont I like them my son took them and he likes them to. Im not in defense mode dont forget YOU STARTED ALL THIS LITTLE SHIT TALKING YOUR SELF.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES 123» 289 
post up your favorite lay it low pics


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sorry if I offended you, I was just giving my opinion and was not trying to put your son down. I just don't think that a best picture can be blurry and out of focus (unless it's purposely done to achieve a certain effect).


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

the best layitlow pics are in the photography topic in lowrider gen anyways this topic is fucked up with a bunch of shitty pics already.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14671109
> *I'm sorry if I offended you, I was just giving my opinion and was not trying to put your son down. I just don't think that a best picture can be blurry and out of focus (unless it's purposely done to achieve a certain effect).
> *


agreed again ... 
Not knocking anyone's pictures BUT if you look back at the post in general this very subject has came up time & time again. Valid point by RIGHTWIRE but I think if you were to ask Mr. Bean of what his original intent for the post was about and some of the top notch photographers who have contributed to the post then you'll see the majority will agree that those such photographs are what is wanted or not wanted for that matter.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah - I had to do it just to double check ... but look back & you'll see many others
being chastised for posting up not so perfect or just simply random pictures.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Posted to bump and comment :biggrin: 

I also agree it was supposed to be BEST LIL pic! It may have been your favorite, but it was still the BEST! I believe this one was going so low that they made another one, correct? Something like the BEST of the BEST?

Either way i do remember it was from a photography stand point and folks were not even supposed to post their own works of art.


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 31 2009, 05:49 AM~14636115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

> [/quot
> 
> 
> now your talking


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 AM~14703073
> *Posted to bump and comment  :biggrin:
> 
> I also agree it was supposed to be BEST LIL pic!  It may have been your favorite, but it was still the BEST!  I believe this one was going so low that they made another one, correct?  Something like the BEST of the BEST?
> ...


Yeah, that was said earlier in the topic to keep the folks who can't understand the difference between a badass picture of a rust bucket car out in the fields and a shitty, out of focus, uncentered, picture of a badass car from posting every other fucking picture in their album


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Aug 8 2009, 01:45 PM~14712088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey pendejo....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some of mine :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 8 2009, 09:38 PM~14714810
> *Hey pendejo....
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Pendecos ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2009, 03:44 PM~14630438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:07 AM~14558382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want some :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 9 2009, 01:00 AM~14715467
> *Here are some of mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 9 2009, 05:00 PM~14718822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thank you for those great shots...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 10 2009, 01:00 AM~14718822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres another favorite ,dnt knw who shot it or if its already posted but here u go again 










LOOKING GOOD BIG MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

SWA in the house.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Aug 9 2009, 05:04 PM~14718847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14725623
> *heres another favorite ,dnt knw who shot it or if its already posted but here u go again
> 
> 
> ...


hEll yeah thats a tight ass photo. homie gots some creativity for sure!


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> > [/quot
> > now your talking
> 
> 
> :yes:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

not tha clearest, but a good one:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

hope i aint fuccin up tha thread


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

:roflmao: haha, you damn well know your shots are nice cooshit!


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 13 2009, 03:47 AM~14754953
> *:roflmao: haha, you damn well know your shots are nice cooshit!
> *


 :roflmao: 
thanx homie!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

some of mine


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

jgos photos


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14725623
> *heres another favorite ,dnt knw who shot it or if its already posted but here u go again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

heres a few of mine...


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Aug 14 2009, 01:46 PM~14770199
> *TTT
> *


TTT X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 9 2009, 04:00 PM~14718822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 15 2009, 04:04 PM~14779409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

May have been posted but its one of my favorites, how many can say they got a shot like this cruising next to their pop's bad ass ride. Father and son right here, reppin that UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2009, 06:43 PM~14797259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When i took that shot i was tripping out how the Dad has the ride with the custom paint, chrome undies, lifted and all tricked out and the Son has his ride all OG stock with hubcaps


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2009, 06:43 PM~14797259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big vic and jr.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2009, 09:19 AM~14802954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be near the top IMO!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Lots of great photos in here!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14802954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2009, 07:43 PM~14797259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of pic, nice rolling side by side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

:|


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw a lot of sweet pics here!!!

Here's some of mines


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

while driving


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> heres another favorite ,dnt knw who shot it or if its already posted but here u go again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Line From TJ MX to SD


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14822098
> *Line From TJ MX to SD
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIX..HOMIE.....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 PM~14823500
> *NICE PIX..HOMIE.....
> *


thkns :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 19 2009, 05:42 PM~14820719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES 123» 293 
post up """"your favorite"""" lay it low pics


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add a few that I had on my computer!!!

My partners 57 which was featured Last Year in LRM.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Few More!!!

Compa Bens 57 Rag









Compa Bens 63 Rag









SouthSide 57 RAG

























Los Angeles 63

61 SS I saw in Vegas a few years ago









Tight Rag 59









2 Door Fleetwoods


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*LETS POST THE BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES.........*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 21 2009, 02:00 AM~14835791
> *Few More!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 :worship: :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14835176
> *BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES  123» 293
> post up """"your favorite"""" lay it low pics
> 
> ...



lisa angelie is 1 bad model i met her 4 years ago and she was cool shes a nice sexy girl she can also get down at the bikini contest :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 20 2009, 11:39 PM~14835683
> *Just wanted to add a few that I had on my computer!!!
> 
> My partners 57 which was featured Last Year in LRM.
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 20 2009, 11:30 PM~14835176
> *BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES  123» 293
> post up """"your favorite"""" lay it low pics
> 
> ...



Very NICE 59!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Seen this in the UCE topic & thought it was right for here!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Aug 27 2009, 08:10 PM~14903822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats oldschool looks like that faze faded away does any 1 even do that still?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 21 2009, 12:39 AM~14835683
> *Just wanted to add a few that I had on my computer!!!
> 
> My partners 57 which was featured Last Year in LRM.
> ...




OMG this is beautiful


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14905640
> *damn thats oldschool looks like that faze faded away does any 1 even do that still?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


It's a photo I took of my truck this past Sunday, I had the dancing bed installed last year.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14835176
> *BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES  123» 293
> post up """"your favorite"""" lay it low pics
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 19 2009, 11:50 PM~14824658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 17 2009, 06:43 PM~14797259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14802954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's one i took a few years ago.... :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 29 2009, 11:24 PM~14923006
> *Here's one i took a few years ago....  :0
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL sry I don't have a badass camera but i think it's a cool pic.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 27 2009, 09:50 AM~14897346
> *Seen this in the UCE topic & thought it was right for here!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14961532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo flick


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 19 2009, 11:57 PM~14824679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 21 2009, 12:39 AM~14835683
> *Just wanted to add a few that I had on my computer!!!
> 
> My partners 57 which was featured Last Year in LRM.
> ...


I'm so jelous :biggrin:


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 6 2009, 04:43 PM~14997445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 6 2009, 11:42 PM~14997432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 21 2009, 05:54 AM~14836403
> *LETS POST THE BEST LAY IT LOW PICTURES.........
> *


Some of us wanted to keep it that way but you know how it goes


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:16 PM~5424401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whoz is that 60? and where is that at????? let me know


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 6 2009, 06:42 PM~14997437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  NICE


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> > :0
> 
> 
> Nice Pic


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 09:30 PM~5424473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz a F---n bad a$$ 57 dayum props homie hez killin em with that ride :worship:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 19 2009, 05:43 PM~14820736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks dope :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 6 2009, 06:46 PM~14997461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a fuckin HATER!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 14 2009, 06:36 PM~15080883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this impala at william land park sunday?


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 14 2009, 06:36 PM~15080883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A BAD ASS PIC :0


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Trying to bring the topic back to life ...


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Sep 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15192876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>


<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a sick as flick.Bad as photographer :thumbsup: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 26 2009, 06:39 AM~15191557
> *Trying to bring the topic back to life ...
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but is not going to happen.

Now it is just another "Random Picture Post" like in off topic but up here and for car pics.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Sep 6 2009, 06:56 PM~14997858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha still gettin up even back then


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Sep 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15192876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's different, I like it!!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 26 2009, 10:39 AM~15191557
> *Trying to bring the topic back to life ...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad azz picture!!!! That says it all right there!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 29 2009, 12:41 AM~14915445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Oct 17 2009, 08:24 AM~15385591
> *Thats a bad azz picture!!!! That says it all right there!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for your kind words ...

It does sum it up pretty well :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Majestics from Avondale, Arizona bumper checking on Las Vegas Blvd after the 2009 LRM Super Show!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=BigMandoAZ,Oct 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15393698]
Majestics from Avondale, Arizona bumper checking on Las Vegas Blvd after the 2009 LRM Super Show! 












:biggrin: 
:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

str8 from MIAMI FL :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 10:49 AM~15400582
> *str8 from MIAMI FL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:49 AM~15400585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u doin it wit that elco uce. Now please tell me what the fuck kind of driveline is that.. :dunno: uffin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 12:42 PM~15401608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic!


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 10:32 AM~15393698
> *Majestics from Avondale, Arizona bumper checking on Las Vegas Blvd after the 2009 LRM Super Show!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN...


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Oct 26 2009, 08:57 AM~15468026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## angel_baby509 (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Oct 26 2009, 07:57 AM~15468026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my back yard lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 AM~15469377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW/96


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:15 AM~15400828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 3 2009, 04:22 AM~15536119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this paint is MAD!!! :yessad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 2 2009, 09:22 AM~15536119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anybody say.... WET ass paint! :biggrin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 3 2009, 12:40 AM~15546364
> *can anybody say.... WET ass paint! :biggrin:
> *


hey thats my paint job... it does look wet here for sure


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Oct 4 2009, 01:25 PM~15264919
> *haha still gettin up even back then
> *



:biggrin: You know that's right Homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 26 2009, 06:44 PM~15469377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 21 2009, 12:39 AM~14835683
> *Just wanted to add a few that I had on my computer!!!
> 
> My partners 57 which was featured Last Year in LRM.
> ...


 :thumbsup: any more pics of the interior with and without the interior


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

*PG. 300*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 20 2009, 01:57 AM~14824679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice......who owns this one?????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 04:27 PM~15574122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 07:30 PM~15759595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: * That is the shit :biggrin: *


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2009, 03:59 PM~15573861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 andrewlister...nice pic!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Badass picture


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

I just saw this in dubs and above lol








Cool pic i guess..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

two of my faves:

















shows whut i love about that california LIFESTYLE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 22 2009, 05:59 PM~15747010
> *PG. 300
> *


I'll call it too, this topic has gone to shit.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Dec 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15875318
> *I'll call it too, this topic has gone to shit.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 4 2009, 10:00 PM~15876790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fukin Tight!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I do not compare to this bad ass pics but here are a few I took that I like


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 2 2009, 09:25 PM~15543848
> *:biggrin:
> *


didnt some home boy bought this ride and in hawaii?


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2009, 03:59 PM~15573861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Preview to Sprockets Mag...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just some more random shots from the summer


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

From the Ranflas Magazine shoot....should be out soon


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15879689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's Bro .... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 09:52 AM~15879710
> *Nice pic's Bro .... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here some more...not really lowrider related but she will be in the next Ranflas Magazine...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 10:02 AM~15879758
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Found this in the BOMB-topic:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

thanx for this pic much luv keep doin it


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Dec 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15875318
> *I'll call it too, this topic has gone to shit.
> *


No shit.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 5 2009, 02:29 PM~15881566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's serious buidness :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 5 2009, 01:10 PM~15880548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best picture on here! Do you by any chance have this in high resolution?


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 2 2009, 12:22 PM~15536119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LICK'T... BAD ASS BUFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

I'm new to this page hope u all like 









[/quote]


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 5 2009, 03:02 PM~15881324
> *Found this in the BOMB-topic:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick! :0


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 09:58 AM~15898221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 5 2009, 02:02 PM~15881324
> *Found this in the BOMB-topic:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a BADD ASS PIC!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 16 2009, 01:41 AM~15991250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Badass pics


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 5 2009, 10:51 AM~15879700
> *From the Ranflas Magazine shoot....should be out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 16 2009, 05:51 AM~15996633
> *
> 
> Badass pics
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

IT JUST DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 05:09 PM~16061036
> *IT JUST DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 06:09 PM~16061036
> *IT JUST DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

how bout this 1 by e







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

my sisters MC


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

SCARFACE


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 23 2009, 07:41 AM~16059117
> *
> *


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres some i've taken... let me know what you think :biggrin: 
 

























































take with a cellphone :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres one more..
:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 08:09 PM~16061036
> *IT JUST DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15761090
> *I just saw this in dubs and above lol
> 
> 
> ...


THESE MUST BE PARTNERS OF CERTIFIED GANGSTER


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 24 2009, 05:42 PM~16077317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice..i might be wrong but it reminded me of the ripon tower..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Dec 25 2009, 04:56 PM~16089434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 24 2009, 09:39 AM~16077265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 24 2009, 09:32 AM~16077167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 23 2009, 04:07 PM~16070769
> *how bout this 1 by e
> 
> 
> ...


oRALe vATo.cAlDeROn iS OnE fIrME pHoToGrApHer hANdS dOWn


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 24 2009, 09:43 AM~16077324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 24 2009, 05:38 PM~16077260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Dec 30 2009, 05:53 PM~16137175
> *nice..i might be wrong but it reminded me of the ripon tower..
> *



It's in Stockton....good guess though


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> nice pix bro


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

SWEET PIC 
:cheesy:


----------



## cadillacslick (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 07:30 PM~15759595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Westside holdin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacslick (Mar 28, 2009)

> > nice pix bro
> > [/quote
> > thats a clean ass car


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2010, 06:54 PM~16182144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is some hot pictures. 
This is just beautiful !!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 4 2010, 06:05 PM~16182918
> *This is some hot pictures.
> This is just beautiful !!!!
> *


Thank you Bean how you been my friend!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2010, 05:54 PM~16182144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mando went all out on these shots.SICK SICK SICK


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Cerveza!


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 07:43 PM~16195715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice one !


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 1 2010, 05:26 PM~16155490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Dec 25 2009, 05:56 PM~16089434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 15 2009, 04:41 PM~15991250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 05:09 PM~16061036
> *IT JUST DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 6 2010, 09:33 PM~16209383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic looks familiar


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*DAMMMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 6 2010, 07:37 PM~16208542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sic Pic!!!! Great shot!! havent seen scrapin ina long time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 7 2010, 09:45 AM~16211637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the Japanese got that shit on lock.


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 4 2010, 11:39 PM~16181936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16208542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 7 2010, 12:14 AM~16211429
> *that pic looks familiar
> *


i think u took it bro its a bad ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 8 2010, 04:22 PM~16228519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wicked


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 11:51 AM~16253834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam u loook tiny homie


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Manny Pacquiao








Jerry Jones


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 5 2009, 09:16 AM~15879484
> *Preview to Sprockets Mag...
> 
> 
> ...


i like those kutty! Here is my preview to sprockets magazine.....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## pinche danny (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 04:09 PM~16366633
> *i like those kutty! Here is my preview to sprockets magazine.....
> 
> 
> ...


the pac man :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche danny (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16347574
> *Manny Pacquiao
> 
> 
> ...


the pac man :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 1 2010, 05:26 PM~16155490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cmon now the quality here has really been going down lately.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 23 2010, 10:48 AM~16699619
> *cmon now the quality here has really been going down lately.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hello hello anybody out there?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 26 2010, 11:00 AM~16724123
> *hello hello anybody out there?
> *


sorry only me :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16347574
> *Manny Pacquiao
> 
> 
> ...


pac man will win this week for the fights.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 01:41 PM~16974969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a badass '56


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## antlocc93 (Feb 6, 2010)

> [/quote nice rides
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 7 2010, 02:45 AM~16211637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 05:31 AM~17040473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know this ride?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17026312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou for thinking thats good enough to be in here :thumbsup: 
i took that :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 12:31 AM~17040473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful but wheres the skirts ?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

This Impala is badass! Any more pics?????


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 31 2010, 06:12 PM~17059205
> *This Impala is badass!  Any more pics?????
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's keep the "dont post a picture that you took" rule going.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 31 2010, 06:12 PM~17059205
> *This Impala is badass!  Any more pics?????
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 6 2010, 10:33 PM~16209383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte :thumbsup: reminds me of altered image back in the day


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 5 2010, 03:31 PM~17103138
> *nice monte :thumbsup: reminds me of altered image back in the day
> *


true dat what ever happend to altered image


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Mar 31 2010, 10:01 AM~17054516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this car


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 04:09 PM~16366633
> *i like those kutty! Here is my preview to sprockets magazine.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 03:17 PM~17092995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow real nice picture man!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

my favorite from lay it low
















favorite non car picture from lay it low


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=RollinX151,Apr 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17192631]









my favorite from lay it low









favorite non car picture from lay it low




:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Lord Duez,Apr 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17092995]













:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=6ix5iveIMP,Apr 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17118208]


> :0 :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MASHIN DOWN THE FREEWAY!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 11:31 PM~17040473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna lick that car


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE+Apr 27 2010, 05:16 AM~17311822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both badass pics. Right click --> Save


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13079750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pacoima or Lakeveiw Terrece ? I know that area in the pic


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Mar 31 2010, 01:01 PM~17054516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA nice, I took a picture of that caddy parked infront of Red's a few days ago...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ghIDmiq8cmc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ghIDmiq8cmc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt never seen this topic till now


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My personal favorite of my car.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@May 6 2010, 01:54 PM~17410922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE BABY


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HENRY HARD AT WORK


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 7 2010, 09:33 PM~17424791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Fonzy


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres some ive taken of our club cars and shit lmk what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> NICE PIC


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18230577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum this looks super sweet with all the lights! :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 5 2010, 11:16 PM~18241446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@May 14 2006, 01:57 PM~5427574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what volume truucha is that from??


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bookmark
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=261244&st=5980


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy: NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 15 2010, 12:24 AM~17496308
> *Fonzy
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have a pic of the finished painting?


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

IMPERIALS


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

IMPERIALS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 25 2010, 08:05 PM~18407948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 25 2010, 09:05 PM~18407948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 26 2010, 02:05 PM~18407948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one crazy ride...........


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 26 2010, 11:58 AM~18411966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homie Rigo's car from Tejaztlan cc. It's on it's 3rd makeover, and it looked great each time.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Saw this pic for the first time the other day...  
Right-clicked-saved it at once!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 30 2010, 04:34 PM~18443878
> *Saw this pic for the first time the other day...
> Right-clicked-saved it at once!
> 
> ...



That is a bad ass shot!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 31 2010, 01:05 AM~18444166
> *That is a bad ass shot!!
> *


X2. 
Defenitly one of the best Ive seen on LIL.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

NICE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 25 2010, 09:05 PM~18407948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 31 2010, 12:45 PM~18450670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY nice pic...........

but would you say its one of the best you have seen on lay it low...??????/


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 30 2010, 06:34 PM~18443878
> *Saw this pic for the first time the other day...
> Right-clicked-saved it at once!
> 
> ...


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

this is the best in my book (maybe 'cause is my lady in red)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

and as soon as I saw this one i copied and pasted it.

Dont know who the owner is.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18489342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 63 named CHULO has been in Australia for the past few years owned by a guy named roger.

Its up for sale at the moment........


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Sep 5 2010, 09:00 AM~18490409
> *That 63 named CHULO has been in Australia for the past few years owned by a guy named roger.
> 
> Its up for sale at the moment........
> ...


down under puting it down yet again.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Aug 25 2010, 09:15 PM~18408582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S MY FAV LIL PICTS :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 6 2010, 02:49 AM~18491165
> *down under puting it down yet again.
> 
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Sep 5 2010, 10:10 AM~18490446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)

my collections


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 13 2006, 11:24 PM~5424440
> *I love this pic :worship:
> 
> *


mine too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 11 2010, 12:25 PM~18541405
> *
> 
> 
> ...






























:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bobby, it means a lot for you to dig the car brotha... 

itll only get better!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just found this one...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 12 2010, 05:02 PM~18546676
> *just found this one...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:22 PM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14822098
> *Line From TJ MX to SD
> 
> 
> ...


Good flicks! :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18488030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT MAJESTICS CC


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

This car should be a big hit in 2011-the end of this world (2012) GAMEKILLA............... :machinegun:........................................
LOS ANGELES C.C.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 23 2010, 09:16 AM~19402284
> *This car should be a big hit in 2011-the end of this world (2012) GAMEKILLA............... :machinegun:........................................
> LOS ANGELES C.C.
> 
> ...


  bad azz dammm!! :wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 13 2006, 09:24 PM~5424440
> *I love this pic :worship:
> 
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2006, 10:22 PM~5424779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18488030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG M!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17496308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Sep 5 2010, 09:10 AM~18490446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

A lot of kickass pics in this topic.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Jan 3 2011, 11:57 AM~19490487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

CLEAN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17040473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

sweet ride


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 1 2011, 09:47 PM~19994089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Mar 20 2011, 11:51 AM~20134794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U gotta love big M 63


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 23 2010, 09:16 AM~19402284
> *This car should be a big hit in 2011-the end of this world (2012) GAMEKILLA............... :machinegun:........................................
> LOS ANGELES C.C.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I think this pic fits right in up in here:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 24 2010, 02:16 AM~19402284
> *This car should be a big hit in 2011-the end of this world (2012) GAMEKILLA............... :machinegun:........................................
> LOS ANGELES C.C.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Saw this pic for the first time the other day...
> Right-clicked-saved it at once!


who took this? any of it in color?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABLES BOMBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Saw this pic for the first time the other day...
> Right-clicked-saved it at once!


Normally i don't like 60's but im feeling this one :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

matttatts said:


> who took this? any of it in color?


That's from the japan topic in post your rides


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT for bad ass thread:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

This is supposed to be a topic about the best Layitlow pictures (read the first page), why the fkkk do most people still post lame snaps of their favorite or their own cars that have no artistic interest whatsoever?

There are other topics for that shit, leave this topic for the best pics.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

no disrespect for the last few pages, they get the idea


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> heres some ive taken of our club cars and shit lmk what you guys think :biggrin:


sick pics homie!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Damn!! badass!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

drasticbean said:


> i love this photo....plain and simple...


yea nice dump


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


MY FAV.Z......!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 408031


:yes: :boink: :worship: !


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 400293


Nice pic


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

frameoffz said:


>


perfection!!!!


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 414755


That triple black looks killer.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefe's37 and sexia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

hurting the game with those spokes:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIA1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## summerbreeze (Aug 26, 2012)

fukinn sexy  .:thumbsup: ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WOW... I HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A WHILE...


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 567345


BADASS!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE PIC!!!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 585699


:thumbsup: My buddy Mike's car & garage


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 585699


thats bad ass


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 567345


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


What was used to get the floor like that?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

A floor coating, it's kind of an epoxy for cement. In the U.S there's a do it yourself one called ucoatit.


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Really like this one, found it on Flickr.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*ttt ​Happy Fathers Day!*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

payfred said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

payfred said:


>


Got my vote


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Ttt


----------

